# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشکل رشته های مهندسی واقعا چیه!؟|:

## GUST

آقا سلام  :Yahoo (110): 
واقعا مشکل رشته های مهندسی چیه!؟ 
طرف با مهندسی آقا اگر واقعا مشکلی لولویی چیزی هست توی دانشکده های مهندسی به ما هم بگین؟!
طرف با عمران شریف که من هدفمه اومده انجمن میخواد انصراف بده بیاد پزشکی بخونه |: 

اگر مشکلی هست توی ریاضی فیزیک ماهم تغییر رشته بدیم کار بیهوده نکنیم!  :Yahoo (35): دارم کلافه میشم!

----------


## pouria98

پول و بازارکار 
دیگه اگه قانع نشدی مشکل خودته...

----------


## GUST

> پول و بازارکار 
> دیگه اگه قانع نشدی مشکل خودته...


یعنی با پارتی و سرمایه و حتی کلاس کنکور گزاشتن هم نمیشه ماهی 4تومن کاسب بود؟!

----------


## maria.h

> یعنی با پارتی و سرمایه و حتی کلاس کنکور گزاشتن هم نمیشه ماهی 4تومن کاسب بود؟!


ba moshavere konkor shodan ya kelas konkor gozashtano inchiza bishataram mishe mahane,4 toman k chizi nis :Yahoo (16):

----------


## GUST

> ba moshavere konkor shodan ya kelas konkor gozashtano inchiza bishataram mishe mahane,4 toman k chizi nis


پس آقاجان دردتون چیه میگین کار نیس؟!  :Yahoo (77): من 4 تومن ماهی بسمه!

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> آقا سلام 
> واقعا مشکل رشته های مهندسی چیه!؟ 
> طرف با مهندسی آقا اگر واقعا مشکلی لولویی چیزی هست توی دانشکده های مهندسی به ما هم بگین؟!
> طرف با عمران شریف که من هدفمه اومده انجمن میخواد انصراف بده بیاد پزشکی بخونه |: 
> 
> اگر مشکلی هست توی ریاضی فیزیک ماهم تغییر رشته بدیم کار بیهوده نکنیم! دارم کلافه میشم!


هیچ اینده شغلی نداری تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیگیری بعدم تو حساب مدرکتو گرفتی باید تشریف ببری خدمت حالا کجا بندازنت به شانسته ماهی 60 هزارتومن بهت میدن
حالا فکر کن بری رشته مربوط پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی تا مدرک گرفت میره طرح جا خدمت بدترین رشته اش یک و پونصد

----------


## GUST

> هیچ اینده شغلی نداری تو دانشگاه چیزی یاد نمیگیری بعدم تو حساب مدرکتو گرفتی باید تشریف ببری خدمت حالا کجا بندازنت به شانسته ماهی 60 هزارتومن بهت میدن
> حالا فکر کن بری رشته مربوط پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی تا مدرک گرفت میره طرح جا خدمت بدترین رشته اش یک و پونصد


بعد خدمت چی؟! ماهی 4تومن درمیاد که ... :Yahoo (35): کجا انداختن هم ربطی نداره! یک ازدواج  میکنی منم تک پسرم 100% مجبورن شهر خودت بندازن

----------


## pouria98

> یعنی با پارتی و سرمایه و حتی کلاس کنکور گزاشتن هم نمیشه ماهی 4تومن کاسب بود؟!


نه نمیشه ... حداقل یه 10 سالی باید یه جا (مثلا تو یه شرکت خدمت کنی)
پارتی کجا بود مرد حسابی



> ba moshavere konkor shodan ya kelas konkor gozashtano inchiza bishataram mishe mahane,4 toman k chizi nis


شما خواهر اقتصاد دان من خیالت راحته که اگه تو درس کارت راه نیوفتاد یه شوهر پولدار میتونه برات جبران کنه ... ما اقایون چیکار کنیم؟؟؟
زن پولدار بگیریم؟؟!!




> بعد خدمت چی؟! ماهی 4تومن درمیاد که ...کجا انداختن هم ربطی نداره! یک ازدواج  میکنی منم تک پسرم 100% مجبورن شهر خودت بندازن


چرا میخوای یه زندگی خفت بار داشته باشی؟
حاضری خودتو به هزار اب و اتیش تو ریاضی بزنی واسه ماهی 4 تومن؟؟؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> بعد خدمت چی؟! ماهی 4تومن درمیاد که ...کجا انداختن هم ربطی نداره! یک ازدواج  میکنی منم تک پسرم 100% مجبورن شهر خودت بندازن


برو تو اینترنت ببین چندتا از اون رشته که ایده ال هست بیکارن

----------


## Ultra

اینم پست من تو تاپیک بغلی اینجا میذارم
امیدوارم که بفهمید چی میگم


وقتی کنکوری های عزیز ما وقتی ریاضی رو منفی میزنن بعد مثلا میرن دانشگاه عمران میخونن
یکی از دانشگاه های مشهد اسمشو نمیارم
توی یکی از کتاباشون این فصل هایی که میگم بهشون تدریس نمیشه
میگن مخشون نمیکشه
تیر(ربطی به تیر اندازی نداره ها راحت بخوام بهت بگم اون آهن هایی هست که توی سقف هست)
ستون
کابل

بعد فارغ التحصیل میشن
حالا شما این رو به رشته های دیگه هم تعمیم بده
من باشم زباله های خونمون رو نمیدم بذارن بیرون
چه برسه به مهندسی

بعد میگن مهندسا بیکارن تا چه کسی از نظر شما مهندس باشه
من که مهنــــــــــــدس بیکار ندیدم

حالا هرکس دلش میخواد بره تغییر رشته بده

ریاضیا هم میرن سمت تجربی
کسی که درسخون باشه همون ریاضی رو میخونه گلیم خودشو از آب میکشه بیرون
بعد پزشکی هم قبول نمیشن
حالا تا چند سال دیگه که این حجم از داوطلبین تجربی فارغ التحصیل شدن درباره بازار کار رشته های تجربی بیا باهم بحث میکنیم

----------


## GUST

> اینم پست من تو تاپیک بغلی اینجا میذارم
> امیدوارم که بفهمید چی میگم
> 
> 
> وقتی کنکوری های عزیز ما وقتی ریاضی رو منفی میزنن بعد مثلا میرن دانشگاه عمران میخونن
> یکی از دانشگاه های مشهد اسمشو نمیارم
> توی یکی از کتاباشون این فصل هایی که میگم بهشون تدریس نمیشه
> میگن مخشون نمیکشه
> تیر(ربطی به تیر اندازی نداره ها راحت بخوام بهت بگم اون آهن هایی هست که توی سقف هست)
> ...


به نظر من پزشکی هیچوقت اشباع نمیشه ! سالی 2000 تا خیلی کمه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## pouria98

> حالا هرکس دلش میخواد بره تغییر رشته بده
> 
> ریاضیا هم میرن سمت تجربی
> * کسی که درسخون باشه همون ریاضی رو میخونه گلیم خودشو از آب میکشه بیرون*
> بعد پزشکی هم قبول نمیشن
> حالا تا چند سال دیگه که این حجم از داوطلبین تجربی فارغ التحصیل شدن درباره بازار کار رشته های تجربی بیا باهم بحث میکنیم


این حرفا دیگه از مد افتاده مصطفی جان
بحث سر بازار کاره که نیست متاسفانه
دنبال شرکت نفت بودن هم دیگه دستت رو به جایی بند نمیکنه



> به نظر من پزشکی هیچوقت اشباع نمیشه ! سالی 2000 تا خیلی کمه


اشباع شاید تو شهر های بزرگ ... دراون صورت باید رفت برای تخصص

----------


## Ultra

> این حرفا دیگه از مد افتاده مصطفی جان
> بحث سر بازار کاره که نیست متاسفانه
> دنبال شرکت نفت بودن هم دیگه دستت رو به جایی بند نمیکنه
> 
> 
> اشباع شاید تو شهر های بزرگ ... دراون صورت باید رفت برای تخصص



من خیلی وقته به امید شرکت نفت نیستم
برناممو عوض کردم
میخوام فیزیک بخونم و از ایران برم
درآمدش هم اصلا واسم مهم نیست
خیلی وقته دیگه به درآمد فکر نمیکنم


خودت هم میگی اشباع شده که
یه دکتر هست اینجا
به چند نفر حقوق میده بیان مطبش که مشتری پیدا کنه

درسته پزشکی یه مقدار دآمد بیشتری داره
اما به راهش هم نگاه کنید

----------


## Ultra

> به نظر من پزشکی هیچوقت اشباع نمیشه ! سالی 2000 تا خیلی کمه


اشباع میشه
خودت میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی
این یه سال
هفت سال عمومی بخونی
بعدش با اون وضعیت باید به فکر تخصص باشی
اگر قبول نشدی خیلی محترمانه به سازمان نظام وظیفه خودتو معرفی میکنی
بعد از دوسال هم معلوم نیست دیگه چی میشه

تخصص  هم بخونی بازم سه چهار سال باید بخونی

حساب کن ببین چقدر طول میکشه

----------


## shahriar

> اشباع میشه
> خودت میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی
> این یه سال
> هفت سال عمومی بخونی
> بعدش با اون وضعیت باید به فکر تخصص باشی
> اگر قبول نشدی خیلی محترمانه به سازمان نظام وظیفه خودتو معرفی میکنی
> بعد از دوسال هم معلوم نیست دیگه چی میشه
> 
> تخصص  هم بخونی بازم سه چهار سال باید بخونی
> ...


هرچقدر طول بکشه.یک سال دو سال سه سال چهار سال پنج سال.بهتر از اینه که همه زندگیت طول بکشه.با مشاغل مزخرف دیگه.

----------


## pouria98

> من خیلی وقته به امید شرکت نفت نیستم
> برناممو عوض کردم
> میخوام فیزیک بخونم و از ایران برم
> درآمدش هم اصلا واسم مهم نیست
> خیلی وقته دیگه به درآمد فکر نمیکنم
> 
> 
> خودت هم میگی اشباع شده که
> یه دکتر هست اینجا
> ...


اول از همه صمیمانه مصطفی جان امیدوارم موفق باشی
ببین برادر من خارج رفتن که کشک نیس ... خونه ی خاله که نمیخوای بری(مصطفی جون ببخشید که اینطور گفتم)
نمیدونم به یاد داری یا نه اما یادم یه بار یکی از دوستان انجمن(یه خانوم) گفته بود که چطور بورسیه بشن به خارج ... اونم با برق ازاد مشهد ... ازاد نه سراسری!!
کلا مصطفی جان امیدوارم فیزیک که خوندی اخرش یه دبیر کنکور نشی از فرط بی پولی ... بدون طعنه میگم 
اون دکتر رو هم نمیدونم چی بگم والا




> اشباع میشه
> خودت میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی
> این یه سال
> هفت سال عمومی بخونی
> بعدش با اون وضعیت باید به فکر تخصص باشی
> اگر قبول نشدی خیلی محترمانه به سازمان نظام وظیفه خودتو معرفی میکنی
> بعد از دوسال هم معلوم نیست دیگه چی میشه
> 
> تخصص  هم بخونی بازم سه چهار سال باید بخونی
> ...


تو ایران تنها راهش همینه
شما مصطفی جان راه دیگه ای سراغ داری؟

----------


## GUST

> اول از همه صمیمانه مصطفی جان امیدوارم موفق باشی
> ببین برادر من خارج رفتن که کشک نیس ... خونه ی خاله که نمیخوای بری(مصطفی جون ببخشید که اینطور گفتم)
> نمیدونم به یاد داری یا نه اما یادم یه بار یکی از دوستان انجمن(یه خانوم) گفته بود که چطور بورسیه بشن به خارج ... اونم با برق ازاد مشهد ... ازاد نه سراسری!!
> کلا مصطفی جان امیدوارم فیزیک که خوندی اخرش یه دبیر کنکور نشی از فرط بی پولی ... بدون طعنه میگم 
> اون دکتر رو هم نمیدونم چی بگم والا
> 
> 
> تو ایران تنها راهش همینه
> شما مصطفی جان راه دیگه ای سراغ داری؟


مگه دبیر و مشاور کننکور شدن بده!؟ خوب پول میدن که!  :Yahoo (101): به نظر من از پزشکی بهتره حداقل

----------


## pouria98

> مگه دبیر و مشاور کننکور شدن بده!؟ خوب پول میدن که! به نظر من از پزشکی بهتره حداقل


دوست عزیز من کارم به یه جایی رسیده بود که فکر میکرم که حسابداری بخونم یا یه کارمند بانک هم که باشم برام کافیه!!
یعنی تا این حد داغون بودم ولی الان خیلی هدفمند شدم و دارم براش تلاش میکنم
دردو بر دختر عممتون که از الان افطار نمیاد تا سال دیگه پزشکی قبول بشه ... درود بر انسان های هدفمند(البته هدف با درامد! حداقل برای اقایون)

----------


## S.N.M19

اگه علاقه داشته باشی هر کی هر چی بگه بهش توجه نمیکنی 
رشته ریاضی و مهندسی هم همونقدر ارزش داره که پزشکی ارزش داره 
نمیگم پزشکی رشته بدیه اتفاقا خیلی رشته خوبیه ولی رشته های مهندسی هم اثرات مثبت خودشو داره یه نگاه به دورو برتون بندازین هر چی ببینین به رشته های مهندسی مربوط میشه خونه، ماشین ، کامپیوتر و..... 
پس هر کس باید دنبال علاقش بره یکی به مهندسی علاقه داره یکی به پزشکی یکی دیگه ام به حقوق 
پس سعی نکنیم ارزش رشته های دیگه رو بیاریم پایین ما به همه ی رشته ها احتیاج داریم  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ultra

> اول از همه صمیمانه مصطفی جان امیدوارم موفق باشی
> ببین برادر من خارج رفتن که کشک نیس ... خونه ی خاله که نمیخوای بری(مصطفی جون ببخشید که اینطور گفتم)
> نمیدونم به یاد داری یا نه اما یادم یه بار یکی از دوستان انجمن(یه خانوم) گفته بود که چطور بورسیه بشن به خارج ... اونم با برق ازاد مشهد ... ازاد نه سراسری!!
> کلا مصطفی جان امیدوارم فیزیک که خوندی اخرش یه دبیر کنکور نشی از فرط بی پولی ... بدون طعنه میگم 
> اون دکتر رو هم نمیدونم چی بگم والا
> 
> 
> تو ایران تنها راهش همینه
> شما مصطفی جان راه دیگه ای سراغ داری؟


قطعا یه مقدار برسی و تحقیق کردم دیگه
همینطوری کشکی که نمیخوام واسه آیندم تصمیم بگیرم
تدریس هم دوس دارم
اما همه ی هدفم نیست
توی ایران خیلی راه ها هست که منو شما نمیبینیم
برو دنبال علاقت هرچی که هست
چند بار من توی این انجمن گفتم که یه آقایی که تاریخ خونده از یه دکتر متخصص درآمدش بیشتره

اما یه نصیحت کوچولو دارم واست
خیلی به درآمد اهمیت نده

----------


## pouria98

> اگه علاقه داشته باشی هر کی هر چی بگه بهش توجه نمیکنی 
> رشته ریاضی و مهندسی هم همونقدر ارزش داره که پزشکی ارزش داره 
> نمیگم پزشکی رشته بدیه اتفاقا خیلی رشته خوبیه ولی رشته های مهندسی هم اثرات مثبت خودشو داره یه نگاه به دورو برتون بندازین هر چی ببینین به رشته های مهندسی مربوط میشه خونه، ماشین ، کامپیوتر و..... 
> پس هر کس باید دنبال علاقش بره یکی به مهندسی علاقه داره یکی به پزشکی یکی دیگه ام به حقوق 
> پس سعی نکنیم ارزش رشته های دیگه رو بیاریم پایین ما به همه ی رشته ها احتیاج داریم


این کلیشه ها و جملات قشنگ مال یه ده بیست سال پیش بود خواهر من
با جملات قشنگ قشنگ دیگه  نمیشه بقیه رو خام کرد
کسی نمیگه مهندسی بده ... ابدا .... فقط میگیم درامد و بازار کار نداره

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> اینم پست من تو تاپیک بغلی اینجا میذارم
> امیدوارم که بفهمید چی میگم
> 
> 
> وقتی کنکوری های عزیز ما وقتی ریاضی رو منفی میزنن بعد مثلا میرن دانشگاه عمران میخونن
> یکی از دانشگاه های مشهد اسمشو نمیارم
> توی یکی از کتاباشون این فصل هایی که میگم بهشون تدریس نمیشه
> میگن مخشون نمیکشه
> تیر(ربطی به تیر اندازی نداره ها راحت بخوام بهت بگم اون آهن هایی هست که توی سقف هست)
> ...


حرفه شما درسته ولی رشته پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی واقعا قانون مند هست ببنید کل ورودی دانشگاه کشور در سه رشته تاپ تجربی خوبه چقدر باشه با ازاد میشه 5500 تا 
به ازاد اجازه نمیده این رشته ها بیاره چون دلیل بدبختی مهندسی دانشگاه ازاد که تو هر جا رسید شعبه زد و دانشجو گرفت فکر اینده شون نیست همین عمران چندتا ادم هست که مهر نظام مهندسی رو  میگیرن

----------


## pouria98

> قطعا یه مقدار برسی و تحقیق کردم دیگه
> همینطوری کشکی که نمیخوام واسه آیندم تصمیم بگیرم
> تدریس هم دوس دارم
> اما همه ی هدفم نیست
> توی ایران خیلی راه ها هست که منو شما نمیبینیم
> برو دنبال علاقت هرچی که هست
> چند بار من توی این انجمن گفتم که یه آقایی که تاریخ خونده از یه دکتر متخصص درآمدش بیشتره
> 
> اما یه نصیحت کوچولو دارم واست
> خیلی به درآمد اهمیت نده


!!!!
تاپیکش رو میتونی نشونم بدی؟
wtf?
خودش درامدشو بهت گفته مصطفی جان؟ 
مگه میشه؟ مگه داریم؟ توایران منظورمه

خارج رفتن پول میخواد هزینه میخواد ... دوستان ما همین طور یه چیزی خوندن که اره کشورای دیگه بورسیه میکنن ، عزیزان ما هم دلشون هوای خارج رو کرده
تو ایرن چه راه های دیگه ای هم هست مصطفی جان که ما نمیبینیم
بفرما شما بیا چشمای ما رو باز کن ... ما میشنویم

----------


## Ultra

> !!!!
> تاپیکش رو میتونی نشونم بدی؟
> wtf?
> خودش درامدشو بهت گفته مصطفی جان؟ 
> مگه میشه؟ مگه داریم؟ توایران منظورمه
> 
> خارج رفتن پول میخواد هزینه میخواد ... دوستان ما همین طور یه چیزی خوندن که اره کشورای دیگه بورسیه میکنن ، عزیزان ما هم دلشون هوای خارج رو کرده
> تو ایرن چه راه های دیگه ای هم هست مصطفی جان که ما نمیبینیم
> بفرما شما بیا چشمای ما رو باز کن ... ما میشنویم


تاپیکشو یادم نمیاد
اما سه چهار بار گفتم
ایشون دبیر تاریخ بودن و استاد دانشگاه و سطح علمی بسیار بالایی دارن
دولت برای تحقیقات فرستادش انگلیس و مطمئن هستم درآمدش از یک پزشک بالاتر هست

درباره خارج رفتن به اندازه موهای سرت اطلاعات جمع کردم
با چند نفر از دانشجوهای شریف و امیر کبیر هم در ارتباط هستم
یکی از نزدیکان هم که استاد ریاضی شریف هستن
کاملا حساب شده و با برنامه جلو میرم
نگران نباش

----------


## S.N.M19

> این کلیشه ها و جملات قشنگ مال یه ده بیست سال پیش بود خواهر من
> با جملات قشنگ قشنگ دیگه  نمیشه بقیه رو خام کرد
> کسی نمیگه مهندسی بده ... ابدا .... فقط میگیم درامد و بازار کار نداره


من به بقیه کار ندارم ولی من واسه پولش نمیرم واسه علاقه میرم بعدش من خودمو که میشناسم میدونم اگه برم طرف رشته های تجربی و انسانی 1% هم موفق نمیشم چون بهشون علاقه ای ندارم.
ولی اگه صحبت پول و بازار کار باشه تو رشته های مهندسی هم واقعا میشه دنبالش رفت مخصوصا رشته معماری و عمران.

----------


## Ultra

> حرفه شما درسته ولی رشته پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی واقعا قانون مند هست ببنید کل ورودی دانشگاه کشور در سه رشته تاپ تجربی خوبه چقدر باشه با ازاد میشه 5500 تا 
> به ازاد اجازه نمیده این رشته ها بیاره چون دلیل بدبختی مهندسی دانشگاه ازاد که تو هر جا رسید شعبه زد و دانشجو گرفت فکر اینده شون نیست همین عمران چندتا ادم هست که مهر نظام مهندسی رو  میگیرن


من که نگفتم پزشک ها هم بی سوادن
میگم بیشتر مهندسای ما اصلا هیچی از رشتشون نمیفهمن
شرکت ها هم از این ها خبر دارن
خب معلومه بهشون کار نمیدن
اولین سوالی که ازت میپرسن کدوم دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شدی؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> اینم پست من تو تاپیک بغلی اینجا میذارم
> امیدوارم که بفهمید چی میگم
> 
> 
> وقتی کنکوری های عزیز ما وقتی ریاضی رو منفی میزنن بعد مثلا میرن دانشگاه عمران میخونن
> یکی از دانشگاه های مشهد اسمشو نمیارم
> توی یکی از کتاباشون این فصل هایی که میگم بهشون تدریس نمیشه
> میگن مخشون نمیکشه
> تیر(ربطی به تیر اندازی نداره ها راحت بخوام بهت بگم اون آهن هایی هست که توی سقف هست)
> ...



سلام . 

متاسفانه یکی از مقایسه های اشتباه شما اینکه فکر میکنی همه اینایی که اومدن همشون میتونن پزشکی قبول شن . 
بعدم مگه ظرفیت پزشکی چندتاست !
خوشبختانه نظام پزشکی کشور جلوی اینکه پزشکی بخواد هر دانشگاه تازه تاسیس شده ای تدریس بشه رو گرفت ! و همین قضیه باعث شد پزشکی هنوزم یه رشته خوب و عالی باقی بمونه !

ولی مهندسی چی ؟!
نظام مهندسی کشور ( حالا عمران چون خودم رشتم عمرانه ) کاملا اومد همه چیو ول کرد گذاشت یه دانشگاه تازه به دوران رسیده بیاد عمران تدریس کنه !

امتحان نظارتش هم که خود نظام مهندسی به اونایی که مهر نظارت دارن رو بهشون پروژه میداد رو اومد پشمکی کرد ! جوری که با 2 ماه خوندن اونم فقط روزی 3 ساعت میشه راحت قبول شد !

بنده خودم تو یه دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی درس خوندم ! ولی خب ... ولی اخرش چیه ؟ باید بری سر ساختمون خودت همه چیو یاد بگیری . 
خب الان من 2 سال رفتم سر ساختمون سر پرست کارگاه بودم . 3 تا ساختمون رو هم زمان سرپرستی میکردم . روزانه با 100 جور اوستاکار هم سر و کله میزدم . 
ساعت 7 صبح میرفتم کارگاه ، ساعت 4 غروب میومدم . 2 ماه اول که هیچی نداد .  از ماه 3ام تازه 500 تومن داد . از ماه 7ام به بعد کرد 800 تومن !
رفیق خودم که دانشگاه ملی میخوند میومد پیشم ازم سوال میکرد و راهنمایی میگرفت ! پس اونقد ربطی به دانشگاه نداره ! در حالی که من ریاضی رو تو کنکور 10 درصد زدم . ایشون زد 50 درصد !
حالا شما فکر کن ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی تو کار ما خیلی تاثیر داره ! اوج ریاضیاتی که یه مهندس عمران به کار میبره ضرب و تقسیم معمولیه !


حالا واقعا فکر کردی توی مهندسی چیزی هست !؟

متاسفانه تا وقتی وارد بازار کار نشی نمیشه نظر بدی . 
از بیرون نشستین میگین لنگش کن !
اکثر دوستان هم میان بساز بفروشای معروف رو میبینن که ماشین انچنانی زیر پاهاشونه ! بعد فکر میکنن الان همه مهندسای عمران وضعشون خوبه !
نه برادر من این همه قصه نیست که شما میبینین !

واسه کار دولتی هم بخوای بری باید پارتی داشته باشه . شرکتای خصوصی هم که بخوان حقوق تر و تمیز بدن میگن سابقه کار و بیمه ! اونم حداقل 5 سال !
سابقه کار و بیمه هم یا باید خودت بریزی ، یا باید بری شرکتی جایی که بازم خب سابقه کار میخوان !

حالا شما بیا بگو چند سال دیگه پزشکیم میبینیم !!!

پزشکی فرضا 1000 نفر شرکت میکنن 100 تاشون ظرفیت دارن !
ولی ماشالله مهندسی ، حتی رشته های تاپ ، کل کشور هم بخوان برن دانشگاه براشون صندلی هست !

خلاصه اینکه از اواز دهل شنیدن از دور خوش است !

----------


## mohsen.a

پست هاي بقيه رو نخوندم 
فقط اومدم بگم بزرگترين ر تنها ترين مشكل بند پ هست

----------


## Mr.Hosein

برای من جالب اینه که به گفته ی خودت هم پارتی داری هم سرمایه!اونوقت دنبال کسب درامد با درس خوندن هستی...!
4ملیون درامد به هیچ وجه میزان کمی نیست و اسون به دست نمیاد...
4ملیون درامد یعنی بیشتر از درامد یک استادیار دانشگاه دولتی با مدرک پی اچ دی...
4ملیون درامد یعنی بیشتر از یک رییس حسابداری با حداقل10سال سابقه...
4ملیون درامد یعنی بیشتر از درامد یک داروساز...
4ملیون درامد یعنی...

----------


## Ultra

> سلام . 
> 
> متاسفانه یکی از مقایسه های اشتباه شما اینکه فکر میکنی همه اینایی که اومدن همشون میتونن پزشکی قبول شن . 
> بعدم مگه ظرفیت پزشکی چندتاست !
> خوشبختانه نظام پزشکی کشور جلوی اینکه پزشکی بخواد هر دانشگاه تازه تاسیس شده ای تدریس بشه رو گرفت ! و همین قضیه باعث شد پزشکی هنوزم یه رشته خوب و عالی باقی بمونه !
> 
> ولی مهندسی چی ؟!
> نظام مهندسی کشور ( حالا عمران چون خودم رشتم عمرانه ) کاملا اومد همه چیو ول کرد گذاشت یه دانشگاه تازه به دوران رسیده بیاد عمران تدریس کنه !
> 
> ...


پدر بنده هم توی همین بازار ساخت و ساز هست
از هرچی بی خبر باشم از این مورد اطلاعات کاملی دارم همچین بیرون گود هم نیستم میفهمم چی میگی
پدرم آرزوشه که من برم کمک دستش باشم
اما دوست دارم برم سمت علاقم
اگر هم برم با پدرم درآمدم عالی هست اما من یه نظر دیگه ای دارم
بگذریم

در ضمن درسته همه کسانی که رفتن تجربی پزشکی قبول نمیشن
اما 
وقتی رقابت تا این حد بالا رفته یه مقدار مشکل دار میشه

از گفتن اون ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی هم منظور داشتم
دبیر دیفرانسیلمون کارمند وزارت دفاع هم هست
مهندس مکانیکه واسشون طراحی انجام میده
میگفت وقتی رفتم واسه مصاحبه رفتم دونفر دو نفر میفرستادن تو
از من پرسید دانشگاه گفتم فردوسی
از اونیکی پرسید گفت آزاد مشهد گفت برو بیرون
دانشگاهی که فارغ التحصیل شدی بی نهایت توی آیندت موثر هست
زیاد دیدم که میگم

به نظر شما
از اینهمه مهندس که فارغ التحصیل میشن
چرا فقط تعداد انگشت شماریشون موفق میشن؟

----------


## Hossein.A

> پدر بنده هم توی همین بازار ساخت و ساز هست
> از هرچی بی خبر باشم از این مورد اطلاعات کاملی دارم همچین بیرون گود هم نیستم میفهمم چی میگی
> پدرم آرزوشه که من برم کمک دستش باشم
> اما دوست دارم برم سمت علاقم
> اگر هم برم با پدرم درآمدم عالی هست اما من یه نظر دیگه ای دارم
> بگذریم
> 
> در ضمن درسته همه کسانی که رفتن تجربی پزشکی قبول نمیشن
> اما 
> ...


پول !
حداقل توی کار بنده پول و سرمایه اولیه خیلی مهمه...

اگه پدر شما پول نداشته باشه بزنه تو کار ساخت و ساز سودی میکنه ؟! حالا من بیام پیش ایشون کار کنم . ایشون ماهی 2 تومن هم به بنده ماهیانه بدن.
سود پدر شما بیشتره بازم یا بنده ؟!

و اما یه مورد دیگه هم یادم رفت .

بازار عمران و مهندسی به شدت به دولت و وضعیت اقتصادی ربط داره !

مردم نداشته باشن ، ساخت و ساز میاد پایین ! چرا ؟ چون خریداری نیست . چون پولی نیست که بخرن !
الان از پدر خودتون سوال بفرمایین که 5 6 سال پیش وضعیت ساخت و ساز خوب بود یا الان ؟! مگه اینکه تازه تو کار ساخت و ساز رفته باشن و اطلاع نداشته باشن درست .

ولی در مورد رشته پزشکی !

به مردم میتونی بگی مریض نشو !؟ میتونی بهشون بگی وقتی پیر شدی لطف کن انواع مریضیا رو نگیر !؟ میتونی بگی وقتی با ماشین تصادف کردی لطفا چیزیت نشه !؟
نه ! مریض همیشه هست . ولی تقاضا برای ساخت و ساز همیشه نیست !
این مثال واضح ترین مثالی بود که میتونستم براتون بزنم که ببینین چقدر پزشکی بهتره !

نداشتن سربازی و کم بودن ظرفیت قبولی ( واسه اینده شغلی بهتره ) ، درامد بالاتر ، سر و کله نزدن با 1000 جور ادم نفهم و یه سری تفاوتای دیگه که الان نصف و شبه مغز ادم یاری نمیده .

----------


## pouria98

> تاپیکشو یادم نمیاد
> اما سه چهار بار گفتم
> ایشون دبیر تاریخ بودن و استاد دانشگاه و سطح علمی بسیار بالایی دارن
> دولت برای تحقیقات فرستادش انگلیس و مطمئن هستم درآمدش از یک پزشک بالاتر هست
> 
> درباره خارج رفتن به اندازه موهای سرت اطلاعات جمع کردم
> با چند نفر از دانشجوهای شریف و امیر کبیر هم در ارتباط هستم
> یکی از نزدیکان هم که استاد ریاضی شریف هستن
> کاملا حساب شده و با برنامه جلو میرم
> نگران نباش


عجب ... پس شما خوتون هم اطلاع ندارد و فقط حدس میزنید ... که اینطور
مصطفی جان رشته فیزیک هم که باشی بازم درامد اولیه واسه رفتن و گرفتن یه جا برای خوای و غیره و غیره و غیره هست
ببین من دوستام رفتن برای دندون پزشکی مجارستان ... تا جایی که میدونم دوستم با سانتافه میره بیرون ... تو مجارستان هم یه خونه اجاره کرده
اون عزیزان شریف و امیرکبیر هم اگه میتونن خودشون برن خارج ... لازم نیست دست کس دیگه ای رو بگیرن یا راهنمایی کنن



> من به بقیه کار ندارم ولی من واسه پولش نمیرم واسه علاقه میرم بعدش من خودمو که میشناسم میدونم اگه برم طرف رشته های تجربی و انسانی 1% هم موفق نمیشم چون بهشون علاقه ای ندارم.
> ولی اگه صحبت پول و بازار کار باشه تو رشته های مهندسی هم واقعا میشه دنبالش رفت مخصوصا رشته معماری و عمران.


شما دختری ... خرج خانواده رو دستت نیس
نشتستی میگی علاقه علاقه ... الان سنگ رو برداری از زیرش مهندس معماری و عمران میاد بیرون



> من که نگفتم پزشک ها هم بی سوادن
> میگم بیشتر مهندسای ما اصلا هیچی از رشتشون نمیفهمن
> شرکت ها هم از این ها خبر دارن
> خب معلومه بهشون کار نمیدن
> اولین سوالی که ازت میپرسن کدوم دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شدی؟


مصطفی جان بجز پول گفتم که یکی دیگه از مشکلات بازار کاره ... شما کجا میخوای بری استخدام بشی با مهندسی؟



> پدر بنده هم توی همین بازار ساخت و ساز هست
> از هرچی بی خبر باشم از این مورد اطلاعات کاملی دارم همچین بیرون گود هم نیستم میفهمم چی میگی
> پدرم آرزوشه که من برم کمک دستش باشم
> اما دوست دارم برم سمت علاقم
> اگر هم برم با پدرم درآمدم عالی هست اما من یه نظر دیگه ای دارم
> بگذریم
> 
> در ضمن درسته همه کسانی که رفتن تجربی پزشکی قبول نمیشن
> اما 
> ...


برادر من به جز دانشگاه رشته هم مهم هست وگر نه ما کلی مهندسی داریم برای خوندن ... تا دلت بخواد

----------


## S.N.M19

> عجب ... پس شما خوتون هم اطلاع ندارد و فقط حدس میزنید ... که اینطور
> مصطفی جان رشته فیزیک هم که باشی بازم درامد اولیه واسه رفتن و گرفتن یه جا برای خوای و غیره و غیره و غیره هست
> ببین من دوستام رفتن برای دندون پزشکی مجارستان ... تا جایی که میدونم دوستم با سانتافه میره بیرون ... تو مجارستان هم یه خونه اجاره کرده
> اون عزیزان شریف و امیرکبیر هم اگه میتونن خودشون برن خارج ... لازم نیست دست کس دیگه ای رو بگیرن یا راهنمایی کنن
> 
> شما دختری ... خرج خانواده رو دستت نیس
> نشتستی میگی علاقه علاقه ... الان سنگ رو برداری از زیرش مهندس معماری و عمران میاد بیرون
> 
> مصطفی جان بجز پول گفتم که یکی دیگه از مشکلات بازار کاره ... شما کجا میخوای بری استخدام بشی با مهندسی؟
> ...


آقا بسه دیگه شما با مهندسی مشکل داری که نباید بیای اینجا و ارزششو پایین بیاری شما رشتت تجربیه پس برو دنبال رشته های تجربی به ریاضیا هم کاری نداشته باش لطفا
درضمن کار کردن به دختر یا پسر بودن نیست.

----------


## Ultra

> پول !
> حداقل توی کار بنده پول و سرمایه اولیه خیلی مهمه...
> 
> اگه پدر شما پول نداشته باشه بزنه تو کار ساخت و ساز سودی میکنه ؟! حالا من بیام پیش ایشون کار کنم . ایشون ماهی 2 تومن هم به بنده ماهیانه بدن.
> سود پدر شما بیشتره بازم یا بنده ؟!
> 
> و اما یه مورد دیگه هم یادم رفت .
> 
> بازار عمران و مهندسی به شدت به دولت و وضعیت اقتصادی ربط داره !
> ...


بله بازار خراب شده پدر من 40 سال هست که توی بازاره
اما همه چیز پول نیست
هیئت دولت میخواستن بیان استان خراسان
یکی از اقوام توی نیشابور هم مهندس هست
یکی از پل هارو میخواستن بازسازی کنن توی یه هفته
دو سه روز گذشت
دید عقب موندن
خودش رفت نشست پشت میکسر و بچینگ سه شیفت کار کردن
یه روز هم زودتر کار رو تحویل داد

بعد اون دیگه کارش گرفت 

یه مهندس باید یه مقدار پر جنب و جوش باشه
ابتکار داشته باشه
مدیریت و خیلی از مسائل دیگه
پول و وضعیت اقتصادی دولت هم که شما گفتین مهمه اما خیلی نه بیشتر توی عمران لازمه
اما ما اینهمه رشته مهندسی داریم

درباره پزشکی هم بگم که
همینطور که توی پست های قبل گفتم
یک دکتر هست که واسه خودش مریض استخدام کرده که حداقل اجاره مطبشو بتونه بده
یکی دیگه هم وقت بهت میده برای شش ماه دیگه

به نظر من وضعیت توی پزشکی و مهندسی فرق خاصی نداره
مهمه خود شخصه
که چطور رفتار کنه

----------


## Ultra

> عجب ... پس شما خوتون هم اطلاع ندارد و فقط حدس میزنید ... که اینطور
> مصطفی جان رشته فیزیک هم که باشی بازم درامد اولیه واسه رفتن و گرفتن یه جا برای خوای و غیره و غیره و غیره هست
> ببین من دوستام رفتن برای دندون پزشکی مجارستان ... تا جایی که میدونم دوستم با سانتافه میره بیرون ... تو مجارستان هم یه خونه اجاره کرده
> اون عزیزان شریف و امیرکبیر هم اگه میتونن خودشون برن خارج ... لازم نیست دست کس دیگه ای رو بگیرن یا راهنمایی کنن


درباره اون آقا حدس نمیزنم مطمئن هستم
در ضمن مطمئن باش میدونم دارم چیکار میکنم با خودم
باور کن میدونم
نگران نباش از پس خودم و آیندم بر میام

اینو هم بگم که به نظر من
افرادی که از ریاضی میرن سمت تجربی آدم های موفقی نمیشن
مطمئنم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> قطعا یه مقدار برسی و تحقیق کردم دیگه
> همینطوری کشکی که نمیخوام واسه آیندم تصمیم بگیرم
> تدریس هم دوس دارم
> اما همه ی هدفم نیست
> توی ایران خیلی راه ها هست که منو شما نمیبینیم
> برو دنبال علاقت هرچی که هست
> چند بار من توی این انجمن گفتم که یه آقایی که تاریخ خونده از یه دکتر متخصص درآمدش بیشتره
> 
> اما یه نصیحت کوچولو دارم واست
> خیلی به درآمد اهمیت نده


تاریخ خونده؟حالا یه رشته دیگه میگفتی یچیزی :Yahoo (21): 

درباره اینم بگم که پزشکی گفتی اشباع میشه ببین برادر من بلله شاید تو پزشک عمومی بمونن خیلیا اما تخصص و فوق  تخصص تک و توکه و دکتر به اونا میگن ...درامد مال اوناس ....شخصیت کاری مال اوناس....نه اونایی که تو درمونگاها شبانه روز جون میکنن و اخرشم عمومی

----------


## pouria98

> آقا بسه دیگه شما با مهندسی مشکل داری که نباید بیای اینجا و ارزششو پایین بیاری شما رشتت تجربیه پس برو دنبال رشته های تجربی به ریاضیا هم کاری نداشته باش لطفا
> درضمن کار کردن به دختر یا پسر بودن نیست.


چرا الکی داد و هوار میکنی؟؟؟
اینطوری میخوای از زیر بحث فرار کنی ... الکی خودتو نگیر
من کی خواستم ارزش مهندسی رو بیارم پایین این جور که شما میگی؟؟؟
الکی شلوغش میکنی برای خودت ... میدوزی و میبافی و نتیجه گیری هم میکنی
تو ایران دخترا نهایتا شوهر میکنن .. در بد ترین حالش اما مرد اگه کار پر درامد نداشته باشه باید جون بکنه



> بله بازار خراب شده پدر من 40 سال هست که توی بازاره
> اما همه چیز پول نیست
> هیئت دولت میخواستن بیان استان خراسان
> یکی از اقوام توی نیشابور هم مهندس هست
> یکی از پل هارو میخواستن بازسازی کنن توی یه هفته
> دو سه روز گذشت
> دید عقب موندن
> خودش رفت نشست پشت میکسر و بچینگ سه شیفت کار کردن
> یه روز هم زودتر کار رو تحویل داد
> ...


شما مصطفی جان یکی رو که شانسی شانسی کارش گرفت رو میای مثال میزنی و یه چیزی هم سرهم میکنی که اره خلاقیت میخواد و فلان و بیسان
مرد حسابی ابتکار کجا بود ... کشک کجا بود ... دوغ کجا بود؟
هرکی میاد بحث کنه میگه یه ایده ی خوب تو ریاضی زندگیت رو کهکشانی میکنه

خو عزیز من تو که اینهمه واردی خودت یه ایده ول بده ببینم ... فقط به تو نمیگم مصطفی جان به هر ادم مصنوعی و بذله گویی که اینو میگه هم میگم
طرف مهندسی خونده در بدر دنباله کاره بعد یکی ازش میپرسه میگه تو ریاضی یه ایده زندگیت رو زیرو رو میکنه و دوستم فلان چیز رو اختراع کرد و اون یکی اپولو هوا کرد الان امریکاس ، اون یکی دوستم اینگلیسه اون یکیش ژاپنه ... و هزار تا داستان دیگه



> درباره اون آقا حدس نمیزنم مطمئن هستم
> در ضمن مطمئن باش میدونم دارم چیکار میکنم با خودم
> باور کن میدونم
> نگران نباش از پس خودم و آیندم بر میام
> 
> اینو هم بگم که به نظر من
> * افرادی که از ریاضی میرن سمت تجربی آدم های موفقی نمیشن*
> مطمئنم


مصطفی جان شما غیب گویی هم جدیدا یاد گرفتی؟؟؟
جالبه نمیدونستم تا این حد استعداد داری
خوب خدا رو شکر که برادر من میدونی که داری چیکار میکنی
خدارو هزار مرتبه شکر .. الحمدالله ...

----------


## Ultra

> تاریخ خونده؟حالا یه رشته دیگه میگفتی یچیزی
> 
> درباره اینم بگم که پزشکی گفتی اشباع میشه ببین برادر من بلله شاید تو پزشک عمومی بمونن خیلیا اما تخصص و فوق  تخصص تک و توکه و دکتر به اونا میگن ...درامد مال اوناس ....شخصیت کاری مال اوناس....نه اونایی که تو درمونگاها شبانه روز جون میکنن و اخرشم عمومی


خب از این تعدادی که میرن تجربی و کنکور میدن 500 هزار نفر
به نظر شما چند نفر به اون سطحی که شما گفتی میرسن؟

----------


## Ultra

> مصطفی جان شما غیب گویی هم جدیدا یاد گرفتی؟؟؟
> جالبه نمیدونستم تا این حد استعداد داری
> خوب خدا رو شکر که برادر من میدونی که داری چیکار میکنی
> خدارو هزار مرتبه شکر .. الحمدالله ...


از شما انتظار این ادبیات رو نداشتم
اینجا داریم بحث میکنیم
یا من شمارو قانع میکنم یا شما جواب من رو میدی و من قانع میشم و حرفمو پس میگیرم
کشک و دوغ و ماست توی لبنیاتی پیدا میشه
اینجا انجمن کنکوره

----------


## pouria98

> خب از این تعدادی که میرن تجربی و کنکور میدن 500 هزار نفر
> به نظر شما چند نفر به اون سطحی که شما گفتی میرسن؟


بحث مصطفی جان سر اینکه هر کی بخونه و جای خوب قبول بشه درامد خوبی هم خواهد داشت که البته این فرمول تو ایران وجود نداره ... حداقل فعلا
از اون 500 هزار نفر ما هم نگفتیم همه قبول میشن ... هرکی بخونه قبول میشه هر کی هم که نخونه خودش میدونه و خدای خداش

تو ایران برای ریاضی بازار کار نیس ... شما خودت هم نمیخوای معماری یا عمران یا برق بخونی، میخوای بری فیزیکنم
یگم بده ولی لااقل درگیر بازار کار مهندسی نیستی!

----------


## pouria98

> از شما انتظار این ادبیات رو نداشتم
> اینجا داریم بحث میکنیم
> یا من شمارو قانع میکنم یا شما جواب من رو میدی و من قانع میشم و حرفمو پس میگیرم
> کشک و دوغ و ماست توی لبنیاتی پیدا میشه
> اینجا انجمن کنکوره


مصطفی جان (این لفظ رو همش برات به کار میبردم و میبرم تا بدونی قصد بدی ندارم) ، شما رو چیزی پافشاری میکنی که وجود نداره!!! ... بازار کار مهندسی در ایران!
کسانی هم که کار میکنن دیگه باید گفت از سر اجباره ... طرف دوتا بچه داره و سال 80 جایی (مثلا شرکت نفت) استخدام شده
الان چیکار کنه؟؟ بیاد تجربی کنکور بده؟؟؟

غیب گویی رو هم برای این گفتم که چون شما گفتی که کسی که از ریاضی به تجربی بره موفق نمیشه!!! خواستم بدونم شما چطور انقدر با اطمینان این حرف رو زدید؟!

----------


## Ultra

> بحث مصطفی جان سر اینکه هر کی بخونه و جای خوب قبول بشه درامد خوبی هم خواهد داشت که البته این فرمول تو ایران وجود نداره ... حداقل فعلا
> از اون 500 هزار نفر ما هم نگفتیم همه قبول میشن ... هرکی بخونه قبول میشه هر کی هم که نخونه خودش میدونه و خدای خداش
> 
> تو ایران برای ریاضی بازار کار نیس ... شما خودت هم نمیخوای معماری یا عمران یا برق بخونی، میخوای بری فیزیکنم
> یگم بده ولی لااقل درگیر بازار کار مهندسی نیستی!


ببین پوریا جان
باور کن قصد بدی ندارم
بد برداشت نکن

خودت میگی همش مثال های کلیشه ای از اطرافیانمون میزنیم که موفق شدن
میدونی چرا ؟
خب معلومه
اونها یه فرقی با بقیه داشتن
فرق داشتن که باعث پیشرفت خودشون شدن

و هر رشته ای که بخونی
اگر میخوای درآمد خوبی داشتبه باشی باید این فرق رو داشته باشی

----------


## peyman.rafiei

6 سال عمومی+حداقل یه 2 یا 3سال هم تخصصی+...یه چند ساالی هم باید کار کنی تا اسمت بین مردم جابیفته!!! جوونی مگه کلا چند ساله؟...اینجوری که شما باید کل جوونی رو بذاری پای درس خوندن  آخرشم معلوم نیس به هدفتون برسید یا نه.
ولی بعضی رشته های مهندسی ( به قول دوستمون اگه واقعا مهندس باشی) کار هم برات هست. شما تا حالا کسی رو دیدی که فارغغ التحصیل شریف ،امیرکبیر و... باشه و بعدش بیکار باشه یا درامدش خیلی کم باشه؟؟! (شایدم دیده باشی ولی بدون یه همچین چیزی خیلی کم پیش میاد).
مثلا من خودم یه برنامه نویس میشناسم که فارغ التحصیل امیرکبیره ...نه تنها توی شرکت کار میکنه بلکه بصورت ازاد از کافه بازار حداقل ماهی 5یا 6 تومن درآمد داره. بخاطر اینکه واقعا کار بلده!!

----------


## Ultra

> مصطفی جان (این لفظ رو همش برات به کار میبردم و میبرم تا بدونی قصد بدی ندارم) ، شما رو چیزی پافشاری میکنی که وجود نداره!!! ... بازار کار مهندسی در ایران!
> کسانی هم که کار میکنن دیگه باید گفت از سر اجباره ... طرف دوتا بچه داره و سال 80 جایی (مثلا شرکت نفت) استخدام شده
> الان چیکار کنه؟؟ بیاد تجربی کنکور بده؟؟؟
> 
> غیب گویی رو هم برای این گفتم که چون شما گفتی که کسی که از ریاضی به تجربی بره موفق نمیشه!!! خواستم بدونم شما چطور انقدر با اطمینان این حرف رو زدید؟!


غیب گویی هم نیست
دلیلشو میپرسیدی تا نظرمو بهت بگم
در ضمن این نظر منه
ممکنه هر کس یه نظری داشته باشه
و من هم خدا نیستم
فقط نظرمو گفتم

دقیقا هم افرادی موفق میشن که همون فرقی رو که گفتم داشته باشن
همه جا استثنا وجود داره

مثل پاک کردن صورت مسئله هست
میفهمی منظورمو؟

----------


## Ultra

همه حرف من یک چیزه

این درآمد خوبی که توی پزشکی هست و دربارش حرف میزنید چند نفر میتونن بهش برسن؟

چند نفر با رشته های مهندسی یا انسانی درآمد خوبی دارن؟

فرقی میبینید؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> پول !
> حداقل توی کار بنده پول و سرمایه اولیه خیلی مهمه...
> 
> اگه پدر شما پول نداشته باشه بزنه تو کار ساخت و ساز سودی میکنه ؟! حالا من بیام پیش ایشون کار کنم . ایشون ماهی 2 تومن هم به بنده ماهیانه بدن.
> سود پدر شما بیشتره بازم یا بنده ؟!
> 
> و اما یه مورد دیگه هم یادم رفت .
> 
> بازار عمران و مهندسی به شدت به دولت و وضعیت اقتصادی ربط داره !
> ...


من پست هاتو میخونم حرف دله منو میزنی

----------


## politician

دوستان تجربی انقدراز خوبی های رشته تجربی نگن که کنکوربعدهمون 160000ریاضی هم به سمت تجربی میرن

----------


## stephanie

> 6 
> مثلا من خودم یه برنامه نویس میشناسم که فارغ التحصیل امیرکبیره ...نه تنها توی شرکت کار میکنه بلکه بصورت ازاد از کافه بازار حداقل ماهی 5یا 6 تومن درآمد داره. بخاطر اینکه واقعا کار بلده!!


جالبه که  تقریبا همه داوطلبان ریاضی یه نفر رو می شناسن که داره با نوشتن اپ ماهی خدا تومن در میاره ( 6-7 میلیون به بالا ) . حساب کنید حالا چه شود ... :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): 


خوب برادر من اگه اینجوری بود که که الان ایران باید رتبه اول دنیا رو داشت  تو زمینه صادرات نرم افزار ...  حالا جالبه که تو هر فروم تخصصی  برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر که میری  ( به شرطی که طرفت از این بچه های دبیرستانی نباشه )اصلا از این رقم های میلیونی خبری نیست و فقط تو انجمن های کنکور  هست که این ارقام  تخیلی پیدا میشه . کنتور هم که نداره ماشالا ... :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

تو این رشته ها دست خیلی زیاد شده ...

----------


## Navid70

> همه حرف من یک چیزه
> 
> این درآمد خوبی که توی پزشکی هست و دربارش حرف میزنید چند نفر میتونن بهش برسن؟
> 
> چند نفر با رشته های مهندسی یا انسانی درآمد خوبی دارن؟
> 
> فرقی میبینید؟


ملاک رسیدن یا نرسیدن نیست ملاک اینه چیزی هست که بهش برسی یا نه.
شما داشنجوهای ازاد رو مثال زدید در حالی که برای بازار کار اصلا حساب نمیشن(توهین نباشه ولی حقیقته)بعلاوه افرادی رو گفتید که به فلان و فلان رسیدن خب مشخصه هر رشته ای بازار خودشو داره اینطورم نیست که کلا کار نباشه هست ولی برای افراد تاپ یا متوسط با مهارت های مختلف.
همه اینا به کنار این مملکت از بیخ و بن ویران است حالا چه ریاضی چه تجربی چه انسانی ،بازار خرابه و انتخابا بین بد و بدتره یعنی تجربیم عالی نیست یه مقدار بهتره

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور که طرف با رتبه 1258905454234679 و بدون ازمون میره  توش! نمره میخره و میشه مهندس!و با پارتی میره سر کار!

----------


## After4Ever

دلیلش سادس


کشوری زندگی میکنیم که تعداد مهندساش با بلاد کفر برابری می کنه
حالا بلاد کفر چقدر جمعیت داره؟
320 میلیون یعنی بیش از 4 برابر ایران
و چقدر زیر ساخت کاری داره؟
چندین برابر ایران

----------


## After4Ever

اونوقت ...مملکت با افتخار میگه 80هزار هیئت علمی داریم و کلی می تونیم مهندس بسازیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

یعنی تو نمدونی ای مشکلش چیه :Yahoo (4): نع واقعا تو نمدونی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
جیگر منم ریاضی بودم اومدم تجربی اگه بابای پولداری داری ک هیچی اگه ن از ریاضی فرار کن
چووون یه مهندس عمرانننن دکتراشم بگیره تا پایه 1 هم بیا گیرم ماهی 10تومن بگیره اقا 10نه 20.20نه 30.
اما یه متخصص دیگه از اون بدرد نخوراش بگیر 30 ب بالا کارانه میگیرن فقط.درامد مطب و اینام بماند
البته من هرچی ک دیدم همه حقوقا از 100میلیون شروع میشه تا ماهی 1 میلیارد.
برو اینستا گرام تو پیج آنتی پزشکان.پرستارا فیشای حقوقی پزشکارو گذاشتن.ماهی 250میلیووووون.ماهی 800میلیون و....بعد بگو چرا!
نع واقعا تو نمدونی حالا؟ :Yahoo (56): 
(ای خدا چقد آرزوم بود مهندس عمران شم)

----------


## minag

من یه سوال از شما داشتم...
تا زمانی که یه مهندس نباشه که ساختمون بسازه و شما مطب بزنی یا یه بیمارستان شما میخوای مریضاتو تو چادر ویزیت کنی؟تا کی؟تا چند روز؟
تا زمانی که تجهیزات پزشکی نباشه میخوای چقدر با روش های سنتی و عهد بوق ویزیت کنی مریضاتو؟
تا زمانی که یه مهندس دستگاه ها و آزمایشگاه ها رو تجهیز نکنه از دستگاه های مورد نیاز دارو سازی شما میخوای اصله مواد شیمیاییو درمانیو باهم بدی دسته مریض بگی اینا رو ببر با هاونگ بکوب قاطی شه روزی سه بار بخور؟
و خیلی چیزای دیگه که یه پزشک بهشون نیاز داره و تا زمانی که یه مهندس اونارو نسازه باید تو مشقت و سختی به کارش ادامه بده.
حالا موندم شما چطور اینقدر راحت مهندسی رو زیر سوال میبری؟ :Yahoo (105): 
واقعا متاسفم برای شما و همه ی کسای دیگه ایی که فقط به خاطر پول میرن پزشکیو زیر شاخه هاش.اولین و مهمترین وظیفه ی هر پزشکی فکر کردن به بیمارشه نه پولش :Yahoo (105): 
حالا اینکه شما از همین الان داری به پولش فکر میکنی واقعا جالبه برای من!من موندم شما بری پزشکی اون 7سالی که پزشک عمومی هستی و درآمدت اونقدرا هم نیس میخوای چیکار کنی؟حتما میشی از اون دکترای بی حوصله که مریضو نگاه نکرده واسش نسخه مینویسه :Yahoo (105): الانم حتما میگی نههههههه من اینجوری نیستمو فلانو بهمان ولی واقعیت اینه.وقتی از الان واسه خودتون پزشکی رو فقط پول میبینین اونموقع وارده اصله ماجرا میشیو سختی هاشو میبینی زده میشی.اینو دیدم که میگم.
در ضمن من بخوام 7 سال عمومی بخونم 3-4 سالی تخصص میشه 10-11 سال از عمر من!حالا باید حداقل 2-3سالی کار کنم تا اسمم بره سر زبونو مردم بشناسنم!مگه من میخوام چند سال عمر کنم که 14-15 سالشو فقط اینجوری بگذرونم؟؟؟؟تازه این بهترین حالتشه که پشت کنکور نمونم!!
ترجیح میدم برم دنباله علاقم حتی اگه ماهی به قول شما 4 میلیون که هیچ 2میلیون بم بدن ولی به جاش از زندگیم لذت ببرم تا جوونم نه که پیر که شدم تازه پولم از پارو بالا بره.اون موقع همون پولو باید خرجه دوا درمونه خودم کنم!

----------


## Alireza MBD

چرا بازارکار نیست؟طرف از پیام نور مدرک گرفته می گه کار نیست.حالا تو از شریف مدرک داشته باشی ببینم بازم این حرفو می زنی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

بعدشم اینیم ک میگن علاقه ملاقه! همش کشکه طرف با پارتی اسنخدام میشه تو حالا هی بگو سواد دارم.
یا مثلا کامپیوتر میری خدمات کامپیوتری میزنی تو همون خیابود 2000هزار تای دیگم هست.کی ترو پیدا میکنه؟تا پیدات کنن پیر شدی
بعدشم گیرم اصلا تو نابغه ای و شریف خوندی فک کردی اینجا ب اندازه ی ارزش واقعیت بهت بها داده میشه؟نچ.میگن باشه تو یه مخ هستی بفرما بیا تو اداره ی دمغوز آباد بشو مهندس برق  یه کارمند زیر دست اپراتور دانشگاه ازادی کشک آباد.با ماهی 2تومن مه 5تومن.اصلا ماهی 20تومن.اونوقت یکی مث تو ک از هوش زیادیم بهره ای نفرده و رفته بینوالملل درس خونده حقوقای چندصد میلیونی میگیره
زن داییم 100کنکور بودشهیدبهشتی خوند.ارشدش بورسیه شد همونجا حالا کار کو
یکی دیگه از آشناها دختره شریف بود 5سال بعد درسش بیکار بود.تا توی ازمون استخدامی شرکت کرد.بخدا گفت از بین 10نفری ک خواستن من یه نفر با ازمون قبول شدم اونم گفتن چون خیلی ترازت بالا بوده گف اون 9 نفر بدون استثنا ی گردن کلفت هواشونو داشته
دایی خودم ازمون داد 3نفر میخواستن نفر سوم شد.بس ک مخ بود اونم ب زور دیگه نفر سوم شد.نفر اول فرزند شهید.نفر دوم فرزند جانباز +سابقه کار نفر سوم ک داییم بود با تراز بالا قبول شده بود
یکی دیگه از آشناها ک با همون زن داییم قبول شد برق شریف رتبه 20.الان ژاپنه.خیلیم پسر ساده ایه ن ک بگی از ادعاشه رفته اونور.گف اصلا استادامون مارو بردن

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> من یه سوال از شما داشتم...
> تا زمانی که یه مهندس نباشه که ساختمون بسازه و شما مطب بزنی یا یه بیمارستان شما میخوای مریضاتو تو چادر ویزیت کنی؟تا کی؟تا چند روز؟
> تا زمانی که تجهیزات پزشکی نباشه میخوای چقدر با روش های سنتی و عهد بوق ویزیت کنی مریضاتو؟
> تا زمانی که یه مهندس دستگاه ها و آزمایشگاه ها رو تجهیز نکنه از دستگاه های مورد نیاز دارو سازی شما میخوای اصله مواد شیمیاییو درمانیو باهم بدی دسته مریض بگی اینا رو ببر با هاونگ بکوب قاطی شه روزی سه بار بخور؟
> و خیلی چیزای دیگه که یه پزشک بهشون نیاز داره و تا زمانی که یه مهندس اونارو نسازه باید تو مشقت و سختی به کارش ادامه بده.
> حالا موندم شما چطور اینقدر راحت مهندسی رو زیر سوال میبری؟
> واقعا متاسفم برای شما و همه ی کسای دیگه ایی که فقط به خاطر پول میرن پزشکیو زیر شاخه هاش.اولین و مهمترین وظیفه ی هر پزشکی فکر کردن به بیمارشه نه پولش
> حالا اینکه شما از همین الان داری به پولش فکر میکنی واقعا جالبه برای من!من موندم شما بری پزشکی اون 7سالی که پزشک عمومی هستی و درآمدت اونقدرا هم نیس میخوای چیکار کنی؟حتما میشی از اون دکترای بی حوصله که مریضو نگاه نکرده واسش نسخه مینویسهالانم حتما میگی نههههههه من اینجوری نیستمو فلانو بهمان ولی واقعیت اینه.وقتی از الان واسه خودتون پزشکی رو فقط پول میبینین اونموقع وارده اصله ماجرا میشیو سختی هاشو میبینی زده میشی.اینو دیدم که میگم.
> در ضمن من بخوام 7 سال عمومی بخونم 3-4 سالی تخصص میشه 10-11 سال از عمر من!حالا باید حداقل 2-3سالی کار کنم تا اسمم بره سر زبونو مردم بشناسنم!مگه من میخوام چند سال عمر کنم که 14-15 سالشو فقط اینجوری بگذرونم؟؟؟؟تازه این بهترین حالتشه که پشت کنکور نمونم!!
> ترجیح میدم برم دنباله علاقم حتی اگه ماهی به قول شما 4 میلیون که هیچ 2میلیون بم بدن ولی به جاش از زندگیم لذت ببرم تا جوونم نه که پیر که شدم تازه پولم از پارو بالا بره.اون موقع همون پولو باید خرجه دوا درمونه خودم کنم!


عزیز دست ما ک نیست مهندسا بی اعتبار شدن.دست اون بالاییاس.پزشکام همینطوری میشن اما اولا ن ب شدت مهندسا دوما وزارت بهداشت هواشونو داره
شمام فعلا کلت باد داره ک میگی علاقه
چند سال دیگه دوستتو پشت ماشین آنچنانی دیدی و خونه و زندگیشو تفریحاتش.اما تو هنوز سر جات درجا میزنی و پولاتو جم میکنی بندازی تو کار ازاد!

----------


## minag

> عزیز دست ما ک نیست مهندسا بی اعتبار شدن.دست اون بالاییاس.پزشکام همینطوری میشن اما اولا ن ب شدت مهندسا دوما وزارت بهداشت هواشونو داره
> شمام فعلا کلت باد داره ک میگی علاقه
> چند سال دیگه دوستتو پشت ماشین آنچنانی دیدی و خونه و زندگیشو تفریحاتش.اما تو هنوز سر جات درجا میزنی و پولاتو جم میکنی بندازی تو کار ازاد!


چجوری هواشونو داره؟من الان کنکوری ام.2سال پیش همه به من میگفتن تغییر رشته بده برو تجربی .یه بار اخبار وزیر بهداشتو اورده بود اون موقع میگف 15 هزار دکتر عمومی بیکار داریم!شاید که نه حتما من تو هر رشته ایی که برم الان تو جامعه برام کار نیست پس ترجیح میدم حداقل برم دنباله چیزی که اگه خواستم خودم برای کاری استارت بزنم دست کم ازش لذت ببرم هرچقدر هم درآمدش کم باشه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

چرا بحث بیخود میکنید طبق ترجمه من بیشتر کسایی که ازاد درس خوندن و کار گیر شون نمیاد میان ناله میکند کم پیش میاد کسی دانشگاه تاپ درس خونده باشه و کار بلد نباشه.... ! حالا درسته درامد اولیه کم ولی بعد 4 5 سال درامدش خوب میشه همون موقع که شما تازه مدرک پزشکیتو میگیری.... !


اگه به حرف شما بود پوریا جان 100 نفر اول ریاضی که معمولا از 100 تای اول تجربی قوی تر هستن باید بیان تجربی دکتر بشن از این خبرا نیست اقا جان علاقه رو فدای پول نکن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> چجوری هواشونو داره؟من الان کنکوری ام.2سال پیش همه به من میگفتن تغییر رشته بده برو تجربی .یه بار اخبار وزیر بهداشتو اورده بود اون موقع میگف 15 هزار دکتر عمومی بیکار داریم!شاید که نه حتما من تو هر رشته ایی که برم الان تو جامعه برام کار نیست پس ترجیح میدم حداقل برم دنباله چیزی که اگه خواستم خودم برای کاری استارت بزنم دست کم ازش لذت ببرم هرچقدر هم درآمدش کم باشه


ببین این وزیر بهداشت میگه ما متخصصامون ماهی 10 تومن میگیرن .دیگه خودت تا اخرشو بخون.پزشکام جیکشون در نمیاد ک مبادا علیهشون قیام کنن
هرجور خودت راحتی

----------


## minag

> ببین این وزیر بهداشت میگه ما متخصصامون ماهی 10 تومن میگیرن .دیگه خودت تا اخرشو بخون.پزشکام جیکشون در نمیاد ک مبادا علیهشون قیام کنن
> هرجور خودت راحتی


 :Y (518):

----------


## ata.beheshti

کلام آخر:
توی رشته های مهندسی باید زحمت بکشی کار ببینی و کار بکنی تا علاوه بر درسی که تو دانشگا بهت درس میدن تو عمل هم موفق باشی اونوقت میشی یه مهندس زبده که برات سرو دست میشکونن......

----------


## After4Ever

پزشک بیکار؟؟؟
خنده دار ترین جک ساله :Yahoo (76): 
البته وزارت بهداشت به پزشکایی که رفتن کار بیزینس یا باسه کلاس مدرک گرفتن میگه بیکار

----------


## storm001

ملتی که مریض باشند پزشک را می پرستند
دلایل زیادی هست که یه پزشک تو ایران درآمد نجومی داره.....یکیش وضعیت نابسامان آب و هوا و تولید موادغذایی آلوده
دیگری رعایت نکردن زمان ویزیت.....یه پزشک عمومی باید در ساعت 4 نفر را ویزیت کنه 15 دقیقه برای هر بیمار.....حالا کدومشون رعایت می کنند؟....بعضی هاشون توی 15 دقیقه 5 تا بیمار را ویزیت می کنند
یه عدشونم حرفی واسه گفتن نگذاشتند و تا زیر میزی را نگیرن کاری نمی کنند
بعضی ها هم با داروخانه ها هماهنگ شدند تا دارو را بفروشند
بنظرتون این درآمد شبهه ناک نیست؟ :Yahoo (35): 
همین ملت اگه به فقط یه حدیث پیامبر توجه کنند و هر چی می رسن نریزند توی شکمشون.....نصف بازار این پزشک ها می خوابه
البته با احترام به پزشکان با وجدان و متدین کشورم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## stephanie

> اونوقت میشی یه مهندس زبده که برات سرو دست میشکونن......



این حرف  بیشتر کلیشه هست تا واقعیت. دلیلشم اینه که تو ایران اونچنان صنعتی وجود نداره . عموما هم کارایی که هست تخصصی در حد تکنیسین میخواد و تا دلت بخواد تکنیسین ماهر و بیکار هست که حاضرن با چندر غاز کار کنن.

تا وقتی تو ایران *عرضه* ( تعداد فارغ التحصیلان مهندسی *باسواد* )از *تقاضا* ( *ظرفیت و نیاز بخش صنعت و خدمات اقتصاد ایران* ) بیشتر باشه همین آش و همین کاسه .

----------


## minag

> این حرف  بیشتر کلیشه هست تا واقعیت. دلیلشم اینه که تو ایران اونچنان صنعتی وجود نداره . عموما هم کارایی که هست تخصصی در حد تکنیسین میخواد و تا دلت بخواد تکنیسین ماهر و بیکار هست که حاضرن با چندر غاز کار کنن.
> 
> تا وقتی تو ایران *عرضه* ( تعداد فارغ التحصیلان مهندسی *باسواد* )از *تقاضا* ( *ظرفیت و نیاز بخش صنعت و خدمات اقتصاد ایران* ) بیشتر باشه همین آش و همین کاسه .


اگه بخواییم به این چیزا فکر کنیم و طبق اینا پیش بریم که باید همه بشینن تو خونه!
قبول دارم به قول شما عرضه بیشتر از تقاضا شده تو کشور ما ولی چه میشه کرد؟باید با همین شرایط کنار بیایمو بلاخره از یه جایی شروع کنیم

----------


## stephanie

> اگه بخواییم به این چیزا فکر کنیم و طبق اینا پیش بریم که باید همه بشینن تو خونه!
> قبول دارم به قول شما عرضه بیشتر از تقاضا شده تو کشور ما ولی چه میشه کرد؟باید با همین شرایط کنار بیایمو بلاخره از یه جایی شروع کنیم


مگه من گفتم بشینید تو خونه ؟ من واقعیت رو شرح دادم . اینکه فکر نکنید اینجا آمریکا یا اروپا هست و ...

توقعتون رو در سطح حقوق اداره کار پایین بیارید  و کار کنید . وسط راه هم اگه دیدید همون کار رو یه نفر که فقط یه دوره شش ماهه فنی و حرفه ای دیده  و یکی دو سال هم شاگردی کرده خیلی خیلی بهتر از شما داره انجام میده افسردگی نگیرید که منه مهندس مملکت دارم از این بابا کمتر در میارم.  اون بابا بازار کار ایران رو بهتر از شما شناخته .

کار مهندسی تو ایران وجود نداره . اکثر کارها تکنیسینی هستند و حقوق تکنیسین رو بهتون میدن. والسلام

----------


## Mohands mm

*ضمن احترام به تمامی بچه های تجربی باید به اون دسته از عزیزانی ازچیزی خبرندارن والکی نظر میدن و امید خیلیا رو نا امید میکنن بگم:
بیکاری در جامعه ما زیاده قبول اما این به این معنا نیست که هر کس بره تجربی و الزاما پزشک بشه در امد عالی داره و پولدار میشه و هرکس مهندس بشه بیکار میشه چون چه بخایم جه نخوایم دوران شکوفایی این شغل (پزشکی)به پایان رسیده(میدونم الان تعداد زیادی از بچه ها الان جبهه میگیرن چون این حرف رو قبول ندارن ولی خودتون رو کنترل کنید و درباره ی این موضوع با منطق تحقیق کنید) بازارکار در رشته های مهندسی البته نه همه ی مهندسی ها همون چند تا ی معروف خوبه به شرطی که با رتبه سی هزار توی یه دانشگاه داغون درس نخونده باشی) کاملا بستگی به خلاقیت خودت داره رشتتو تغییر نده به اینده امید داشته باش به کسایی هم که الکی جو میدن گوش نکن من اغلب توی روزنامه ها که میبینم فرصت های شغلی خوبی برای مهندس ها هست و او نجوری هم که میگن نیست ، نگران نباش*

----------


## minag

> مگه من گفتم بشینید تو خونه ؟ من واقعیت رو شرح دادم . اینکه فکر نکنید اینجا آمریکا یا اروپا هست و ...
> 
> توقعتون رو در سطح حقوق اداره کار پایین بیارید  و کار کنید . وسط راه هم اگه دیدید همون کار رو یه نفر که فقط یه دوره شش ماهه فنی و حرفه ای دیده  و یکی دو سال هم شاگردی کرده خیلی خیلی بهتر از شما داره انجام میده افسردگی نگیرید که منه مهندس مملکت دارم از این بابا کمتر در میارم.  اون بابا بازار کار ایران رو بهتر از شما شناخته .
> 
> کار مهندسی تو ایران وجود نداره . اکثر کارها تکنیسینی هستند و حقوق تکنیسین رو بهتون میدن. والسلام


شما اگه پست اوله منو خونده باشین میبینین که من هم گفتم و میگم ترجیح میدم 2 میلیون بگیرم به جای 100 میلیون های پزشکی چون رشته و علاقه واسم مهم تره.وقتی کسی انتخاب میکنه باید عواقبش رو هم در نظر بگیره.اینکه یه تکنسین از یه مهندس بیشتر بگیره مهم نیس خوب شاید حقشه.به هر حال اون عملی کار کرده مهندسای ما تئوری! مهم اینه ادم به جای افسوس خوردن بره از همون تکنسین که شاید فوق دیپلم باشه شایدم نه یاد بگیره .نه که فقط چون اسم مهندس روشه درجا بزنه و به خاطر اسم و رسمش پیشرفت نکنه

----------


## stephanie

> شما اگه پست اوله منو خونده باشین میبینین که من هم گفتم و میگم ترجیح میدم 2 میلیون بگیرم به جای 100 میلیون های پزشکی چون رشته و علاقه واسم مهم تره.وقتی کسی انتخاب میکنه باید عواقبش رو هم در نظر بگیره.اینکه یه تکنسین از یه مهندس بیشتر بگیره مهم نیس خوب شاید حقشه.به هر حال اون عملی کار کرده مهندسای ما تئوری! مهم اینه ادم به جای افسوس خوردن بره از همون تکنسین که شاید فوق دیپلم باشه شایدم نه یاد بگیره .نه که فقط چون اسم مهندس روشه درجا بزنه و به خاطر اسم و رسمش پیشرفت نکنه


من در مورد  اینکه پزشکی بهتره یا مهندسی بحث نکردم.  من حرفم اینه که واقعیت بازار با اون چیزی که خیلی از کنکوری ها تصور می کنن فرق داره.  اصلا کاری ندارم به بحث اینکه پزشکی بهتره یا مهندسی.

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


بعد خدمت چی؟! ماهی 4تومن درمیاد که ...کجا انداختن هم ربطی نداره! یک ازدواج  میکنی منم تک پسرم 100% مجبورن شهر خودت بندازن


ببین به این حرفا گوش نکن برو تحقیق کن ببینتویهمین ایران چقدر مهندس خوب هست که نون عقلشونو میخورن ببین من فک میکنم اینکه تو دانشگاه یه چیزی یاد بگیری بعد بخای صرفا از همون استفاده کنی تا پول دراری خوبه  ولی اگه علاوه بر اون چیزی که توی دانشگاه یاد میگیری ذهن اقتصادی خوبی داشته باشی خلاق باشی کارای خوب جدید انجام بدی عالیه*

----------


## minag

> من در مورد  اینکه پزشکی بهتره یا مهندسی بحث نکردم.  من حرفم اینه که واقعیت بازار با اون چیزی که خیلی از کنکوری ها تصور می کنن فرق داره.  اصلا کاری ندارم به بحث اینکه پزشکی بهتره یا مهندسی.


کاملا درسته چون همهی کنکوری ها از دانشگاه و بعد هم از محیط کار یه بت ساختن.یکیشون خوده من.اونقدر تو مدرسه فشار میارن به دانش اموزا که همه ارزوشون میشه ازش خلاص شن.اما من اینو دارم میبینم که تجربیا به امید پول دارن خوشونو نابود میکنن در حالیکه بچه های ریاضی واقعا معتدل ترن چون واقعیت رو قبول کردن در مورد بازار کا اما تجربیا همچنان تو رویا موندن

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouyasadeghi


برو تو اینترنت ببین چندتا از اون رشته که ایده ال هست بیکارن


اینترنت چه منبع موثقی هه*

----------


## ََARMAN

حتی با این وضعیت بد فعلی بازم مهندسی یه چیز دیگس

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ََARMAN


حتی با این وضعیت بد فعلی بازم مهندسی یه چیز دیگس


کاملا موافقم*

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> جالبه که  تقریبا همه داوطلبان ریاضی یه نفر رو می شناسن که داره با نوشتن اپ ماهی خدا تومن در میاره ( 6-7 میلیون به بالا ) . حساب کنید حالا چه شود ...
> 
> 
> خوب برادر من اگه اینجوری بود که که الان ایران باید رتبه اول دنیا رو داشت  تو زمینه صادرات نرم افزار ...  حالا جالبه که تو هر فروم تخصصی  برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر که میری  ( به شرطی که طرفت از این بچه های دبیرستانی نباشه )اصلا از این رقم های میلیونی خبری نیست و فقط تو انجمن های کنکور  هست که این ارقام  تخیلی پیدا میشه . کنتور هم که نداره ماشالا ...


شما مگه آمار گرفتی که میگی همه داوطلبای ریاضی؟؟!!
ببین داداش من قبل این که جواب منو بدی یکم تحقیق کن تا بهتر بتونی درباره برنامه نویسا نظر بدی (طعنه نمیزنما :Yahoo (13): )

این که میگی توی انجمنای برنامه نویسی از این درآمدا خبری نیست...اینو بدون که از هر 100 تا برنامه نویس یه نفر واقعا کار بلده و اونم حقشه که همچین درآمدی داشته باشه!!

نه تنها برنامه نویسی...این قضیه توی تمام رشته های مهندسی صدق میکنه..هر کسی که یه مدرک الکی از آزاد گرفته نمیتونه یه مهندس واقعی باشه! فقط اسمش مهندسه .اسمش!!

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

یادش بخیر دبیرستانی بودیم چقد رو رشتمون جر میکشیدیم
درسته مهندسا قانعن.اما زندگی ایران یعنی پول
اینم در نظر بگیرین دکتر 7سال درس+۴سال تخصص+2سال طرح=ماهی 100میلیون تا 1میلیارد
مهندسم(عمران بگیم ک توپ تره وضعش).4سال درس+2سال ارشد+4سال بگذره ک از پایه 3 بری 2+5سال بگذره از پایه 2بری 1=15 سال=درامد ماهی شاید 20 تومن

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> یادش بخیر دبیرستانی بودیم چقد رو رشتمون جر میکشیدیم
> درسته مهندسا قانعن.اما زندگی ایران یعنی پول
> اینم در نظر بگیرین دکتر 7سال درس+۴سال تخصص+2سال طرح=ماهی 100میلیون تا 1میلیارد
> مهندسم(عمران بگیم ک توپ تره وضعش).4سال درس+2سال ارشد+4سال بگذره ک از پایه 3 بری 2+5سال بگذره از پایه 2بری 1=15 سال=درامد ماهی شاید 20 تومن


ولی خیلیا با این حرف تو موافق نیستن ...که عمران توپتر باشه وضعش!!

برو درباره رشته هایی مثل مهندسی پزشکی ، هوافضا و خلبانی و... تحقیق کن. مهندسی عمران که الان دیگه عددی نیست!

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ولی خیلیا با این حرف تو موافق نیستن ...که عمران توپتر باشه وضعش!!
> 
> برو درباره رشته هایی مثل مهندسی پزشکی ، هوافضا و خلبانی و... تحقیق کن. مهندسی عمران که الان دیگه عددی نیست!


هوافضا :Yahoo (23): 
مهندسی پزشکی :Yahoo (23): 
دقیقا بدترینشو گفتی تو ایران!
برین نظرات مهندسارو تو سایتا و انجمنای مهندسی بخونین.بخدا من سر خود چیزی نمیگم.

----------


## parnia-sh

> یادش بخیر دبیرستانی بودیم چقد رو رشتمون جر میکشیدیم
> درسته مهندسا قانعن.اما زندگی ایران یعنی پول
> اینم در نظر بگیرین دکتر 7سال درس+۴سال تخصص+2سال طرح=ماهی 100میلیون تا 1میلیارد
> مهندسم(عمران بگیم ک توپ تره وضعش).4سال درس+2سال ارشد+4سال بگذره ک از پایه 3 بری 2+5سال بگذره از پایه 2بری 1=15 سال=درامد ماهی شاید 20 تومن


ابجی کجا کجا؟ صبرکن..دیگه اینقد روبایی نگین
با این حرف که مهندسی پول نداره موافق نیستم..میدونی کیا اینو میگن..اونی که رتبش20000000000=شده معلوم نیس توکدوم دانشگاه  رفتهه...که مطمعنن اونم همینجوری پاس کرده..هیچبم حالیش نیس./
بعدشم به نظرت همه ی تجربیا پزشک میشن؟/ نه بابا :Yahoo (23): ...
له نظرم پول دراوردن استعداد میخاد که هرکسی نداره....
اقوام ما مهندس راه سازی..میلیاردی پول داره... :Yahoo (16):

----------


## 5konkur95

> هوافضا
> مهندسی پزشکی
> دقیقا بدترینشو گفتی تو ایران!
> برین نظرات مهندسارو تو سایتا و انجمنای مهندسی بخونین.بخدا من سر خود چیزی نمیگم.


چیزی که از نوشته هات فهمیدم اینه که فکر میکنی هر کی پزشک بشه خداست .نه عزیز من باید قبول کنی که این دهه ای توش هستیم دوران اوج پزشکیه 
تا شما بخوای خودتو هلاک کنی واسه پزشک شدن اونوقت ما میایم برات دست تکون میدیم میگیم آفرین حالا برو سر کوچه داد بزن مریض دو نفر 
عقل را باید شست جور دیگر باید اندیشید

----------


## AmirAria

مهندس ها در دوران احمدی نژاد از لحاظ کار دولتی اوضاعشون بهتر بود 
ولی الان دیگه پروژه های عمرانی دولت و کارخونه ها تعطیل شده مهندسا کمتر درآمد دارن .
ولی تو شرکت های خصوصی مهندس خوب واقعا درآمد داره

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> چیزی که از نوشته هات فهمیدم اینه که فکر میکنی هر کی پزشک بشه خداست .نه عزیز من باید قبول کنی که این دهه ای توش هستیم دوران اوج پزشکیه 
> تا شما بخوای خودتو هلاک کنی واسه پزشک شدن اونوقت ما میایم برات دست تکون میدیم میگیم آفرین حالا برو سر کوچه داد بزن مریض دو نفر 
> عقل را باید شست جور دیگر باید اندیشید


حرفات بیشتر خنده داره
هیچ پزشکی همچین نیست و نخواهد بود.مطبم نزنه دولت حقوقشون میده
شما برو مهندسی امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## parnia-sh

> چیزی که از نوشته هات فهمیدم اینه که فکر میکنی هر کی پزشک بشه خداست .نه عزیز من باید قبول کنی که این دهه ای توش هستیم دوران اوج پزشکیه 
> تا شما بخوای خودتو هلاک کنی واسه پزشک شدن اونوقت ما میایم برات دست تکون میدیم میگیم آفرین حالا برو سر کوچه داد بزن مریض دو نفر 
> عقل را باید شست جور دیگر باید اندیشید


ایول
چن ساله دیگه وضع میچرخه..اون موقع مهندسی میشی ارزوی خیلیا...

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

متاسفانه بچه های ریاضی نمیخوان بفهمن توی ایران پزشک سالاریه.حالا شما میخوای انشتین باش ولی هیچ جای پیشرفتی تو ایران نداری.حالا هی لج کنین ریاضی خوبه.چند سال دیگه همه چیو می فهمین
هییچکسم هییچ اجباری نکرده تجربی بدین.
میتونین مهندس باشین و موفق باشین

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ایول
> چن ساله دیگه وضع میچرخه..اون موقع مهندسی میشی ارزوی خیلیا...


 :Yahoo (23): 
اگه پزشکی دانشگاه ملی و بین الملل و آزادمیگیره با مذیرش *محدود* میگیره.خیلی دکترا مهاجرت میکنن خیلیا میمیرن
ریاضی پیام نور.آزاد.علمی کاربردی.ملی.سما.بین الملل.همه پذیرش دارن ب طور *نامحدود*!!!
هیچوقت اوضاع نمیچرخه

----------


## 5konkur95

به گزارش ایران، شاید پزشکی یکی از رشته‌هایی است که به آرزوی بیشتر جوانان  در حال تحصیل تبدیل شده است. داشتن خانه آنچنانی و ماشین مدل بالای خارجی و  سفرهای خارج از کشور آینده‌ای است که اغلب جوانان با رسیدن به آرزوی پزشکی  آن را دست یافتنی می‌بینند. غافل از اینکه حرف و حدیث‌هایی که درباره  وضعیت معیشت این قشر زده می‌شود کمی دور از این است. در حال حاضر بین 8 تا  12 هزار پزشک جوان کشور بیکار هستند یا به خاطر نبود شغلی در این زمینه  مجبور شده‌اند به فعالیت‌های دیگری رو بیاورند.

هر چند هستند پزشکان  انگشت شماری که توانسته‌اند گوی سبقت را از دیگر همکارانشان بربایند و  دریافتی روزانه‌شان برابری کند با حقوق چند ماه یک پزشک عمومی که در  بیمارستانی دولتی مشغول خدمت است.
*
 پزشکانی با حقوق پایه ماهانه 600هزار تومان*

امنیت  شغلی پایدار، بهبود وضع معیشت، ارائه تسهیلات به پزشکان بخصوص پزشکان  مناطق محروم، افزایش حقوق پایه‌ای، معافیت‌های مالیاتی و ارائه وام‌های کم  بهره به پزشکان تازه کار برای ساخت مطب بخشی از مطالباتی است که پزشکان از  دولت و مجلس دارند.

به گفته دکتر علیرضا زالی رئیس کل سازمان نظام  پزشکی موضوع امنیت شغلی پایدار پزشکان به عنوان یکی از دلمشغولی‌های این  روزهای جامعه پزشکی مطرح است به طوری که این معضل از بین جامعه جوان پزشکی  به سایر گروه‌ها نیز سرایت کرده است.

زالی در خصوص برخی واقعیات  جامعه پزشکی به ایران می‌گوید: برخی گمانه‌زنی‌های میدانی نشان داده است در  سال‌های اخیر عددی بالغ بر 12 هزار نفر از جامعه پزشکی کشور  به دلیل مشکلات فراوان وضعیت مناسبی ندارند.  همچنین طبق این آمار بین 8 تا 12 هزار پزشک طبق آمار کشوری در حال حاضر  بیکار هستند.

وی موضوع کم اشتغالی پزشکان را به عنوان یکی از معضلات  نظام سلامت مطرح کرده و می‌افزاید: منظور از کم اشتغالی این است که میزانی  که یک پزشک در طول هفته از ظرفیت علمی، خدماتی، پزشکی و حرفه‌ای او  استفاده می‌شود به مراتب کمتر از میزان مطلوب است. به دلیل اینکه فرصت‌های  شغلی درخور در اختیار جامعه پزشکی بویژه پزشکان جوان قرار نمی‌گیرد. این  موضوع بی‌تردید به نظام سلامت به مرور لطمه وارد می‌کند.

به اعتقاد  رئیس کل سازمان نظام پزشکی، پرداخت‌های کمی که در سال‌های اخیر به پزشکان  صورت گرفته است، بخصوص پزشکانی که اصطلاحاً نسخه نویس صرف هستند، این گروه‌ها را در معرض  آسیب قرار داده است. به طوری که پایه پرداخت بسیاری از پزشکان چیزی  بین 600 هزار الی 800 هزار تومان در نوسان بوده است، که بی‌تردید این اعداد  و ارقام به دور از کرامت جامعه پزشکی است.

وی با بیان اینکه پزشک  جوان کشور با وضع موجود نیاز دارد، 5 تا 10 سال از عمرش را برای رساندن  گردش اقتصادی مطب خود به وضعیت استاندارد، صرف کند، اذعان می‌دارد:  معافیت‌های مالیاتی، ایجاد ساز و کارهای تسهیلاتی برای استفاده از وام‌های  بانکی با سود پایین، و موضوع پزشکان جوانی که در شروع کارشان نیازمند  راه‌اندازی مطب یا واحد ارائه خدمات هستند بویژه در مناطق محروم می‌تواند  برای بهبود وضع موجود مفید باشد.
*
 وضع معیشت جراحان هم خوب نیست*

زالی  در واکنش به خوب بودن وضع پزشکان جراح می‌افزاید: واقعاً اینطور که شایع  می‌شود نیست. در بررسی که سازمان نظام پزشکی به عمل آورده در مورد گروه  جراحان مسأله بسیار چالش برانگیز و جدی است و این‌طور  نیست که وضعیت همه گروه‌های جراحی کشور خوب باشد. الان تقریباً مسأله  مشکلات معیشتی عملاً از گروه پزشکان جوان شروع شده و به سایر گروه‌ها سرایت  کرده است. در نظام پزشکی روزانه شاهد پزشکانی هستیم که سال‌ها موی خود را  در مسیر خدمت به مردم سفید کرده‌اند، اما از قضا دچار مشکلات جدی معیشتی  هستند.

وی می‌افزاید: موضوع معیشتی در برخی رشته‌های جراحی باعث شده  است دانشجویان تمایلی به ادامه تحصیل در این رشته‌ها نداشته باشند، براین  اساس ادامه این روند به نفع مردم و نظام سلامت کشور نیست.
*

حالا باز برین پزشک شین
15 سال بعد میبینمتون

*

----------


## ata.beheshti

دوستان گلم هر نظری محترمه اما بیاید خودمونو گول نزنیم و به خودمون دروغ نگیم

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> هوافضا
> مهندسی پزشکی
> دقیقا بدترینشو گفتی تو ایران!
> برین نظرات مهندسارو تو سایتا و انجمنای مهندسی بخونین.بخدا من سر خود چیزی نمیگم.


تا  10 سال پیش همه میگفتن ریاضی!! چون اون موقع مهندسا درآمدای زیادی داشتن. اما وقتی الان اشباع شده درامدشون کم شده.
الان همه میگن تجربی !!چون الان پزشکا درامد زیادی دارن. اما وقتی اشباع بشه (که داره میشه)... 
بنظر تو 15 سال دیگه که تو فارغ التحصیل شدی پزشکی اشباع نمیشه؟؟ توی هر خیابون  سر هرکوچه ای دو تا مطب نمیبینی؟؟!!

----------


## parnia-sh

> 


اجی..20 سال دیگه مببینمت...حالا بخند..
با این که خودم تجربیم..ولی..

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> تا  10 سال پیش همه میگفتن ریاضی!! چون اون موقع مهندسا درآمدای زیادی داشتن. اما وقتی الان اشباع شده درامدشون کم شده.
> الان همه میگن تجربی !!چون الان پزشکا درامد زیادی دارن. اما وقتی اشباع بشه (که داره میشه)... 
> بنظر تو 15 سال دیگه که تو فارغ التحصیل شدی پزشکی اشباع نمیشه؟؟ توی هر خیابون  سر هرکوچه ای دو تا مطب نمیبینی؟؟!!


نه اشبا نمیشه چون هر سال پذیرش 6تا 8هزاره و توی تخصص گرایش های خیلی زیاده و شهر ها خیلی زیاد
شما تا یه بیمارستان برو تو صف باید وایسی
اما مهندس هرکی بره یه کپی شناسنامه کارت ملی +شهریه بده حله.تو هر شهرستانیم دانشگاه داره رنگاوارنگ

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> اجی..20 سال دیگه مببینمت...حالا بخند..
> با این که خودم تجربیم..ولی..


تجربی بالاترین رقم شرکت کنکور سرسری رو داره.چرا؟ چون مردم میفهمن کحا بهتره.بیشتر اکناییم ک شرکت میکنن فارغ تحصیلای مهندسین
اما از این همه جمعیت تنها تا رتبه های زیر 1000پزشکی میارن.میفهمین؟

----------


## 5konkur95

> تجربی بالاترین رقم شرکت کنکور سرسری رو داره.چرا؟ چون مردم میفهمن کحا بهتره.بیشتر اکناییم ک شرکت میکنن فارغ تحصیلای مهندسین
> اما از این همه جمعیت تنها تا رتبه های زیر 1000پزشکی میارن.میفهمین؟


نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

بعد از حمله ی پرستارا ب پزشکان و حمله ی سریال در حاشیه ب حقوق پزشکان.از این حرفا ک پزشک بیکاره میزنن.اما حقوقارو برو ببین.برو از بیمارستانا بپرس
در هر حال شما همون ریاضیو بده بخدا ما خوشحالم میشیم.
بعدشم بچه ها یه جوری گارد میگیرن انگار تقصیر منه
من فقط از جنبه مقایسه میگم

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ


برو مهندس شو چند سال دیگه میبینیمت

----------


## ata.beheshti

تا وقتی که آدم روی کره زمین هست برای یه پزشک هم کار هست عزیز من
مشکل ما اینه که داریم روشن فکرانه حرف میزنم این وسط دو سه تا تیکه هم به رشته های مقابلمون میندازیم مثلا یه تجربی به یه ریاضی متلک میندازه تو صحبتاش و بالعکس...
بذارید یجور دیگه بگم...شوهر دختر عمه بنده حدود 35 سال داره فک کنم و دانشجوی سال 3 پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد بندرعباس هست...رشتش عمران بود و توی دانشگاه تبریز خونده فکک کنم....ازش پرسیدم چرا برگشتی کنکور دادی؟گفت ببین نه این که کار نیست و فلان....بخاطر زیاد بودن مهندسین رشته های خوبی ریاضی مثل برق...مکانیک...عمران و.... +پارتی بازی هایی که توی همه سطوح وجو داره برای یه کسی که میخاد از 0 شروع کنه و به درجه بالایی تو بازارکار برسه موانع خیلی بزرگی وجود داره و تا بخای زندگیتو را بندازی با مشکلات اقتصادی زیادی تو کارت و شغلت مواجه میشی....بخاطر همین خیلیاشون ول میکنن و از این رشته دست میکشن....تا همین چند سال پیش رشته ریاضی طرفدارش بیشتر از تجربی بود چون که وضع اقتصادی مملکتمون جوری بود که مهندسی که فارغالتحصیل میشد براش بازارکار تازه و نویی وجود داشت
بنظرم بجای متلک انداختن بهم دیگه سعی کنیم درست ومنطقی رفتار کنیم...
شما که رفتی ریاضی خوندی حتما علاقه داشتی اونیکی رفته تجربی حتما علاقه داشته و انسانی خونده ینی علاقه داشته و....
یه نکته دیگه هم خدمت دوستان رشته ای دیگه عرض کنم که بعضی دوستان عزیزم میگن که پزشکی اشباع میشه و شایدم شده.....این حرف درست نیست چون بازار کار رشته پزشکی و رشته های پیرا پزشکی جامعه و مردم هست و این نتیجه گیریتون با عقل جور در نمیاد ....با اینکه تعداد پزشک عمومی در کشور زیاده ولی تعداد متخصص و فوق تخصص به شدت کمه و جامعه بهشون نیاز داره
در اخر کلامم از بچه های رشته ریاضی خواهش میکنم به رشته ای که میخونن پایبند باشن چون شماها هستین که اقتصاد و ساخت و ساز و تولید رو رونق میدید
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان عزیزم در تمامی رشته ها

----------


## parnia-sh

> تجربی بالاترین رقم شرکت کنکور سرسری رو داره.چرا؟ چون مردم میفهمن کحا بهتره.بیشتر اکناییم ک شرکت میکنن فارغ تحصیلای مهندسین
> اما از این همه جمعیت تنها تا رتبه های زیر 1000پزشکی میارن.میفهمین؟


بببین هر کشوری به یه سازنده بیشتراز خدمت رسان احتیاج داره......تو میگی 1000 نفر پزشمی ..منم میگم 1000 نفر مهندسی...درواقع بخاییم واقع بین باشیم بازم تومهندسی همون1000 نفراول موفقن
اما همیشه یادت باشه دنیا رو مهندسا میسازن....

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> نه اشبا نمیشه چون هر سال پذیرش 6تا 8هزاره و توی تخصص گرایش های خیلی زیاده و شهر ها خیلی زیاد
> شما تا یه بیمارستان برو تو صف باید وایسی
> اما مهندس هرکی بره یه کپی شناسنامه کارت ملی +شهریه بده حله.تو هر شهرستانیم دانشگاه داره رنگاوارنگ


چندین بار ذکر شد که ما با اون پیام نوریا و آزادیا کاری نداریم...چون اونا رو نه جایی کار بهشوت میدن  نه آدم حساب میکنن (دور از جون) .

اینا کسایی نیستن که بخوان بازار کار مهندسا رو خراب کنن... دلیل درامد کم مهندسا نبود صنعته که بنظر من اونم برای سال های آینده حل میشه.. چون دولت 100 تا طرح ریخته واسه صنعت آینده ایران.
دیگه بشتر ازین کشش نمیدم...امیدوارم همه موفق باشن و هر کسی نتیجه تلاششو بگیره :Y (518):

----------


## 5konkur95

> برو مهندس شو چند سال دیگه میبینیمت


فکر کنم شما با مهندسا مشکل خیلی بدی داری من الان سه تا تاپیک باز کردم همش شما بودی میگفتی مهندسی هیچی  هر چی هم دلیل آوردن قانع نشدی 

نمیدونم شاید شما درست میگی ولی به کار گیری از منطق خیلی خوبه  آینده رو واقعا ببین فکر نکن مردم چی میگن فکر کن عقل چی میگه حالا هر طور خودت میدونی ما ک رفتیم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بببین هر کشوری به یه سازنده بیشتراز خدمت رسان احتیاج داره......تو میگی 1000 نفر پزشمی ..منم میگم 1000 نفر مهندسی...درواقع بخاییم واقع بین باشیم بازم تومهندسی همون1000 نفراول موفقن
> اما همیشه یادت باشه دنیا رو مهندسا میسازن....


به شرطی که سازنده ای باشه نه فقط یک اسم مهندس....
ما چنتا شرکت دانش بنیان بزرگ داریم در زمینه مهندسی؟؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

آقا منم دیگع بحثو ادامه نمیدم همینجا تمومش میکنم.در جواب این دوست عزیزم ک میگه کاری ب آزادیا و...نداره همینا با پارتی جای خیلیارو پر میکنن.
وسلام

----------


## ata.beheshti

> فکر کنم شما با مهندسا مشکل خیلی بدی داری من الان سه تا تاپیک باز کردم همش شما بودی میگفتی مهندسی هیچی  هر چی هم دلیل آوردن قانع نشدی 
> 
> نمیدونم شاید شما درست میگی ولی به کار گیری از منطق خیلی خوبه  آینده رو واقعا ببین فکر نکن مردم چی میگن فکر کن عقل چی میگه حالا هر طور خودت میدونی ما ک رفتیم


آینده چیه؟چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد؟

----------


## reza77

به نظر من که اگر کسی مهندسیشو تو دانشگاه های خوب  دولتی بخونه حتما کار گیرش میاد  اون هایی که شما می بینی از بازار کار می نالند اکثرا فارغ التحصیل های دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور و .... هستند یا اینکه عرضه ندارند چون عرضه و زرنگی برای پیدا کردن کار  مهمه .

----------


## ata.beheshti

> به نظر من که اگر کسی مهندسیشو تو دانشگاه های خوب  دولتی بخونه حتما کار گیرش میاد  اون هایی که شما می بینی از بازار کار می نالند اکثرا فارغ التحصیل های دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نور و .... هستند یا اینکه عرضه ندارند چون عرضه و زرنگی برای پیدا کردن کار  مهمه .


قربون آدم چیزفهم.....

----------


## After4Ever

خانوم afsoon به نظرم بحث رو ادامه نده چون فقط وقت خودت رو تلف می کنی

دوستانی هم که می گن پزشکی بیکاری داره اگر یک پزشک بیکار پیدا کنند خودم رسما از دانشگاه تهران انصراف می دم

----------


## After4Ever

دانشجوی دکتری برق شریف این مملکت داره برا دندون می خونه این رو به چشمای خودم دیدم

*اصلا یک سوال ساده می پرسم 
فرار مغز ها چند درصدشون شامل پزشکا میشه؟؟
چرا بیشتر فرار از ایران توسط افرادیه که مدارک علوم پایه و مهندسی دارن؟؟
جوابش سادس پزشکا دارن پول پارو می کنن*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خانوم afsoon به نظرم بحث رو ادامه نده چون فقط وقت خودت رو تلف می کنی
> 
> دوستانی هم که می گن پزشکی بیکاری داره اگر یک پزشک بیکار پیدا کنند خودم رسما از دانشگاه تهران انصراف می دم


بیشتر شبیه جوک بود اونحرف....پزشک بیکار فک کنم توی قیامت داشته باشیم :Yahoo (21): ....ملت میدونن چی خوبه چی بد اما بعضیا از عمد و جهل و تعصب بیجا دارن نظر میدن در حالیکه با این حرفا از هیشکی دردی دوا نمیشه...مشکل اصلیه بعضی دوستان رشته های دیگه اینه که هم رشته ای های خودشون هجوم میارن سمت تجربی و کنکورش.....یکی نیست بگه برادر من خواهر من تو برو سراغ علاقت و کارتو درست انجام بده و بقول خودت سازندگی کن نه این که بیا توی تاپیک دو سه تا متلک بنداز و بعد برو 5 سال دیگه تاپیک بزن فارغ التخصیلای عاشق پزشکی برای کنکور سال فلان :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> دانشجوی دکتری برق شریف این مملکت داره برا دندون می خونه این رو به چشمای خودم دیدم
> 
> *اصلا یک سوال ساده می پرسم 
> فرار مغز ها چند درصدشون شامل پزشکا میشه؟؟
> چرا بیشتر فرار از ایران توسط افرادیه که مدارک علوم پایه و مهندسی دارن؟؟
> جوابش سادس پزشکا دارن پول پارو می کنن*


چی میگی برادر قراره 100سال دیگه صنعت سازندگی ایجاد شه مهندسی خیلی خوبه ک :Yahoo (4): 
پزشکام خیلی بدبختن دارن از شدت فقر و بیکاری وگرسنگی پول میخورن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## parnia-sh

مگه ما چی میگبم؟/ماهم میگیم زباصی کسی موفقه که واقعا سازنده باشه نه خراب کن
نترسین پزشکا مهندسا کاریتون ندارن...
میگین پزشکی جون نحات نیده
ولی من میگم اگه به مهندس اشتباه کنه جون چندین نفر گرفته میشه

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Afsoon_chashman


یادش بخیر دبیرستانی بودیم چقد رو رشتمون جر میکشیدیم
درسته مهندسا قانعن.اما زندگی ایران یعنی پول
اینم در نظر بگیرین دکتر 7سال درس+۴سال تخصص+2سال طرح=ماهی 100میلیون تا 1میلیارد
مهندسم(عمران بگیم ک توپ تره وضعش).4سال درس+2سال ارشد+4سال بگذره ک از پایه 3 بری 2+5سال بگذره از پایه 2بری 1=15 سال=درامد ماهی شاید 20 تومن


ماهانه 100 میلیون؟ خواب دیدی خیر باشه  البته چنین در امدهایی هست اما نه برای یه تازه فارغ التحصیل اونم دهه 90  برای  یه ادم باتجربه که اسمش تو توپ صدا کرده*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> مگه ما چی میگبم؟/ماهم میگیم زباصی کسی موفقه که واقعا سازنده باشه نه خراب کن
> نترسین پزشکا مهندسا کاریتون ندارن...
> میگین پزشکی جون نحات نیده
> ولی من میگم اگه به مهندس اشتباه کنه جون چندین نفر گرفته میشه


خوب پس انشالا برو یه مهندس خوب بشو و کارتو به نحو احسن انجام بده .....هرکسی وظیفشو درست انجام بده کشور پیشرفت میکنه
دوما:مهندسا خوب کارمون دارن که کنکور تجربی شده 500هزار نفر.....توی دوست آشنا کم نداشتیم ما....بقیرو نمیدونم
موفق باششی ابجی

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *
> 
> ماهانه 100 میلیون؟ خواب دیدی خیر باشه  البته چنین در امدهایی هست اما نه برای یه تازه فارغ التحصیل اونم دهه 90  برای  یه ادم باتجربه که اسمش تو توپ صدا کرده*


اره یکم اغراق کردن ایشون......این درامدا برای فوق تخصصایی هست که شاید 20 ...25 سال زحمت کشیدن تا اسمشون افتاده سر زبونا

----------


## parnia-sh

> دانشجوی دکتری برق شریف این مملکت داره برا دندون می خونه این رو به چشمای خودم دیدم
> 
> *اصلا یک سوال ساده می پرسم 
> فرار مغز ها چند درصدشون شامل پزشکا میشه؟؟
> چرا بیشتر فرار از ایران توسط افرادیه که مدارک علوم پایه و مهندسی دارن؟؟
> جوابش سادس پزشکا دارن پول پارو می کنن*


داداش
خودت میگی دبگه فرار مغزها
پس مغزافرار میکننن ... :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> اره یکم اغراق کردن ایشون......این درامدا برای فوق تخصصایی هست که شاید 20 ...25 سال زحمت کشیدن تا اسمشون افتاده سر زبونا


دارم میگم متخصص عزیز.
25 سال کجا بود
7 سال درس.2سال طرح ک اونم حقوق دارن 4سالم تخصص بعد برو کیف کن
ببیییین من دارم رو مدرک اینارو میگم
برو اصلا تو گوگل سرچ کن فیش پزشکا ک بیرون افتاده لو رفته.
یکم اخبارو دنبال کنین!!

----------


## After4Ever

> داداش
> خودت میگی دبگه فرار مغزها
> پس مغزافرار میکننن ...



بجای نیش خنده زدن و کلکل کردن فکر این باشید با دید باز مملکت رو از این بی عدالتی نجات بدید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دارم میگم متخصص عزیز.
> 25 سال کجا بود
> 7 سال درس.2سال طرح ک اونم حقوق دارن 4سالم تخصص بعد برو کیف کن
> ببیییین من دارم رو مدرک اینارو میگم
> برو اصلا تو گوگل سرچ کن فیش پزشکا ک بیرون افتاده لو رفته.
> یکم اخبارو دنبال کنین!!


ابجی من منظورم این بود پزشکای شاخص زمان میببره تا شاخص بشن ....تو شهر شما حتما شما اسم چنتا دکتر تو ذهنتون هست ...

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اصلا من چرا باید از تجربی دفاع کنم ک بقیه هم وسوسه شن بیان سمتش؟ :Yahoo (4): 
آقا اصلا نیاین تجربی از خودش بدتر هی خودشه بدبخت میشین بیاین
خودتونو بیچاره نکنین
باور کنین کشور داره صنعتی میشه نهندسی رو بورسه
پزشکا دارن بدبخت میشن بیکاری زیاد شده.کار کجاس استخدام کو.
نیاین نیاین
حتا بهش فکرم نکنین

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> ابجی من منظورم این بود پزشکای شاخص زمان میببره تا شاخص بشن ....تو شهر شما حتما شما اسم چنتا دکتر تو ذهنتون هست ...


آره اونی ک میگی شاخص شه حقوقش ب 500هم میرسه چون مطب اسم در کرده اما اینا دولت بهشون کارانه میده

----------


## ata.beheshti

> آره اونی ک میگی شاخص شه حقوقش ب 500هم میرسه چون مطب اسم در کرده اما اینا دولت بهشون کارانه میده


ابجی این بحثا بی فایدس باس خوده طرف ببینه مردم دارن چ زجری میکشن و برای دوزار یه قرون دارن چه زحمتایی میکشن.....همینطوری نیس که کنکور شده 500 تجربی 170 ریاضی و .....


همه مردم میدونن برای زندگی بهتر باید چه راهیو برن تا آیندشون تضمین بشه اما بضیا درن جهل میکنن....

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

در کل صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند

----------


## rezagmi

مشکل فقط اینه همه از بیرون به پزشکی نگاه میکنند نه از درونش
7سال بدون تابستون و زمستون فقط درس
2سال طرح که معلوم نیس کجا بفرستنت یکی از بچه های شمال رو ی ساله فرستادن عسلویه 
ماهی 2 تا 6 تومن حقوق بسته به محل خدمت :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> مشکل فقط اینه همه از بیرون به پزشکی نگاه میکنند نه از درونش
> 7سال بدون تابستون و زمستون فقط درس
> 2سال طرح که معلوم نیس کجا بفرستنت یکی از بچه های شمال رو ی ساله فرستادن عسلویه 
> ماهی 2 تا 6 تومن حقوق بسته به محل خدمت


کاش من جای تو بودم نه توی تبریز بلکه توی دورترین دانشگاه ازاد ایران اما پزشکی بخونم
+به ممد هاشم پور سلام برسون  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> مشکل فقط اینه همه از بیرون به پزشکی نگاه میکنند نه از درونش
> 7سال بدون تابستون و زمستون فقط درس
> 2سال طرح که معلوم نیس کجا بفرستنت یکی از بچه های شمال رو ی ساله فرستادن عسلویه 
> ماهی 2 تا 6 تومن حقوق بسته به محل خدمت


ب قولی یکی از بچه ها گف من حاضرم بفرستنم تو داعش درس بخونم:-))

----------


## ata.beheshti

> در کل صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند


بر منکرش لعنت

----------


## m.a_935267

من خودم فارغ التحصیل برق فردوسی بودم
برنامه نویسیم توووپ بود.  کارمم واقعا بلد بودم ولی واقعا دانشگاهی که خوندی هیچچچ ربطی نداره!
خیلی از بچه های برق ازاد میشناسم که واقعا کار بلدن. ولی توی دانشگاهای بزرگ به ادم کار یاد نمیدن و واقعا صنعتی تدریس نمیشه

من که تو مهندسی به جایی نرسیدم و اومدم دندانپزشکی الانم سال اولم تموم شد.
خداشاهده تو این یکسال هرجا میرم تدریس کنکور و مشاوره روی هوا میزننم
چون هم مهندسیم هم دارم دندانپزشکی میخونم
تا سال اخر تحصیل توی زمینه کنکور کار میکنم درامد دارم. بعدشم میرم طرح و تخصص ازونجا حقوق دارم
درکل هرکی خواست بره مهندسی ازاده! ما که رفتیم چیزی توش نبود..

----------


## After4Ever

> مشکل فقط اینه همه از بیرون به پزشکی نگاه میکنند نه از درونش
> 7سال بدون تابستون و زمستون فقط درس
> 2سال طرح که معلوم نیس کجا بفرستنت یکی از بچه های شمال رو ی ساله فرستادن عسلویه 
> ماهی 2 تا 6 تومن حقوق بسته به محل خدمت



روضه ی دو طفلان مسلم می خونی :Yahoo (111):  
محض اطلاعاتتون بگم  مهندسا کمتر از شما ها درس نمی خونن بعد 6 سال درس و استرس آخرش هفته ای یکبار هم باید مسلسل دستشون بگیرن مثل این مزدورا وایسن دم پادگامن حقوقشونم 70 تومنه

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Afsoon_chashman


تجربی بالاترین رقم شرکت کنکور سرسری رو داره.چرا؟ چون مردم میفهمن کحا بهتره.بیشتر اکناییم ک شرکت میکنن فارغ تحصیلای مهندسین
اما از این همه جمعیت تنها تا رتبه های زیر 1000پزشکی میارن.میفهمین؟


همه ی پستاتون رو خوندم نمیدونم با این حرفاچیو میخاین ثابت کنین به هر حال پزشکی شغل مقدسیه علاقه میخاد اما علاقه غیر عقلانی به پول نه
درضمن همه مثل شما به این درامد های نجومی فکر نمیکنن بلکه خیلی ها که دست بر قضا اغلب مهندس هستند به این فک میکنن چجوری کار کنن تا علاوه بر خودشون دست 4 تای دیگه روهم بگیرن و کار افرینی کنن لطفا کمی فکر کنید*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *
> 
> همه ی پستاتون رو خوندم نمیدونم با این حرفاچیو میخاین ثابت کنین به هر حال پزشکی شغل مقدسیه علاقه میخاد اما علاقه غیر عقلانی به پول نه
> درضمن همه مثل شما به این درامد های نجومی فکر نمیکنن بلکه خیلی ها که دست بر قضا اغلب مهندس هستند به این فک میکنن چجوری کار کنن تا علاوه بر خودشون دست 4 تای دیگه روهم بگیرن و کار افرینی کنن لطفا کمی فکر کنید*


عاره با چشای خودم دیدم دو تا لیسانس برق+یه لیسانس معماری و یکیشونم فوق لیسانس مدیریت دارن دنبال مشتری برای خرید جنسای کاشی توی مغازه کاشی فروشی میگردن....چشاتو باز کن عزیز من.....اگه دروغ بگم به همین ماه عزیز قسم خدا منو از روی کره رمین که هیچ از کل هستی ساقط کنه......

----------


## After4Ever

بجای اینکه فکر این باشید مشکل رو حل کنید چشماتون رو می بندید
آره وزارت بهداشتیا خیلی درس می خونن 
آره خیلی بیکارن 
آره مهندسی هم خوبه 
پزشکی بیشتر از مهندسی بیکار داره


جامعه ی گوسفندی لایق حکومت گرگان است :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بجای اینکه فکر این باشید مشکل رو حل کنید چشماتون رو می بندید
> آره وزارت بهداشتیا خیلی درس می خونن 
> آره خیلی بیکارن 
> آره مهندسی هم خوبه 
> پزشکی بیشتر از مهندسی بیکار داره
> 
> 
> جامعه ی گوسفندی لایق حکومت گرگان است


داداش  ی سوال دارم ازت شما دامپزشکی میخونی؟ازش راضی هسی؟دوس داشتی رشتتو با برق عوض کنی؟

----------


## pouria98

> *
> 
> همه ی پستاتون رو خوندم نمیدونم با این حرفاچیو میخاین ثابت کنین به هر حال پزشکی شغل مقدسیه علاقه میخاد اما علاقه غیر عقلانی به پول نه
> درضمن همه مثل شما به این درامد های نجومی فکر نمیکنن بلکه خیلی ها که دست بر قضا اغلب مهندس هستند به این فک میکنن چجوری کار کنن تا علاوه بر خودشون دست 4 تای دیگه روهم بگیرن و کار افرینی کنن لطفا کمی فکر کنید*


موفق هم میشن؟
اون عزیزان خودشون رو به یه جای راحتی برسونن کافیه ... نمیخواد دست 4 نفر دیگه رو هم بگیرن
من نمیدونم جدیدا بعضی ها از کارافرینی حرف میزنن ... انگار که الان ما خیلی مثلا وضعمون خوبه

----------


## After4Ever

> داداش  ی سوال دارم ازت شما دامپزشکی میخونی؟ازش راضی هسی؟دوس داشتی رشتتو با برق عوض کنی؟



سوالت رو پی وی می پرسیدی بهتر بود ولی خب 
من با توجه به شغل پدرم دامپزشکی رو انتخاب کردم پس با علاقه وارد دانشگاه تهران شدم باید بگم که رتبه ام هم پزشکی میرسید 
نه برق نه علاقه دارم نه پدرم من رو وارد بازارکار بکنه
بازار کار مهندسی هم خیلی اشباع شده به جرات می گم از دامپزشکی بازار کارش بدتره....

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata1001


عاره با چشای خودم دیدم دو تا لیسانس برق+یه لیسانس معماری و یکیشونم فوق لیسانس مدیریت دارن دنبال مشتری برای خرید جنسای کاشی توی مغازه کاشی فروشی میگردن....چشاتو باز کن عزیز من.....اگه دروغ بگم به همین ماه عزیز قسم خدا منو از روی کره رمین که هیچ از کل هستی ساقط کنه......


خدا نکنه از هستی ساقط شی برادر من اصلا لازم نیست قسم بخوری چون خودمم مهندس بیکار دیدم ولی خب اگه قرار باشه همه برن تجربی چون بدون کار یابی میرن سر کار، خب اون موقع که همه دکتر میشن از طرفی به تعداد همون مهندس بیکارها کلی مهندس کار دار هم داریم کارکردن واسه مهندسی زرنگی میخاد کلا پول دراوردن زرنگی میخاد خب خیلیا این زرنگیو ندارن درکل الان همه میگن مهندسی =بیکاری کل حرف من اینه که اگه باسواد باشی خلاق و زرنگ به راحتی کار گیرت میاد فرق پزشکی و مهندسی هم همینه پزشکی فقط سواد میخاد به خاطرهمین همه میگن کار پیدا کردن سخته چون شاید اون دو تا فاکتور دیگه رو ندارن ...*

----------


## After4Ever

جامعه ای زندگی میکنیم پزشکا دلیل در آمدشون رو زحمت زیادشون و سختی هاشون در دوران تحصیلشون می دونند فک می کنند کلا  آناتومی و فیزیو پاتولوژی میکروبیولوژی از دروس زهر ماریه مهندسی سخت تره پس حقشون کمترین حالت 5 تومن حقوقشون باشه :Yahoo (15): 
از اون طرفا مهندسا هم راحت 30 درصدشون به معنی واقعی بیکارن :Yahoo (76):  دلیل بیکاریشون رو زمین و زمان دانشگاه و اقتصاد و هزار تا چیزه دیگه می دونن ولی به این باور نمی خوان برسن که بخدا مملکت یک بیستم از ظرفیت مهندس می خواد

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouria98


موفق هم میشن؟
اون عزیزان خودشون رو به یه جای راحتی برسونن کافیه ... نمیخواد دست 4 نفر دیگه رو هم بگیرن
من نمیدونم جدیدا بعضی ها از کارافرینی حرف میزنن ... انگار که الان ما خیلی مثلا وضعمون خوبه


الان دقیقا فازت چیه؟ با کار افرین مشکل داری؟ با مهندس مشکل داری ؟ با نیت خیرمشکل داری ؟شما شور اونا رو نزن اونا موفق هستند شما تلاش کن موفق بشی انشاالله*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *
> 
> خدا نکنه از هستی ساقط شی برادر من اصلا لازم نیست قسم بخوری چون خودمم مهندس بیکار دیدم ولی خب اگه قرار باشه همه برن تجربی چون بدون کار یابی میرن سر کار، خب اون موقع که همه دکتر میشن از طرفی به تعداد همون مهندس بیکارها کلی مهندس کار دار هم داریم کارکردن واسه مهندسی زرنگی میخاد کلا پول دراوردن زرنگی میخاد خب خیلیا این زرنگیو ندارن درکل الان همه میگن مهندسی =بیکاری کل حرف من اینه که اگه باسواد باشی خلاق و زرنگ به راحتی کار گیرت میاد فرق پزشکی و مهندسی هم همینه پزشکی فقط سواد میخاد به خاطرهمین همه میگن کار پیدا کردن سخته چون شاید اون دو تا فاکتور دیگه رو ندارن ...*


 :Yahoo (4): ممنون
همه که پرشکی دندان اینارو نمیارن که بخش بسیار کوچکی از جمعیت تجربی هرساله اینارو میارن.....
حرف شمارو که میگی زرنگی مهمه رو بشدت قبول دارم
میدونی از چ حرفایی آزرده میشم؟اون دسته از دوستانی که میگن اشباع میشه نمیدونم بیکار میشین.....اخه باعقل جور در نمیاد 
در کل از منطقت خوشم اومد و امیدوارم بعضی از دوستان از روی منطق و دلیل حرف بزنن نه از روی خشم و خشونت

----------


## Chandler Bing

چون که برای رشته های مهندسی پیام نور و آزاد و غیر انتفاعی وجود داره خب فارغ‌التحصیل های مهندسی رقمشون خیلی بالاست (رتبه سوم فارغ التحصیل های مهندسی رو داریم تو جهان!!!) در نتیجه بیکاری بیداد میکنه
اما برای پزشکی که هر کسی نمیتونه ترمی ۷ میلیون بده به دانشگاه آزاد (تازه اگه قبول بشه)
اما برای مهندسی خیلی کمتر باید پول بدی حتی رشته های تاپ

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata1001


ممنون
همه که پرشکی دندان اینارو نمیارن که بخش بسیار کوچکی از جمعیت تجربی هرساله اینارو میارن.....
حرف شمارو که میگی زرنگی مهمه رو بشدت قبول دارم
میدونی از چ حرفایی آزرده میشم؟اون دسته از دوستانی که میگن اشباع میشه نمیدونم بیکار میشین.....اخه باعقل جور در نمیاد 
در کل از منطقت خوشم اومد و امیدوارم بعضی از دوستان از روی منطق و دلیل حرف بزنن نه از روی خشم و خشونت


شما لطف دارید متشکرم
باهاتون موافقم بعضیا جوری با تعصب حرف میزنن انگار مثلا مهندسی یا پزشکی مال باباشونه*

----------


## m.a_935267

> جامعه ای زندگی میکنیم پزشکا دلیل در آمدشون رو زحمت زیادشون و سختی هاشون در دوران تحصیلشون می دونند فک می کنند کلا  آناتومی و فیزیو پاتولوژی میکروبیولوژی از دروس زهر ماریه مهندسی سخت تره پس حقشون کمترین حالت 5 تومن حقوقشون باشه
> از اون طرفا مهندسا هم راحت 30 درصدشون به معنی واقعی بیکارن دلیل بیکاریشون رو زمین و زمان دانشگاه و اقتصاد و هزار تا چیزه دیگه می دونن ولی به این باور نمی خوان برسن که بخدا مملکت یک بیستم از ظرفیت مهندس می خواد


من که توی مهندسی بودم میفهمم چقدر درسای مهندسی گلابی بود!
درسای پزشکی وحشتناک سخته
تو فک کن هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی یه بیوشیمی میکنن تو پاچت یهویی باید بری کلی درس بخونی. هنوز تو باغ نیستیا ولی هی استادا میان کوییز میگیرن هی میزنن سرت که چجوری پزشکی قبول شدین!
یه جسد میذارن جلوت که هیچیش معلوم نیست میگن اسم بیست تا قسمتو بنویس حالا تا بیای ببینی کجای بدنه وقتت تموم میشه میگن برو ایستگاه بعدی...
این تازه علوم پایس! بعد علوم پایه به استاژری و انترنی برسی اونقدر حجم درسا وحشتناکه که به گریه میفتن تازه فقط درس نیست! کلی کشیک داری باید بری زیر دست بقیه که مث سرباز باهات رفتار میکنن!
پزشکی سختیش قابل مقایسه با مهندسی نیست
مهندسی یه شب امتحان نمونه سوال دانلود میکنی حل میکنی میشی 17 18!
خیلی نخونده باشی راحت 13 14 میگیری

حالا جالبه یه لیسانس پرستاری میاد میگه چرا حقوق من کمتر از پزشکه!
جالبه بدونین پرستاری کلا 3 سال درس دارن! سال اخر کاراموزیه! تازه الانم آقا شدن واسه خودشون کل وظایفو وزارت گذاشته روی دوش کمک پرستارا که از امسال قراره استخدام کنن...

----------


## minag

> یادش بخیر دبیرستانی بودیم چقد رو رشتمون جر میکشیدیم
> درسته مهندسا قانعن.اما زندگی ایران یعنی پول
> اینم در نظر بگیرین دکتر 7سال درس+۴سال تخصص+2سال طرح=ماهی 100میلیون تا 1میلیارد
> مهندسم(عمران بگیم ک توپ تره وضعش).4سال درس+2سال ارشد+4سال بگذره ک از پایه 3 بری 2+5سال بگذره از پایه 2بری 1=15 سال=درامد ماهی شاید 20 تومن


عزیزم تو اگه داری 20میلیون دستی قرض بده من :Yahoo (4): آخه یه جوری از 20 میلیون حرف میزنین انگار پوله یه آدامس شیک هم نمیشه!

----------


## After4Ever

> من که توی مهندسی بودم میفهمم چقدر درسای مهندسی گلابی بود!
> درسای پزشکی وحشتناک سخته
> تو فک کن هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی یه بیوشیمی میکنن تو پاچت یهویی باید بری کلی درس بخونی. هنوز تو باغ نیستیا ولی هی استادا میان کوییز میگیرن هی میزنن سرت که چجوری پزشکی قبول شدین!
> یه جسد میذارن جلوت که هیچیش معلوم نیست میگن اسم بیست تا قسمتو بنویس حالا تا بیای ببینی کجای بدنه وقتت تموم میشه میگن برو ایستگاه بعدی...
> این تازه علوم پایس! بعد علوم پایه به استاژری و انترنی برسی اونقدر حجم درسا وحشتناکه که به گریه میفتن تازه فقط درس نیست! کلی کشیک داری باید بری زیر دست بقیه که مث سرباز باهات رفتار میکنن!
> پزشکی سختیش قابل مقایسه با مهندسی نیست
> مهندسی یه شب امتحان نمونه سوال دانلود میکنی حل میکنی میشی 17 18!
> خیلی نخونده باشی راحت 13 14 میگیری
> 
> ...




به شخص هم دانشجوی پزشکی تهران و هم برق شریف اطرافم هست کسی که برق شریف میخونه اصلا وقت کمتری در مقابل پزشک نمی ذاره منم وضع دانشگاه آزاد رو نگفتم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## minag

> بیشتر شبیه جوک بود اونحرف....پزشک بیکار فک کنم توی قیامت داشته باشیم....ملت میدونن چی خوبه چی بد اما بعضیا از عمد و جهل و تعصب بیجا دارن نظر میدن در حالیکه با این حرفا از هیشکی دردی دوا نمیشه...مشکل اصلیه بعضی دوستان رشته های دیگه اینه که هم رشته ای های خودشون هجوم میارن سمت تجربی و کنکورش.....یکی نیست بگه برادر من خواهر من تو برو سراغ علاقت و کارتو درست انجام بده و بقول خودت سازندگی کن نه این که بیا توی تاپیک دو سه تا متلک بنداز و بعد برو 5 سال دیگه تاپیک بزن فارغ التخصیلای عاشق پزشکی برای کنکور سال فلان!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 بعضیا از عمد و جهل و تعصب بیجا دارن نظر میدن در حالیکه با این حرفا از هیشکی دردی دوا نمیشه.کاملا بهات موافقم.حقیقت تلخه ولی بچه های تجربی یچ وقت نمیخوان اینو قبول کنن

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> عاره با چشای خودم دیدم دو تا لیسانس برق+یه لیسانس معماری و یکیشونم فوق لیسانس مدیریت دارن دنبال مشتری برای خرید جنسای کاشی توی مغازه کاشی فروشی میگردن....چشاتو باز کن عزیز من.....اگه دروغ بگم به همین ماه عزیز قسم خدا منو از روی کره رمین که هیچ از کل هستی ساقط کنه......


شاید داری دختر عمه من وشوهرشو میگی :Yahoo (13): 
بخدا هردو صنایع هستن تو کاشی فروشی فروشندن

----------


## reza77

دوست عزیز  آوردن یک مثال نقض دلیل خوبی نمیشه که رشته های مهندسی بازار کار ندارن  اگر ایشون فارغ التحصیل برق شریف هستند که براب فارغ التحصیل های دانشگاه شریف پیشنهادات مختلف کاری از تمامی وزارتخانه ها و شرکت های خصوصی معتبر  با شرایط خوب داده میشه ولی احتمال زیاد اون فرد بدون علاقه به رشته برق اومده بوده با مدرک مهندسی از دانشگاه های خوب تهران و دولتی های معتبر دیگه هیچ وقت کسی بیکار نمیمونه البته تمام زندگی پول نیست و پول بخشی از اون هست هیچ وقت عشق و علاقه به چیزی رو نمی شه با پول مقایسه کرد


> دانشجوی دکتری برق شریف این مملکت داره برا دندون می خونه این رو به چشمای خودم دیدم
> 
> *اصلا یک سوال ساده می پرسم 
> فرار مغز ها چند درصدشون شامل پزشکا میشه؟؟
> چرا بیشتر فرار از ایران توسط افرادیه که مدارک علوم پایه و مهندسی دارن؟؟
> جوابش سادس پزشکا دارن پول پارو می کنن*

----------


## amirhossein.a

اول، تو اون تاپیک هم گفتم کسی که فارغ التحصیل مهندسی عمران شریفه اگه نخواد اپلای کنه حداقلش 20 ، 30 تومن در آمد داره ، حتی تو رشته ای مثل عمران نیازی به فوق هم نیست. این بحث ها که برای مهندسی کار نیست برای دانشجویان دانشگاه شریف صدق نمی کنه حالا هر رشته ای هم می خوان باشن.
دوم، شما که به 4 تومن راضی ای اصلا نیازی نیست بری دانشگاه فقط یه رتبه ی خوب کنکور می خوای و بس... یکی از بچه های همین عمران  که فقط یه ترم اومد و آخر ترم اول انصراف داد برگشت شهرستانشون ، دو تا تبلیغ چاپ کرد مشاوره تلفنی توسط رتبه ی دو رقمی کنکور ( رتبش 99 بود ) و زده تو این کار آخرین باری هم که اومد دانشگاه در آمدش ماهی سه تومن بود فقط از طریق مشاوره ی تلفنی (اگه تدریس هم می کرد وضعش خیلی خیلی هم بهتر می شد).
سوم، کسایی که از یه دانشگاهی در حد شریف برای پزشکی انصراف می دن به خاطر پولش نیست پچون هم پولش کمتره هم راهش طولانی تر، دلایل شخصی خودشون رو دارند تو ورودی های هم دوره ی من هم که حدود 700 نفر بودن (تو تمام رشته ها) فقط من و یکی از بچه های مکانیک داریم انصراف می دیم برای کنکور مجدد، پس کسی هم از مهندسی فرار نمی کنه.

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> اول، تو اون تاپیک هم گفتم کسی که فارغ التحصیل مهندسی عمران شریفه اگه نخواد اپلای کنه حداقلش 20 ، 30 تومن در آمد داره ، حتی تو رشته ای مثل عمران نیازی به فوق هم نیست. این بحث ها که برای مهندسی کار نیست برای دانشجویان دانشگاه شریف صدق نمی کنه حالا هر رشته ای هم می خوان باشن.
> دوم، شما که به 4 تومن راضی ای اصلا نیازی نیست بری دانشگاه فقط یه رتبه ی خوب کنکور می خوای و بس... یکی از بچه های همین عمران  که فقط یه ترم اومد و آخر ترم اول انصراف داد برگشت شهرستانشون ، دو تا تبلیغ چاپ کرد مشاوره تلفنی توسط رتبه ی دو رقمی کنکور ( رتبش 99 بود ) و زده تو این کار آخرین باری هم که اومد دانشگاه در آمدش ماهی سه تومن بود فقط از طریق مشاوره ی تلفنی (اگه تدریس هم می کرد وضعش خیلی خیلی هم بهتر می شد).
> سوم، کسایی که از یه دانشگاهی در حد شریف برای پزشکی انصراف می دن به خاطر پولش نیست پچون هم پولش کمتره هم راهش طولانی تر، دلایل شخصی خودشون رو دارند تو ورودی های هم دوره ی من هم که حدود 700 نفر بودن (تو تمام رشته ها) فقط من و یکی از بچه های مکانیک داریم انصراف می دیم برای کنکور مجدد، پس کسی هم از مهندسی فرار نمی کنه.


برو مصاحبه رستگار رحمانیو بخون

----------


## storm001

*پزشکانی با روزانه درآمد صد میلیون تومان!* 

تشکیل  چند جلسه پی‌درپی طی آخرین روزهای سال ۹۳ در سازمان نظام پزشکی و به دنبال  آن شورایعالی بیمه منجر به تصویب افزایش ۱۵درصدی تعرفه‌های پزشکی در سال  1394 شد تا باز هم همه چیز به نفع پزشکان باشد و به ضرر بیماران! 

طبق  بررسی های انجام شده در راستای مقایسه درآمد پزشکان با درآمد دیگر شغل ها  در سال 92 ملاحظه می شود که درآمد پزشکان کم که نبوده بلکه درآمد روزانه  اغلب آنها از درآمد ماهیانه سایر شغل ها بیشتر است!  

برای محاسبه میانگین حقوق مشاغل در سال 92، دو برابر حداقل حقوق را به عنوان میانگین حقوق در نظر گرفته ایم: 

کمترین  حقوق مربوط به «کارگران» و «پرستاران» می باشد. میانگین حقوق «کارگران» در  سال 92 یک میلیون تومان و «پرستاران» یک و نیم میلیون تومان است! 

پس از آن «مهندس ماهر» با میانگین حقوق 4 میلیون تومان و «اساتید دانشگاه» نیز با درآمد 4 میلیون تومان در ردیف بعدی قرار می گیرند. 

به  این ترتیب متوسط حقوق تمام وقت، مربوط به 176 ساعت کاری در بیمارستان  دولتی یا بخش عمومی «متخصص اورولوژی» ماهانه 26 میلیون تومان، «متخصص جراح  چشم» 30 میلیون تومان، «متخصص زنان و زایمان» 31 میلیون تومان،  «متخصص گوش  و حلق و بینی» 32 میلیون تومان، «جراح قلب» 38 میلیون تومان، «متخصص  ارتوپدی» 49 میلیون تومان و «جراح مغز و اعصاب» 65 میلیون تومان ماهانه  درآمد دارند! 

به وضوح مشاهده می شود «اساتید دانشگاه» و «مهندس ماهر» که همانند پزشکان تحصیل کرده اند، درآمد این چنینی ندارند. 

لازم  به ذکر است که این درآمد بخش دولتی است و در بخش خصوصی مبلغ حقوق پزشکان 5  برابر می شود!!! یعنی یک پزشک جراح مغز و اعصاب مبلغی حدود 300 میلیون  تومان در ماه درآمد دارد! البته یک پزشک خصوصی در بخش خصوصی با تعرفه های  قانونی! 

جالب است که بدانید ما 300 پزشک با درآمد یک میلیارد تومان  در ماه داریم که اغلب شان مالیات هم نمی دهند! و حدود 2هزار پزشک در  کشورمان که درآمدشان ماهیانه بالای 500 میلیون تومان است، وجود دارد! 

در  این میان پزشکانی هم هستند به صورت شاخص از آنها سوال شده است که روزی صد  میلیون تومن درآمد دارند که حالا ثانیه ای هم می توانیم درآمدشان را حساب  کنیم!!!

----------


## storm001

*پزشکان ایران ۵ برابر همکاران آلمانی خود درآمد دارند* 

علی  گرجی رئیس مرکز علوم اعصاب دانشگاه مونستر آلمان حلقه مفقوده پزشکی کشور  را اخلاق نامید و تأکید کرد که مشکل پزشکی ایران نه بیمارستان است و نه  تجهیزات پزشکی و گفت: درآمد یک جراح مغز و اعصاب در ایران ۵ برابر کشور  آلمان است. 

وی افزود: در ایران یک پزشک متخصص نسبت به پزشک آلمانی  پول خیلی زیادتری‌ می‌گیرد اما سرویسی که در مقایسه با آنها ارائه می‌کند  بسیار پایین‌تر است. 

رئیس مرکز علوم اعصاب دانشگاه مونستر آلمان  ادامه داد: درآمد یک متخصص مغز و اعصاب در ایران با احتساب درآمد در بخش  خصوصی، دولتی و زیرمیزی‌ها از همتای آلمانی به مراتب بیشتر است. 

وی  با بیان اینکه اگر تنها حقوق پزشکان از بخش دولتی را در نظر بگیریم درآمد  پزشکان ایرانی‌ به مراتب‌ کمتر از آلمانی‌ها است، گفت: متخصص جراح مغز و  اعصاب در ایران نسبت به همتای آلمانی خود پول کمتری از دانشگاه می‌گیرد.  اما نکته مهم این است که پزشک آلمانی تنها می‌تواند در یکی از ۲بخش دولتی  یا خصوصی فعالیت کند. اما در ایران این طور نیست! 

گرجی خاطر نشان  کرد: سرویسی که پزشکان ایرانی ارایه می‌کنند ۵ درصد سرویس پزشکان آلمانی  است و من واقعاً متاسفم که در سیستم پزشکی چند سال اخیر مواردی دیده شده که  جای تأسف دارد. 

وی با اشاره به وجود پزشکانی پاک دست در جامعه  پزشکی ایران گفت: البته همکارانی داریم که درست و با جان و دل کار می‌کنند  اما مسأله پول در جامعه پزشکی بسیار پررنگ شده است. 
رئیس مرکز علوم  اعصاب دانشگاه مونستر آلمان با اشاره به الگوی پزشکان قدیمی گفت: زمانی  الگوی ما دکتر «شیخ» نامی بود که در مشهد طبابت می‌کرد وی برای آنکه مستضعف  هم بتواند هزینه درمان را بپردازند یک پاتیل در مطب قرار داده بود تا  افراد سکه‌های خود را در آن بیندازند. 

وی ادامه داد: مردم مستضعف  سرهای شیشه نوشابه(تشتک) را جمع‌آوری می‌کردند و به جای پول در داخل این  پاتیل می‌انداختند و این پزشک آنها را جمع‌آوری می‌کرد و پس از استریل کردن  مجدداً جلوی در مطب به زمین می‌ریخت تا مستضعفان دیگر آنها را بردارند. 

گرجی  با اظهار تأسف از وضعیت کنونی جامعه پزشکی گفت: اکنون اگر از یک جوان  بپرسید که می‌خواهید چه رشته‌ای بخوانی می‌گوید جراحی و در چرایی آن نیز  تأکید می‌کند «چون پول در آن است». 

وی گفت: متأسفانه این افراد محققان را آدم حساب نمی‌کنند و می‌گویند که این افراد مغز ... خورده‌اند که محقق شده‌اند. 

رئیس  مرکز علوم اعصاب دانشگاه مونستر آلمان خاطر نشان کرد: مشکل پزشکی ما نه  بیمارستان است و نه تجهیزات چرا که تجهیزاتی که در بیمارستان‌های آلمان  موجود است با اندک تفاوتی در ایران نیز وجود دارد؛ مشکل این است که پزشکان  ما دل به کار نمی‌دهند با یکدیگر همکاری نمی‌کنند و وقت لازم را برای کار  نمی‌گذارند. 

به گفته‌ وی حلقه مفقوده‌ جامعه‌ پزشکی امروز اخلاق  است و تا زمانی‌ که این مساله درست نشود بهترین امکانات و بهترین اموال  پزشکی نیز برای کشور هیچ فاید‌ه‌ای در پی نخواهند داشت. 

گرجی در  پاسخ به این سوال که آیا سیستم باید فرد را ملزم به اخلاقمداری کند گفت:  خیر سیستم اجباری را نباید داشته باشد بلکه مسائلی که در سیستم به آنها  ارزش داده می‌شود خود به خود مهم می‌شوند و همه آن را رعایت می‌کنند. 

وی  با ذکر مثالی افزود: اگر در خانه یک پدر به درس و مدرسه اهمیت بدهد فرزند  وی پی علم می‌رود و اگر پدری به پول اهمیت دهد فرزند او به سراغ کاسبی  می‌رود. 

رئیس مرکز علوم اعصاب دانشگاه مونستر آلمان ادامه داد: در  سیستم پزشکی کنونی ما پول دارای اهمیت است به طوری که پزشک موفق را پزشکی  می‌دانند که درآمد بالاتری داشته باشد. 

وی در ادامه صحبت‌های خود  در مورد ضعف اخلاق پزشکی گفت: امروز حتی استاد نیز معنای خود را از دست  داده است موارد بسیاری دیدم که استاد راهنما پول پایان‌نامه را می‌گیرد اما  به دانشجو می‌گوید که پایان‌نامه مشکل خودت است و خودت باید آن را انجام  دهی. 

گرجی با طرح این سوال که آیا تا به حال در جامعه ما از پزشکی  به عنوان پزشک نمونه در اخلاق تقدیر شده است؟ گفت: ساعت کاری یک جراح مغز و  اعصاب در آلمان از ساعت ۷ صبح تا ۱۶ است و معمولاً این افراد یکی دو ساعت  نیز بیشتر کار می‌کنند بدون آن که اضافه حقوقی دریافت کنند. 

وی با  بیان اینکه در کشور آلمان تعداد ویزیت و تعداد عمل‌ها در درآمد ماهیانه  پزشکان نقشی ندارد گفت: آنها رابطه میان ویزیت، پول و بیمار را از بین  برده‌اند و در آنجا برخلاف ایران از کارانه خبری نیست. 

به گفته وی  در کشور آلمان برای یک پزشک فرقی نمی‌کند که روزی ۵۰ بیمار ویزیت کند و یا  روزی ۲ بیمار چرا که رابطه پولی این موضوع از بین رفته است. 

گرجی  خاطرنشان کرد: آلمان‌ها اخلاق را در جامعه خود نهادینه کرده اند اما مشابه  رفتار پزشکان آنها با بیمار را از سوی هیچ پزشک ایرانی نمی‌بینیم. 

رئیس  مرکز علوم اعصاب دانشگاه مونستر آلمان تأکید کرد: در آلمان پزشکان زیر ۲۰  دقیقه برای هر بیمار وقت نمی‌گذارند و اگر کمتر از این مدت با بیمار خود  صحبت کنند از نظر اخلاقی صحیح به شمار نمی‌رود. اما در ایران نمونه‌ای سراغ  ندارید که این مقدار زمان را برای یک بیمار خود بگذارد. 
وی خاطرنشان  کرد: به طور مثال درآمد ماهیانه یک جراح درجه یک مغز و اعصاب با تمام  درآمدهای بخش خصوصی، دولتی، زیرمیزی‌ها و ... ۴ یا ۵ برابر یک پزشک آلمانی  است.

----------


## pouria98

> اول، تو اون تاپیک هم گفتم کسی که فارغ التحصیل مهندسی عمران شریفه اگه نخواد اپلای کنه* حداقلش 20 ، 30 تومن در آمد داره* ، حتی تو رشته ای مثل عمران نیازی به فوق هم نیست. این بحث ها که برای مهندسی کار نیست برای دانشجویان دانشگاه شریف صدق نمی کنه حالا هر رشته ای هم می خوان باشن.
> دوم، شما که به 4 تومن راضی ای اصلا نیازی نیست بری دانشگاه فقط یه رتبه ی خوب کنکور می خوای و بس... یکی از بچه های همین عمران  که فقط یه ترم اومد و آخر ترم اول انصراف داد برگشت شهرستانشون ، دو تا تبلیغ چاپ کرد مشاوره تلفنی توسط رتبه ی دو رقمی کنکور ( رتبش 99 بود ) و زده تو این کار آخرین باری هم که اومد دانشگاه در آمدش ماهی سه تومن بود فقط از طریق مشاوره ی تلفنی (اگه تدریس هم می کرد وضعش خیلی خیلی هم بهتر می شد).
> سوم، کسایی که از یه دانشگاهی در حد شریف برای پزشکی انصراف می دن به خاطر پولش نیست پچون هم پولش کمتره هم راهش طولانی تر، دلایل شخصی خودشون رو دارند تو ورودی های هم دوره ی من هم که حدود 700 نفر بودن (تو تمام رشته ها) فقط من و یکی از بچه های مکانیک داریم انصراف می دیم برای کنکور مجدد، پس کسی هم از مهندسی فرار نمی کنه.


با احترام به رشته و دانشگاهی که میخونی .... خواب دیدی خیر باشه 
حداقل 20 تومن!

دوستان حالشون زیاد خوش نیس

----------


## stephanie

> با احترام به رشته و دانشگاهی که میخونی .... خواب دیدی خیر باشه 
> حداقل 20 تومن!
> 
> دوستان حالشون زیاد خوش نیس


والا ...

همينه كه ميگم كنتور نداره  هر كي مياد يه رفمي همينجوري ميگه.

اين شخصي كه فرضا 20 ميليون در امد  در ماه داره كه نميتونه كارمند و حقوق بگير  باشه .  حتي تو بهترين شركت خصوصي .... تنها حالت اينه كه خودش شريك در ساخت و ساز باشه 

يعني بايد در اين حالت شريك سر مايه باشه يعني كم كم بايد 300-400 ميليون سرمايه بزاره تا برجي 20 تومن سود دستشو بگيره .

خب هركسي يا هر سطح سوادي با داشتن اين مقدار  پول مي تونه اين درامد رو كسب كنه. چه كاريه ديگه بري دانشگاه شريف ...

----------


## Ultra

> یادش بخیر دبیرستانی بودیم چقد رو رشتمون جر میکشیدیم
> درسته مهندسا قانعن.اما زندگی ایران یعنی پول
> اینم در نظر بگیرین دکتر 7سال درس+۴سال تخصص+2سال طرح=ماهی 100میلیون تا 1میلیارد
> مهندسم(عمران بگیم ک توپ تره وضعش).4سال درس+2سال ارشد+4سال بگذره ک از پایه 3 بری 2+5سال بگذره از پایه 2بری 1=15 سال=درامد ماهی شاید 20 تومن


رویا پردازی زیبایی بود

----------


## Ultra

> خانوم afsoon به نظرم بحث رو ادامه نده چون فقط وقت خودت رو تلف می کنی
> 
> دوستانی هم که می گن پزشکی بیکاری داره اگر یک پزشک بیکار پیدا کنند خودم رسما از دانشگاه تهران انصراف می دم


آفرین
گل گفتی
بیا مشهد تا من نشونت بدم
ولی مردانه پای حرفت بمون

----------


## stephanie

> آفرین
> گل گفتی
> بیا مشهد تا من نشونت بدم
> ولی مردانه پای حرفت بمون


من كارتونو آسون مي كنم : دايي خود من. از عيد تا حالا بيكاره. مطب رو تعطيل كرده با همسر مكرمه داره دور دنيا مي گرده . الان بلژيكه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

> من كارتونو آسون مي كنم : دايي خود من. از عيد تا حالا بيكاره. مطب رو تعطيل كرده با همسر مكرمه داره دور دنيا مي گرده . الان بلژيكه


اگر قرار به مسخره کردن باشه
من از همتون سرترم
اینجا داریم بحث میکنیم
احترام خودتون رو داشته باشید

----------


## rezagmi

> روضه ی دو طفلان مسلم می خونی 
> محض اطلاعاتتون بگم  مهندسا کمتر از شما ها درس نمی خونن بعد 6 سال درس و استرس آخرش هفته ای یکبار هم باید مسلسل دستشون بگیرن مثل این مزدورا وایسن دم پادگامن حقوقشونم 70 تومنه


پزشکی هم خدمت نرفته باشی همینقدر حقوق میدن تو طرح :Yahoo (110): 
6 سال با تعطیلات
7سال بدون تعطیلات
2سال اخر هم که شیفت شب داره

----------


## stephanie

> اگر قرار به مسخره کردن باشه
> من از همتون سرترم
> اینجا داریم بحث میکنیم
> احترام خودتون رو داشته باشید


بده ثابت كردم پزشك بيكار هم هست . ؟؟

----------


## rezagmi

> ب قولی یکی از بچه ها گف من حاضرم بفرستنم تو داعش درس بخونم:-))


گرمه حالیش نیست
کسی واسه خاطر پول میخواد همون بهتره نیاد
تو بازار بیشتر درمیاره

----------


## rezagmi

> کاش من جای تو بودم نه توی تبریز بلکه توی دورترین دانشگاه ازاد ایران اما پزشکی بخونم
> +به ممد هاشم پور سلام برسون


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
باشه می رسونم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Ultra

> بده ثابت كردم پزشك بيكار هم هست . ؟؟


باشه 
خندیدیم
بسه

اسپم بیخود نده

----------


## rezagmi

الکی سر کار یا بیکاری بحث نکنید
تو تربیت مهندس سومین کشور دنیا هستیم تنها دلیل بیکاری مهندسا همین اشباع شدنش هست
پزشکی هم میتونه ی روز اشباع بشه اگر درست مدیریت نشه ولی در حال حاضر نیاز هست ،فکر نکنید پردیس و آزاد بازار رو اشباع میکنن نه،در واقع وزارت بهداشت تعداد نیاز رو برحسب منطقه آمایشی به سه قسم آزاد سراسری و پردیس تقسیم میکنه یعنی تو نیازش هر سه تا رو میبینه همین دانشگاه آزاد به نظرتون چندتا دانشجو داره؟؟؟ دانشکده ما ترم 1 تا ترم 14 جمع بزنی 270 نفر هستند نه بیشتر اون پزشک هایی هم که ظاهرا بیکار هستند خودشون علاقه ای به فعالیت ندارند و الا شاخص های ما برحسب نسبت بیمار به پزشک نسبت به کشورهای اروپایی وضع بدی داره 
این که حقوق کم یا زیاد میگیرن هم بسته به ویزیت هست.پزشک عمومی سراغ دارم تو شیفت شبش 60 70 نفر ویزیت میکنه از هر کدوم صرفا 10 هزار بگیره سر ماه کلی پول میشه.دقیقا مثل ی مغازه میمونه مغازه ای که بیشتر فروش داره سود بیشتری هم میکنه تو مهندسی هم همینه مهندس نقشه کشی که تعداد نقشه بیشتری در زمان برابر رسم بکنه درآمد بالاتری خواهد داشت
فرمول ساده 2 2تاست دیگه 
البته همین فشار کاری بالا هم خودش معضلی هست . گمان نکنید خود اون فرد راضی به این حجم از کار هست فقط پول رو نبینید آسودگی خیال ی چیز دیگه است شما دو شب امتحان نمیخوابی کل سیستمت به هم می ریزه حالا فرض کن دو شب ی بار شیفش شبی و نمی خوابی.طرف حاضره نصف اون پول رو بده ولی شبا شیفت نباشه
نمیونم تا چه حد براتون قابل درک هست ولی یک سری واقعیات در قبال یک سری موهومات قرار گرفته که تمییز راست از غلط رو دشوار میکنه
باید خودتون از نزدیک ببینید تا بفهمید

----------


## pouria98

> ببین پوریا جان
> باور کن قصد بدی ندارم
> بد برداشت نکن
> 
> خودت میگی همش مثال های کلیشه ای از اطرافیانمون میزنیم که موفق شدن
> میدونی چرا ؟
> خب معلومه
> اونها یه فرقی با بقیه داشتن
> فرق داشتن که باعث پیشرفت خودشون شدن
> ...


مصطفی جان یکسری کلیشه که همیشه تو رشته های ریاضی به خوردمون میدم همینه که شما میگی 
همش حرف از یه ایده نواوارنه و اینجور چیزاس ... با همین حرفا این همه ادم اومدن تو ریاضی الانم در به در دنبال یه کار با درامد 2 تومن هستن 



> 6 سال عمومی+حداقل یه 2 یا 3سال هم تخصصی+...یه چند ساالی هم باید کار کنی تا اسمت بین مردم جابیفته!!! جوونی مگه کلا چند ساله؟...اینجوری که شما باید کل جوونی رو بذاری پای درس خوندن  آخرشم معلوم نیس به هدفتون برسید یا نه.
> ولی بعضی رشته های مهندسی ( به قول دوستمون اگه واقعا مهندس باشی) کار هم برات هست. شما تا حالا کسی رو دیدی که فارغغ التحصیل شریف ،امیرکبیر و... باشه و بعدش بیکار باشه یا درامدش خیلی کم باشه؟؟! (شایدم دیده باشی ولی بدون یه همچین چیزی خیلی کم پیش میاد).
> مثلا من خودم یه برنامه نویس میشناسم که فارغ التحصیل امیرکبیره ...نه تنها توی شرکت کار میکنه بلکه بصورت ازاد از کافه بازار حداقل ماهی 5یا 6 تومن درآمد داره. بخاطر اینکه واقعا کار بلده!!


این درامد های مسخره 6 تومنی رو هم بندازید دور
کافه بازار هم یه دکونی بود که خیلی وقته دیگه کرکره هاش اومده پایین ... یه زمانی هر بچه که اندروید داشت داد میزد که کافه بازار رو گوشیمه
گذشت اون زمان مرد مومن

درضمن عمر موقعی تلف میشه که تو جوونی رشته درست و حسابی نخونده باشی و تو یکی از دانشگاه های ازاد یا پیام نور داشته باشی درس بخونی 
درسخوندن جوونی ادم رو تلف نمیکنه



> غیب گویی هم نیست
> دلیلشو میپرسیدی تا نظرمو بهت بگم
> در ضمن این نظر منه
> ممکنه هر کس یه نظری داشته باشه
> و من هم خدا نیستم
> فقط نظرمو گفتم
> 
> دقیقا هم افرادی موفق میشن که همون فرقی رو که گفتم داشته باشن
> همه جا استثنا وجود داره
> ...


نه نصادقانه میگم نفهمیدم منظورتو ... اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بده!
چه ربطی به پاک کردن صورت مسئله داشت؟



> همه حرف من یک چیزه
> 
> این درآمد خوبی که توی پزشکی هست و دربارش حرف میزنید چند نفر میتونن بهش برسن؟
> 
> چند نفر با رشته های مهندسی یا انسانی درآمد خوبی دارن؟
> 
> فرقی میبینید؟


ما هم نمیگیم همه میرسن ... هر کی بخونه میرسه
فرقش با ریاضی اینکه بازار کارش بهتره ... خیلی بهتر مخصوصا اگه تخصص خونده باشی
ریاضی کسی نمیگه بده میگیم بازار کار نداره

----------


## pouria98

> الکی سر کار یا بیکاری بحث نکنید
> تو تربیت مهندس سومین کشور دنیا هستیم تنها دلیل بیکاری مهندسا همین اشباع شدنش هست
> پزشکی هم میتونه ی روز اشباع بشه اگر درست مدیریت نشه ولی در حال حاضر نیاز هست ،فکر نکنید پردیس و آزاد بازار رو اشباع میکنن نه،در واقع وزارت بهداشت تعداد نیاز رو برحسب منطقه آمایشی به سه قسم آزاد سراسری و پردیس تقسیم میکنه یعنی تو نیازش هر سه تا رو میبینه همین دانشگاه آزاد به نظرتون چندتا دانشجو داره؟؟؟ دانشکده ما ترم 1 تا ترم 14 جمع بزنی 270 نفر هستند نه بیشتر اون پزشک هایی هم که ظاهرا بیکار هستند خودشون علاقه ای به فعالیت ندارند و الا شاخص های ما برحسب نسبت بیمار به پزشک نسبت به کشورهای اروپایی وضع بدی داره 
> این که حقوق کم یا زیاد میگیرن هم بسته به ویزیت هست.پزشک عمومی سراغ دارم تو شیفت شبش 60 70 نفر ویزیت میکنه از هر کدوم صرفا 10 هزار بگیره سر ماه کلی پول میشه.دقیقا مثل ی مغازه میمونه مغازه ای که بیشتر فروش داره سود بیشتری هم میکنه تو مهندسی هم همینه مهندس نقشه کشی که تعداد نقشه بیشتری در زمان برابر رسم بکنه درآمد بالاتری خواهد داشت
> فرمول ساده 2 2تاست دیگه 
> البته همین فشار کاری بالا هم خودش معضلی هست . گمان نکنید خود اون فرد راضی به این حجم از کار هست فقط پول رو نبینید آسودگی خیال ی چیز دیگه است شما دو شب امتحان نمیخوابی کل سیستمت به هم می ریزه حالا فرض کن دو شب ی بار شیفش شبی و نمی خوابی.طرف حاضره نصف اون پول رو بده ولی شبا شیفت نباشه
> نمیونم تا چه حد براتون قابل درک هست ولی یک سری واقعیات در قبال یک سری موهومات قرار گرفته که تمییز راست از غلط رو دشوار میکنه
> باید خودتون از نزدیک ببینید تا بفهمید


 شما خودتون رو زیاد درگیر این چیزا نکنید ... به همون مشاوره کنکور برای بچه های تجربی (امضاتون) بچسبید 
خدا رو چه دیدید شاید درامدتون از یه متخصص هم بیشتر شد! :Yahoo (27): 
ماشاالله تحلیل اقتصادی هم میکنید شکر خدا

----------


## After4Ever

> پزشکی هم خدمت نرفته باشی همینقدر حقوق میدن تو طرح
> 6 سال با تعطیلات
> 7سال بدون تعطیلات
> 2سال اخر هم که شیفت شب داره



وای این دو سال شیفت شبش دیگه رسما روضه ی ابلفضل بود :Yahoo (99):  البته اینا رو بگید تا وجدان خودتون آروم بشه 
شما یک روز پاشو بیا کوی دانشگاه تهران ببین کتابخونش شب چه وضعیه اونوقت یک روضه هم برا  اونا بخون

مطمئن باش مهندسای این مملکت هم وقت برای درسشون میذارن نه فقط مهندسا علوم پایه علوم انسانی و... ولی چیزی که بیشترشون بدست میارن nothing واقعا nothing 


در ضمن من کمونیست نیستم که بگم باید درآمد جامعه یکسان باشه خودت بهتر می دونی هر پزشکی زحمتش رو در رشته های مثل مهندسی و علوم پایه و ...اینا بکشه نصف درآمد هم نصیبش نمیشه :Yahoo (3):  پس برید خدا رو شکر کنید شیفت شباتون نتیجه می ده، میلیون ها نفر در این مملکته لعنتی هستن شیفت شب و صبح رو باهم دارن ولی در ازاش به nothing یا فوقش استخدام دولتی میرسن

----------


## stephanie

> و
> 
> در ضمن من کمونیست نیستم که بگم باید درآمد جامعه یکسان باشه خودت بهتر می دونی هر پزشکی زحمتش رو در رشته های مثل مهندسی و علوم پایه و ...اینا بکشه نصف درآمد هم نصیبش نمیشه پس برید خدا رو شکر کنید شیفت شباتون نتیجه می ده، میلیون ها نفر در این مملکته لعنتی هستن شیفت شب و صبح رو باهم دارن ولی در ازاش به nothing یا فوقش استخدام دولتی میرسن


ببينيد بحث همون بحث قديمي و شيرين عرضه و تقاضا هست. براي خدمتي كه يك پزشك ارائه  مي كنه  هميشه متقاضي هست و اين خدمت رو هم  مشتري حاضره با قيمت مناسب خريداري كنه ( اين كه اينجا كلمه خدمت و خريد رو مطرح كردم دقيقا از ديد اقتصادي هست  ) چرا كه باعث ارزش افزوده اي براي اون ميشه به اسم سلامتي كه حاضره بهاش رو تمام و كمال بپردازه

حالا تو ايران يك مهندس ولو كار بلد ولو باسواد براي كالايي كه عرضه مي كنه ( همون دانش و مهارتش ) خريداري رو پيدا نمي كنه كه حاضر باشه بهاي زيادي بپردازه  چرا كه اون خريدار هم حساب مي كنه كه من اگه n ريال به اين شخص پول بدم آيا اين شخص براي من به اندازه  2n سود آوري داره ؟ 

تو ايران اين سوال متاسفانه تو اكثر موارد جواب نه هست. در صورتي كه جواب اين سوال براي مهندساني كه تو شركت هايي مثل اپل , جنرال موتورز , بي پي يا ... كار مي كنن مثبت هست پس براي خريد خدمت اونها كارفرما حاضره بهاي مناسبي بپردازه.

----------


## S.N.M19

بیاین همین جا موضوع رو تموم کنین ریاضیا درس بخونن واسه مهندسی:troll (18): تجربیا هم بخونن واسه پزشکی:troll (18):
تا کنکور چیزی نمونده  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببينيد بحث همون بحث قديمي و شيرين عرضه و تقاضا هست. براي خدمتي كه يك پزشك ارائه  مي كنه  هميشه متقاضي هست و اين خدمت رو هم  مشتري حاضره با قيمت مناسب خريداري كنه ( اين كه اينجا كلمه خدمت و خريد رو مطرح كردم دقيقا از ديد اقتصادي هست  ) چرا كه باعث ارزش افزوده اي براي اون ميشه به اسم سلامتي كه حاضره بهاش رو تمام و كمال بپردازه
> 
> حالا تو ايران يك مهندس ولو كار بلد ولو باسواد براي كالايي كه عرضه مي كنه ( همون دانش و مهارتش ) خريداري رو پيدا نمي كنه كه حاضر باشه بهاي زيادي بپردازه  چرا كه اون خريدار هم حساب مي كنه كه من اگه n ريال به اين شخص پول بدم آيا اين شخص براي من به اندازه  2n سود آوري داره ؟ 
> 
> تو ايران اين سوال متاسفانه تو اكثر موارد جواب نه هست. در صورتي كه جواب اين سوال براي مهندساني كه تو شركت هايي مثل اپل , جنرال موتورز , بي پي يا ... كار مي كنن مثبت هست پس براي خريد خدمت اونها كارفرما حاضره بهاي مناسبي بپردازه.


مهندس کسیه که از ابزار های در دسترسش برای حل مشکل استفاده میکنه ...
مهندسای ایران اگه مهندس بودن برا مشکل بیکاریشون دنبال راه حل میگشتن ! ...
طرف لیسانس مهندسی فلان داره میره مسافرکشی میکنه ! به همچین کسی باید گفت بـیشعور تو که درک و فهمت در حد مسافرکشیه غلط کردی رفتی مهندسی خوندی .
همچین آدمی اگه دولت بهش هر منابع مالی که میخواست میداد باز هم شعورش در حد همون مسافر کشی بود ...

----------


## stephanie

> مهندس کسیه که از ابزار های در دسترسش برای حل مشکل استفاده میکنه ...
> مهندسای ایران اگه مهندس بودن برا مشکل بیکاریشون دنبال راه حل میگشتن ! ...


انيشتين ميگه :

هر مساله اي  را باید تا حد امکان ساده کرد ، اما نه ساده تر از آن .

شما ديگه كلا مساله رو  اونقدر ساده كردي كه زدي كلا به جاده خاكي ....

اين تعريفي كه شما از مهندس داري بيشتر يه SuperHero هست كه عين تو فيلم ها بشينه كل مشكل اقتصاد و صنعت  مملكت رو يه تنه حل كنه.

----------


## After4Ever

> مهندس کسیه که از ابزار های در دسترسش برای حل مشکل استفاده میکنه ...
> مهندسای ایران اگه مهندس بودن برا مشکل بیکاریشون دنبال راه حل میگشتن ! ...
> طرف لیسانس مهندسی فلان داره میره مسافرکشی میکنه ! به همچین کسی باید گفت بـیشعور تو که درک و فهمت در حد مسافرکشیه غلط کردی رفتی مهندسی خوندی .
> همچین آدمی اگه دولت بهش هر منابع مالی که میخواست میداد باز هم شعورش در حد همون مسافر کشی بود ...




این حرف رو اصلاً نزن
چه می دونی ملت در چه وضعیتی هستن شاید واقعا به پول نیاز دارن
کسی رو میشناسم مخ ریاضیه... ارشد ریاضیش رو از شهید بهشتی گرفته بدترین شرایط رو در سربازی داشته الانم سوپر مارکت کار می کنه به دلیل اینکه واقعا به پول نیاز داره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> انيشتين ميگه :
> 
> هر مساله اي  را باید تا حد امکان ساده کرد ، اما نه ساده تر از آن .
> 
> شما ديگه كلا مساله رو  اونقدر ساده كردي كه زدي كلا به جاده خاكي ....
> 
> اين تعريفي كه شما از مهندس داري بيشتر يه SuperHero هست كه عين تو فيلم ها بشينه كل مشكل اقتصاد و صنعت  مملكت رو يه تنه حل كنه.


اتفاقا قضیه به همین سادگیه .به نظر شما چن درصد اینایی که میرن مهندسی میخونن استعداد و لیاقتش رو دارن ؟ طرف کارمند گوگله استعفا میده برای خودش یه شرکت میزنه میشه غول اقتصادی . اصلا چرا راه دور بریم . توی همین کشور خودمون ، به نظرت دیجی کالا روزانه چقد تراکنش داره ؟بیش از یک و نیم میلیارد در روز . مالکش سوپر هیروعه ؟ دولت بهش رانت داده ؟
از اونایی که کلاس مدیریت و مارکتینگ میرن بپرسی میفهمی که اصل سرمایشون خلاقیت و توانایی فرد هست نه کمک دولت ، بازاری مثل بازار ایران بهترین موقعیت برای سرمایه گذاری و پیشرفت هست ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> این حرف رو اصلاً نزن
> چه می دونی ملت در چه وضعیتی هستن شاید واقعا به پول نیاز دارن
> کسی رو میشناسم مخ ریاضیه... ارشد ریاضیش رو از شهید بهشتی گرفته بدترین شرایط رو در سربازی داشته الانم سوپر مارکت کار می کنه به دلیل اینکه واقعا به پول نیاز داره


پول نیاز داره با تخصصش پول در بیاره ! مخ ریاضی یعنی چی آخه ؟ رفته علوم پایه خونده ؟؟ اگه آره شما راست میگی تقصیری نداره ، ولی یه مهندس کارش حل مسئله نیست ، مسئله رو کامپیوتر هم میتونه حل کنه ، مهندس باید مشکل رو حل کنه ، شخصی که مهندسی میخونه و شغل کاذب داره یعنی از اول برای آینده خودش فکر نکرده ، چنین آدمی میخواد مشکلات بقیه رو حل کنه و در ازاش پول بگیره ؟ (همون قضیه عرضه و تقاضا)

در ضمن عرضه و تقاضا هم عامل پیشرفت نیست . مثلا الان برای داروسازی بازار کار وجود داره ، ولی طرف داروسازی میخونه میره میشینه نسخه مینویسه  :Yahoo (21):  قبول دارم کشور به نسخه نویس هم احتیاج داره ولی الان همه شدن نسخه نویس ، هیچکس فکرش این نیست که بیاد یه داروی جدید تولید کنه یا حداقل دیگه داروی خارجی رو بومی سازی کنه ... همه شدن نسخه نویس ...

----------


## stephanie

> اتفاقا قضیه به همین سادگیه .به نظر شما چن درصد اینایی که میرن مهندسی میخونن استعداد و لیاقتش رو دارن ؟ طرف کارمند گوگله استعفا میده برای خودش یه شرکت میزنه میشه غول اقتصادی . اصلا چرا راه دور بریم . توی همین کشور خودمون ، به نظرت دیجی کالا روزانه چقد تراکنش داره ؟بیش از یک و نیم میلیارد در روز . مالکش سوپر هیروعه ؟ دولت بهش رانت داده ؟
> از اونایی که کلاس مدیریت و مارکتینگ میرن بپرسی میفهمی که اصل سرمایشون خلاقیت و توانایی فرد هست نه کمک دولت ، بازاری مثل بازار ایران بهترین موقعیت برای سرمایه گذاری و پیشرفت هست ...


اتفاقا خوبه كه ديجي كالا رو مثال زدي . فكر مي كني اين شركت   موسسينش سرمايه اوليشون چقدر بوده ؟  همينجوري يه سايت زدن و يا علي ؟ چقدر  جنس تو انبارشون بوده .  اينا *سرمايه داران* باهوشي بودن كه در *زمان مناسب* و با *سرمايه مناسب* وارد بازار شدن. قطعا استعداد خوبي در كاسبي داشتن . ولي آيا ديجي كالا يه شركت صنعتيه ؟ براي اداره كردنش نياز به دانش مهندسي هست ؟ كارش توليد صنعتي هست ؟  شما ديجي كالا رو مثال زدي كه بگي اكثر  مهندسا باهوش نيستن  وگرنه ميشدن ديجي كالا ؟ 

به نظرت  اگه همه چي فقط وابسته به استعداد و عرضه مهندسا باشه اين همه دانشجوي مهندسي فارغ التحصيل شريف نميتونستن به جاي مهاجرت به خارج اينجا يه شركت بزنن ؟ چرا يه شركت درست حسابي تو ايران نداريم ؟

بچه هايي كه تو زمينه شبكه كار كردن يه محصولي هست به اسم ميكروتيك . يه شركت كوچيكيه تو ليتواني . حالا ليتواني كجا  هست ؟ بريد رو نقشه پيدا كنيد .  محصولاتش كل دنيا رو برداشته . اينجا چرا از اين شركت هاي كوچيك و موفق نداريم.؟

تو صنعت نرم افزار چي ؟ چرا ايران تو نرم افزار هم يه دونه  محصول بين المللي نداره ؟

فكر كردين  زدن شركت و توليد محصول صنعتي كار راحتيه ؟ فقط مهندس باهوش ميخواد و تمام ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اتفاقا خوبه كه ديجي كالا رو مثال زدي . فكر مي كني اين شركت   موسسينش سرمايه اوليشون چقدر بوده ؟  همينجوري يه سايت زدن و يا علي ؟ چقدر  جنس تو انبارشون بوده .  اينا *سرمايه داران* باهوشي بودن كه در *زمان مناسب* و با *سرمايه مناسب* وارد بازار شدن. قطعا استعداد خوبي در كاسبي داشتن . ولي آيا ديجي كالا يه شركت صنعتيه ؟ براي اداره كردنش نياز به دانش مهندسي هست ؟ كارش توليد صنعتي هست ؟  شما ديجي كالا رو مثال زدي كه بگي اكثر  مهندسا باهوش نيستن  وگرنه ميشدن ديجي كالا ؟ 
> 
> به نظرت  اگه همه چي فقط وابسته به استعداد و عرضه مهندسا باشه اين همه دانشجوي مهندسي فارغ التحصيل شريف نميتونستن به جاي مهاجرت به خارج اينجا يه شركت بزنن ؟ چرا يه شركت درست حسابي تو ايران نداريم ؟
> 
> بچه هايي كه تو زمينه شبكه كار كردن يه محصولي هست به اسم ميكروتيك . يه شركت كوچيكيه تو ليتواني . حالا ليتواني كجا  هست ؟ بريد رو نقشه پيدا كنيد .  محصولاتش كل دنيا رو برداشته . اينجا چرا از اين شركت هاي كوچيك و موفق نداريم.؟
> 
> تو صنعت نرم افزار چي ؟ چرا ايران تو نرم افزار هم يه دونه  محصول بين المللي نداره ؟
> 
> فكر كردين  زدن شركت و توليد محصول صنعتي كار راحتيه ؟ فقط مهندس باهوش ميخواد و تمام ؟


دیجیکالا رو به عنوان یک شرکت که برنامه ریزی خوبی داشته مثال زدم که بگم پیشرفت فقط یه فکر خوب میخواد ، بقیه چیزا رو میشه سر وقتش به دست اورد .
اتفاقا من یادمه اوایل دیجیکالا رو . در حد یکی از فروشگاه های اینترنتی عادی الان محصول موجود داشت . سرمایه میلیاردی هم نداشتن !

در مورد دانشجو های شریف هم خودتون میگید که از کشور میرن قبل از اینکه بخوان همینجا کاری کنن . حق هم دارن ، طرف به فکر پیشرفت خودشه تا کشورش . یادمه یکی از همایش های همین شریف رو در مورد مهندسی شیمی میدیدم طرف داشت بازار کارها رو توضیح میداد بین صحبتاش مثال های واقعی هم میزد. مثلا میگفت توی فلان گرایش میشه از موقعیت تحریم ها استفاده کرد و چنتا از دانشجو های همین دانشگاه با هم جمع شدن یه تولیدی وسایل آزمایشگاهی راه انداختن و ... 

سوال اینجاست که چرا بقیه دانشگاه ها همچین بازده هایی ندارن ؟ چرا ما فقط از شریف و امیر کبیر انتظار داریم ؟

همین میکروتیک که میگی من باش کار کردم . واقعا کار با شبکه رو راحت میکنه . شاید اگه نبود چندین دستگاه میلیونی با هم باید کار یه مودم فسقلی رو میکردن ! شما فک میکنی ایده همچین چیزی به فکر هر کسی میاد ؟

در مورد نرم افزار در حیطه بین المللی من خبر ندارم چندان . ولی باز خوبه که تعداد زیادی از همین مهندسین نرم افزار به جای مسافرکشی میرن برنامه نویسی یاد میگیرن ! من یه رفیق دارم امسال کنکوریه ولی به جای درس خوندن داره برنامه نویسی اندروید میکنه . براش هم مهم نیست دانشگاهش چی باشه چون در هر صورت گلیم خودش رو از آب میکشه بیرون . به نظر شما همچین آدمی با اونی که درس میخونه میشه مخ ریاضی که بره توی سوپرمارکت کار کنه یکیه ؟

----------


## amirhossein.a

> با احترام به رشته و دانشگاهی که میخونی .... خواب دیدی خیر باشه 
> حداقل 20 تومن!
> 
> دوستان حالشون زیاد خوش نیس


آخه چرا از چیزی خبر نداری حرف می زنی
یه مهندس عمران خوب بدون نیاز به هیچ سرمایه ای می تونه این در آمد رو داشته باشه دو نفر رو برات از بچه هامون مثال می زنم
اولی بعد از این که فارغ التحصیل شد با فوق ژئوتکنیک با چند تا از دوستانش یه شرکت خصوصی زدن ، پول خاصی هم نداشتن ۴ تا دانشجو از خانواده های با سطح درآمد معمولی بودن و تنها هزینه ای هم که کردن اجاره ی یه دفتر کوچیک بود ، بعدش هم شروع کردن به شرکت تو مناقصه های طراحی تونل ها و ... الان هم همشون وضعشون خیلی بهتر از اون چیزی که گفتم.
نفر دیگه هم ta درس زمین شناسی مون بود که داشت فوق ژئو تکنیک می خواند استاد راهنماش گنده ترین فرد تو مهندسی عمران کشور بود از همون دوران دانشجویی رفت پیش پیش استادش و سر کار وایستاد ، کسی که از بچه های بجنورد بود و هیچ پول و پله ای نداشت رو آخرین بار با ماشین ۳۰۰ میلیونی دیدیم.
شما که واقعا فکر می کنی در آمد ۲۰ تومن آنقدر عجیبه معلم های کنکور رو دیدی؟ معلم شیمی دبیرستان من که فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه آزاد بود فقط از مدرسه مون ماهی ۱۰ تومن می گرفت خصوصی هم جلسه ای ۴۰۰ ، تازه معلم خوبی هم نبود.
معلم دیفرانسیل مون که ۳۰ سالشه و جدیدا هم از یکی از این موسسات دی وی دی آموزشش اومده و فارغ التحصیل مکانیک دانشگاه تهران بود جلسه های خصوصی اش رو ۱ میلیون بود ، از اون عجیب تر اونقدر هم شاگرد داشت که اگه بهش می گفتی خصوصی می خوام تا چند ماه بعد وقت نداشت و باید منتظر می موندی. تازه این عادیش بود آخر سال نوبت جمع بندی ، از همایش هایی که می ذاشت بیشتر از کل سالش در می آورد.
فکر هم نکن این  معلم  های خوب کنکور چیز خاصی بودن نه فقط حال و حوصله ی کار مهندسی رو نداشتن وگرنه در امدشون بیشتر هم می شد.
در آخر هم اگه چیزی رو ندیدی دلیل نمی شه نباشه.

----------


## meyc93

با عرض سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان

من یه حرفی دارم و اونم اینه که بچه هایی که میگن فقط اونایی از دانشگاه های بوق فارغ التحصیل شدن ،مینلن، نخیر اونجوریام نیست...
منی که خودم تو خواجه نصیرم و از شریف و بقیه ی دانشگاه های تهرانم خبر دارم وضیعت واقعا قرمزه....

خود من که با اصرار داداشم که تو برقه (پارتی بنده!) رفتم برق الان داره میگه اشتباه کردم و بقیه ی ماجرا....
و به خاطر همین حرفای کلیشه ای که پزشکی اشباع شده و این حرفا تو دبیرستان و حتی سال کنکور (به زور!) نذاشت برم تجربی....

پس زیاد بحث نکنین رفقای گلم....

----------


## Nima77

مشکل فقط و فقط یک چیزه اونم اینه که این دوستان خودشون رو محدود به درس خوندن و دانشگاه میدونن و تا زمانی که دارن درس میخونن هیچکار نمیکنن
هیچکدوم از اینایی ک کار گیرشون نیومده چه دولتی چ آزاد در حین درس خوندن نرفتن پیش کسی کار عملی یاد بگیرن
یارو داره مهندسی عمران میخونه تو بهترین دانشگاه حاضر نیست بره پیش کسی یکسال رایگان کار کنه و تجربه کسب کنه(آخه داره درس میخونه)
من نمیگم پیداکردن کسی که بری پیشش کار کنی آسونه ولی مطمئن باشین سخت هم نیست.

----------


## rezagmi

> وای این دو سال شیفت شبش دیگه رسما روضه ی ابلفضل بود البته اینا رو بگید تا وجدان خودتون آروم بشه 
> شما یک روز پاشو بیا کوی دانشگاه تهران ببین کتابخونش شب چه وضعیه اونوقت یک روضه هم برا  اونا بخون
> 
> مطمئن باش مهندسای این مملکت هم وقت برای درسشون میذارن نه فقط مهندسا علوم پایه علوم انسانی و... ولی چیزی که بیشترشون بدست میارن nothing واقعا nothing 
> 
> 
> در ضمن من کمونیست نیستم که بگم باید درآمد جامعه یکسان باشه خودت بهتر می دونی هر پزشکی زحمتش رو در رشته های مثل مهندسی و علوم پایه و ...اینا بکشه نصف درآمد هم نصیبش نمیشه پس برید خدا رو شکر کنید شیفت شباتون نتیجه می ده، میلیون ها نفر در این مملکته لعنتی هستن شیفت شب و صبح رو باهم دارن ولی در ازاش به nothing یا فوقش استخدام دولتی میرسن


ما که نگفتیم زحمت نمیکشن
متاسفانه ایراد از اشباع رشته است و الا تو همین ترکیه اش مهندسها درآمد خوبی دارن

----------


## rezagmi

> شما خودتون رو زیاد درگیر این چیزا نکنید ... به همون مشاوره کنکور برای بچه های تجربی (امضاتون) بچسبید 
> خدا رو چه دیدید شاید درامدتون از یه متخصص هم بیشتر شد!
> ماشاالله تحلیل اقتصادی هم میکنید شکر خدا


عذر میخوام منتها مشاوره ای که عارضش شدید رو باید بگم که بابتش مبلغی دریافت نمیکنم :Yahoo (16): زود قضاوت نکنید :Yahoo (4): صرفا قصد انتقال تجارب هست  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mehdi.m

اشباع شدهالان بازار کار تو رشته های علوم پزشکی هستبازار کار با شان و منزلت هم تو سه رشته اصلی

----------


## imaginedragon

من نمیدونم ازین بحثا چ سودی ميبرين ? آقا یکی مهندسی دوست داره و استعدادش تو مهندسيه به شما چه ربطی داره ک بازار کار داره یا نه !!! شما اگه زرنگی برو درستو بخون ک هفته بعد کنکوره و. باید برای قبول شدن تو این رشته خوب و پولسازت باید رتبت خييييليي بالا بشه نه اینکه فردای کنکور بیای برا سال بعد برنامه بگیری  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## imaginedragon

یکی از دلايلي ک اسم پزشکی بد در رفته , اقلیت کمی از پزشکاييه ک بی وجدان شدن و بخاطر پول حتی حاضرن بخیه بچه رو باز کنن! بنظرم این اقلیت پزشکا ک تعدادشون هم داره زیاد میشه  بسیار عقده ای تشریف دارن که بخاطر پول حاضرن هر کاری بکنن ! من واقعا نمیدونم اينا انقد تو خونواده کمبود و عقده پول داشتن که اینطوری ميکنن یا مشکل چیزه ديگه ايه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sajad564

> من نمیدونم ازین بحثا چ سودی ميبرين ? آقا یکی مهندسی دوست داره و استعدادش تو مهندسيه به شما چه ربطی داره ک بازار کار داره یا نه !!! شما اگه زرنگی برو درستو بخون ک هفته بعد کنکوره و. باید برای قبول شدن تو این رشته خوب و پولسازت باید رتبت خييييليي بالا بشه نه اینکه فردای کنکور بیای برا سال بعد برنامه بگیری ))


درود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## politician

​آقااینقدرریاضی هاروتحریک نکنین برن تجربی هرکی خواست هررشته ای بره

----------


## alireza378

برین دنبال علاقتون ، ریسک کنید. اینقدر محتاطانه عمل نکنید
خدا میدونه چقدر هم سن های ما میرن رشته های هنر ، یا حوزه ی علمیه...
میرن دنبال علاقشون ، خدا بزرگه ، برو دنبال علاقت ، حالا هر چی میخواد باشه..

----------


## DR.MAM

ماشالا ماشالا عجب جدلی بین بچه ها سر رشته ها صورت گرفته.

بارکلا.نون خدا

----------


## sajad564

> برین دنبال علاقتون ، ریسک کنید. اینقدر محتاطانه عمل نکنید
> خدا میدونه چقدر هم سن های ما میرن رشته های هنر ، یا حوزه ی علمیه...
> میرن دنبال علاقشون ، خدا بزرگه ، برو دنبال علاقت ، حالا هر چی میخواد باشه..


برادر من علاقه کیلو چنده 
الان پوریا میگفتش که ریاضی بزار کار نداره من خیلی نا امید شدم :Yahoo (19): 
وقتی جوونیتو میزاری و درس میخونیو کلی تلاش میکنی تا اینجوری بشی :Yahoo (83): باس به پولو رفاه برسی دیگه

----------


## DR.MAM

> برادر من علاقه کیلو چنده 
> الان پوریا میگفتش که ریاضی بزار کار نداره من خیلی نا امید شدم
> وقتی جوونیتو میزاری و درس میخونیو کلی تلاش میکنی تا اینجوری بشیباس به پولو رفاه برسی دیگه


ماشالا


نون خدا

----------


## sajad564

> ​آقااینقدرریاضی هاروتحریک نکنین برن تجربی هرکی خواست هررشته ای بره


خدایش من الان مردد شدم بیام تجربی ولی خب تا حالا زیستو از نزدیک ندیدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> ماشالا
> 
> 
> نون خدا


این که وگفتی ینی چه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> این که وگفتی ینی چه؟


نون خدا یه عبارت کرمونی هست که معنیش میشه آفرین

----------


## amoo

چرت پرت نگین خواهشا علکی بچه های ریاضی هواییی نکنید .مورد داریم طرف کامپیوتر میخونه . سایت طراحی کرده واسه شرکت خارجی بهش 20000 دلار دادن .. خیلی از این موردها هست یا حتی برنامه هایی که مینویسن کافیه تبلیغ بزارن توش .. یا رشته مهندسی صنعتی که شوهرر عمم خوند الان ماهی 6  7 میلیون درامد داره دکترش البته داره .تازه استاد هم هست /
مهندسی عمران میتونه پروژه بگیره خدا تومن بگیره 
مهندسی برق که نگم بهتره .
مهندسی نفت که من تو اهواز زندگی میکنم میدونم چقد درامد دارن پایه شون 3 شروع میشه ببین رییس دکل 15 تا میگیره تقریبا .......
دنبال علاقتون برید 
مهم نیس بقیه چی میگن پدرومادر تون چی میخوان مگه چقد میخواید زندگی کنید ؟ 60 سال دیگه همه ما زیر خاکیم حداقل بهتره کاری کنیم که دوسش داشتیم نه به  رشته ای بریم و کاری ور انجام که هیچ علاقه ی بهش نداریم !!!!!!!!11

----------


## zista

عشق ینی پزشکی که بیرون زده از دل مهندسی!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DR.MAM

> عشق ینی پزشکی که بیرون زده از دل مهندسی!!!


عشق ینی یه کرمونی که تو انجمنه به اسم ممدعلی

----------


## zista

> عشق ینی یه کرمونی که تو انجمنه به اسم ممدعلی


حاج مندلی تو که فدایی داری!

----------


## sajad564

> عشق ینی پزشکی که بیرون زده از دل مهندسی!!!


ببین من اینی که میگم از خودم نیستا معلم دیفرانسیلمون میگفت اینده هر کشوری دست ریاضی فیزیکای اون کشوره
اگه بیخیال پول شیم از لحاظ دیگه ریاضی سالاره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

> ببین من اینی که میگم از خودم نیستا معلم دیفرانسیلمون میگفت اینده هر کشوری دست ریاضی فیزیکای اون کشوره
> اگه بیخیال پول شیم از لحاظ دیگه ریاضی سالاره


خودت داری میگی آینده!!!!

ایران که آینده یی نداره!

----------


## DR.MAM

> حاج مندلی تو که فدایی داری!


چاکریم.


ر.ا:ناظم حرام است!

----------


## sajad564

> خودت داری میگی آینده!!!!
> 
> ایران که آینده یی نداره!


خب دلیلش اینه که ریاضیا دارن منقرض میشن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب دلیلش اینه که ریاضیا دارن منقرض میشن


شما اول اون کارایی رو که بهت گفتمو هرچه سریعتر انجامشون بده تا بعد

----------


## zista

عشق ینی ینی پزشکی که ....دیگه نمی دونم چی بگم!!!

----------


## sajad564

> شما اول اون کارایی رو که بهت گفتمو هرچه سریعتر انجامشون بده تا بعد


 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sajad564

ریاضی فیزیکا بیاین دفاع کنید از خودتون :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> چاکریم.
> 
> 
> ر.ا:ناظم حرام است!


چی حرام است؟

----------


## sajad564

> چی حرام است؟


برای منم سواله خیلی ها مینویسن حرام است فک کنم منظورشون اینه که این پستو به خاطر اسپم حذف نکن

----------


## zista

> ریاضی فیزیکا بیاین دفاع کنید از خودتون


چه دفاعی دارن وقتی سخن حق گفته میشه!

----------


## sajad564

> چه دفاعی دارن وقتی سخن حق گفته میشه!


خودشون میان بهت میگن چه دفاعی دارن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> خودشون میان بهت میگن چه دفاعی دارن



کو پس چرا برادران ریاضی نمیان؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> کو پس چرا برادران ریاضی نمیان؟


دارن خودشونو برای دفاع اماده میکنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> دارن خودشونو برای دفاع اماده میکنن



جلسه داداگاه رسمیست!!!لطفا سکوت رو رعایت کنید!!

اقای بوق کیفر خواستو بخون!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## imaginedragon

دوست عزیز هر کس علایق و استعداد هایی برای خودش داره ... بحث رو کم کنی ک نیست ! واقعا با حرفایی ک اینجا می شنوم برای پزشکای آینده این مملکت نگران میشم ! اونا که چشم و دلشون سیر بود این شدن وای به حال این نسل که ...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> دوست عزیز هر کس علایق و استعداد هایی برای خودش داره ... بحث رو کم کنی ک نیست ! واقعا با حرفایی ک اینجا می شنوم برای پزشکای آینده این مملکت نگران میشم ! اونا که چشم و دلشون سیر بود این شدن وای به حال این نسل که ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


اینا یکیشون دفاع کرد  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> دوست عزیز هر کس علایق و استعداد هایی برای خودش داره ... بحث رو کم کنی ک نیست ! واقعا با حرفایی ک اینجا می شنوم برای پزشکای آینده این مملکت نگران میشم ! اونا که چشم و دلشون سیر بود این شدن وای به حال این نسل که ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


نگو داداش نگو....ماداریم شوخی میکنیم فضا عوض شه!!!بچه های ریاضی روی سر ما جادارن! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zista

> اینا یکیشون دفاع کرد


احسنت به افتخار بچه های ریاضی بزن دس قشنگرو!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> نگو داداش نگو....ماداریم شوخی میکنیم فضا عوض شه!!!بچه های ریاضی روی سر ما جادارن!


شما دفاعی نداری؟؟فعلا یک هیچ جلوییم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دوستان این کاری که شما دارید میکنید که فلان رشته بهتره یا بدتره و.... !
خوبه همین دیشب ماه عسل دید کی اورد !
اگه کسی از خانواده ی سطح بالا و مفهیم باشه هیچ وقت بحث پول و با علاقه قاطی نمیکنه شما بدترین پول به علاقه هم ترجیح دادی

----------


## imaginedragon

من هیچ مشکلی با تجربي ها ندارم بهترین دوستامم تو مدرسه تجربي ها بودن !!!! بحث سر علاقس مثلا من ک کامپیوتر دوست دارم عمرا به خاطر پول حاضر بشم بزم حقوق بخونم چون نه علاقه دارم نه استعدادشو .... بنابراین فک نکنم نیاز باشه کسی راجع به علاقه منديش ب کسی توضیح بده 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

> شما دفاعی نداری؟؟فعلا یک هیچ جلوییم



داداش صب کن من بچه هارو صدا بزنم بیان!!!
حاج مندلی بیا کمک کجا رفتی؟m-95بیا دیگه ای بابا....
شهین شهلا مهلا مهین شما ها هم بیاین!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> دوستان این کاری که شما دارید میکنید که فلان رشته بهتره یا بدتره و.... !
> خوبه همین دیشب ماه عسل دید کی اورد !
> اگه کسی از خانواده ی سطح بالا و مفهیم باشه هیچ وقت بحث پول و با علاقه قاطی نمیکنه شما بدترین پول به علاقه هم ترجیح دادی


خب ما که از خانواده سطح بالا نیستیم تنها امیدمون به همین درسه که تهش به رفاه و پول برسیم .بحث یکی دو سال که نیست یه عمر باید از همین طریق نون بخوریم

----------


## zista

> دوستان این کاری که شما دارید میکنید که فلان رشته بهتره یا بدتره و.... !
> خوبه همین دیشب ماه عسل دید کی اورد !
> اگه کسی از خانواده ی سطح بالا و مفهیم باشه هیچ وقت بحث پول و با علاقه قاطی نمیکنه شما بدترین پول به علاقه هم ترجیح دادی


احسنت به افتخار احمد رضا بزن دس قشنگرو!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> داداش صب کن من بچه هارو صدا بزنم بیان!!!
> حاج مندلی بیا کمک کجا رفتی؟m-95بیا دیگه ای بابا....
> شهین شهلا مهلا مهین شما ها هم بیاین!!!


چن به چند نامردا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> چن به چند نامردا


راستی این هام هم بودند:ارش ارمان ایدا ارمیتا پارمیدا خوب بیاین دیگه دارن حقمونو می خورن.... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> راستی این هام هم بودند:ارش ارمان ایدا ارمیتا پارمیدا خوب بیاین دیگه دارن حقمونو می خورن....


یه ریاضی فیزیک یه تنه حریف ده تا تجربیه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستان خسته نشدین اینقد اسپم دادین ؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> دوستان خسته نشدین اینقد اسپم دادین ؟؟


اینم تجربیه ها کم اورده میزنه جاده خاکی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> یه ریاضی فیزیک یه تنه حریف ده تا تجربیه



گفتم که بچه های ریاضی سالارن!!!داداش خودم هم ریاضیه!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> گفتم که بچه های ریاضی سالارن!!!داداش خودم هم ریاضیه!!


خب پس دو هیچ شدیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> دوستان خسته نشدین اینقد اسپم دادین ؟؟



داداش ای گفتی بدجوری خسته شدم!!! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## zista

> خب پس دو هیچ شدیم


داداش ما عاشق بچه های ریاضی هستیم....اصلا صد هیچ به نفع شما :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> خب ما که از خانواده سطح بالا نیستیم تنها امیدمون به همین درسه که تهش به رفاه و پول برسیم .بحث یکی دو سال که نیست یه عمر باید از همین طریق نون بخوریم



پشت علاقه پول هم میاد....
سجاد انقدر از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپر

----------


## sajad564

> داداش ما عاشق بچه های ریاضی هستیم....اصلا صد هیچ به نفع شما


ما جلوییم شما میخواین به ما اوانس بدین؟؟صد هم نمیخوایم همون دو بسه  :Yahoo (20): ما تو کار فر پلی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> پشت علاقه پول هم میاد....
> سجاد انقدر از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپر


ععع ناسلامتی تو ریاضی هستی همه دفاعارو من باید بکنم؟؟یه چهارتا دفاعم تو بکن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> پشت علاقه پول هم میاد....
> سجاد انقدر از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپر


دفاع که نمیکنی دیگه گل به خودی چرا برادر :Yahoo (20): ای خیانت کار :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

من توی دانشگاه 52 تا دوست مهندس هم  دارم اون هارو هم اضافه کن!!

----------


## imaginedragon

اگه دنبال پولی ک اینجا ول معطلي ! اشخاصی هستند بدون درس خوندن به ثروت های هنگفتی می رسند که نمونشم دور و ور همه ما هست ! ولی اگر واقعا دنبال علمی مطمئن باش اگر اون جیزی که علاقه داريو دنبال کني موفق میشی البته پیشنهاد میکنم پیش ی مشاور خوب بری ک استعداد اصليتو کشف کنه چون ظاهرا خودت هنوز کشفش نکردي وگرنه انقدر راحت ازین شاخه به اون شاخه نميپريدي  :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

> اگه دنبال پولی ک اینجا ول معطلي ! اشخاصی هستند بدون درس خوندن به ثروت های هنگفتی می رسند که نمونشم دور و ور همه ما هست ! ولی اگر واقعا دنبال علمی مطمئن باش اگر اون جیزی که علاقه داريو دنبال کني موفق میشی البته پیشنهاد میکنم پیش ی مشاور خوب بری ک استعداد اصليتو کشف کنه چون ظاهرا خودت هنوز کشفش نکردي وگرنه انقدر راحت ازین شاخه به اون شاخه نميپريدي 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



احسنت به افتخار ایماجیندراگون بزن دس قشنگرو! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> اگه دنبال پولی ک اینجا ول معطلي ! اشخاصی هستند بدون درس خوندن به ثروت های هنگفتی می رسند که نمونشم دور و ور همه ما هست ! ولی اگر واقعا دنبال علمی مطمئن باش اگر اون جیزی که علاقه داريو دنبال کني موفق میشی البته پیشنهاد میکنم پیش ی مشاور خوب بری ک استعداد اصليتو کشف کنه چون ظاهرا خودت هنوز کشفش نکردي وگرنه انقدر راحت ازین شاخه به اون شاخه نميپريدي 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


من تا الان داشتم شوخی میکردم ولی از الان به بعد جدی
عزیزم حرفایی که شنیدی همش شوخی بود من بخاطر پول نیومدم ریاضی من عاشق ریاضی بودمو هستم الانم که به گذشته و انتخاب رشتم فک میکنم واقعا از انتخابم راضیم
ولی گل به خودی نزن مگه میخوای بازیو ببازیم؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> من تا الان داشتم شوخی میکردم ولی از الان به بعد جدی
> عزیزم حرفایی که شنیدی همش شوخی بود من بخاطر پول نیومدم ریاضی من عاشق ریاضی بودمو هستم الانم که به گذشته و انتخاب رشتم فک میکنم واقعا از انتخابم راضیم
> ولی گل به خودی نزن مگه میخوای بازیو ببازیم؟؟



به افتخار سجاد 564 هم بزن دس قشنگرو!!!

الان که میبینی هی دارم از ریاضی  تعریف میکنم داداشم کنارم نشسته!!!فقط منتظره یه حرف مخالف ریاضی بگم!!!اون وقت اینجوری میشیم :Y (450):  :Y (450):

----------


## sajad564

> به افتخار سجاد 564 هم بزن دس قشنگرو!!!
> 
> الان که میبینی هی دارم از ریاضی  تعریف میکنم داداشم کنارم نشسته!!!فقط منتظره یه حرف مخالف ریاضی بگم!!!اون وقت اینجوری میشیم


به اتفخار داداش زیست 200 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zista

> به اتفخار داداش زیست 200


من از عشق بارون به دریا زدم.....مادر بزرگم فوت کرده  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): اگه میشه یه فاتحه بهش بخونین التماس دعا یا علی...

----------


## joozef

یه سوال میپرسم و میرم ! 
ماهی 7میلیون درآمد چطوره ؟ 
میشه هم خرج زندگی رو داد، هم زن و 2تا بچه و هم شاهانه زندگی کرد ؟ 
به نظرتون !

----------


## sajad564

> من از عشق بارون به دریا زدم.....مادر بزرگم فوت کرده اگه میشه یه فاتحه بهش بخونین التماس دعا یا علی...


خدا بیامرزه
بگو چرا نای بازی کردن نداری :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> یه سوال میپرسم و میرم ! 
> ماهی 7میلیون درآمد چطوره ؟ 
> میشه هم خرج زندگی رو داد، هم زن و 2تا بچه و هم شاهانه زندگی کرد ؟ 
> به نظرتون !


به نظر من اره

----------


## joozef

> پدر بنده هم توی همین بازار ساخت و ساز هست
> از هرچی بی خبر باشم از این مورد اطلاعات کاملی دارم همچین بیرون گود هم نیستم میفهمم چی میگی
> پدرم آرزوشه که من برم کمک دستش باشم
> اما دوست دارم برم سمت علاقم
> اگر هم برم با پدرم درآمدم عالی هست اما من یه نظر دیگه ای دارم
> بگذریم
> 
> در ضمن درسته همه کسانی که رفتن تجربی پزشکی قبول نمیشن
> اما 
> ...


بابات کارگر ساده نمیخواد ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## masoumeh_n

> یه سوال میپرسم و میرم ! 
> ماهی 7میلیون درآمد چطوره ؟ 
> میشه هم خرج زندگی رو داد، هم زن و 2تا بچه و هم شاهانه زندگی کرد ؟ 
> به نظرتون !


با 7 میلیون  :Yahoo (21): 

میشه خرج زندگی 7 تا زن و 23 تا بچه رو داد بابا  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hossein.A

> پشت علاقه پول هم میاد....
> سجاد انقدر از این شاخه به اون شاخه نپر


پشت پول هم حتما علاقه میاد .
میگن با پول نمیتونی خوشحالی بخری .
اما میشه باهاش جت اسکی خرید ! شما تا حالا کسی رو دیدی رو جت اسکی غمگین باشه؟ 
اصلا رو جت اسکی میشه غمگین بود ؟ میشه به جت اسکی علاقه نداشت ؟

----------


## sajad564

> پشت پول هم حتما علاقه میاد .
> میگن با پول نمیتونی خوشحالی بخری .
> اما میشه باهاش جت اسکی خرید ! شما تا حالا کسی رو دیدی رو جت اسکی غمگین باشه؟ 
> اصلا رو جت اسکی میشه غمگین بود ؟ میشه به جت اسکی علاقه نداشت ؟


4.0.

1وای دمت گرم عجب حرفی زدی.حیف که واسه تیم مقابل توپ میزنی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Dayi javad

> یه سوال میپرسم و میرم ! 
> ماهی 7میلیون درآمد چطوره ؟ 
> میشه هم خرج زندگی رو داد، هم زن و 2تا بچه و هم شاهانه زندگی کرد ؟ 
> به نظرتون !


بستگی داره بخوای چ جور پولارو خرج کنی !! 

7 میلیون واس ی خانواده کارگر حقوق 7 ماهش ! پس خیلی ارزش داره و باهاش میتونه شاهانه زندگی کنه 
اما واس کسی که پول تو جیبیش روزی 1 تومن مثل همونا ک تو 20ک30 نشون داد چیز خاصی نیس پول بنزین ماشینشم نمیشه

----------


## laleh74

> با 7 میلیون 
> 
> میشه خرج زندگی 7 تا زن و 23 تا بچه رو داد بابا


اع خودت دختری :Yahoo (21): 

خدا یکی ..یار یکی...زن هم یکی!  :Yahoo (21): 

ر.ا: من به رشته ی مهندسی خیلی علاقه دارم..بچه بودم خام بودم نمیفهمیدم رفتم تجربی الان تو چاهی افتادم 6تا عاقل نمیتونن درم بیارن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اع خودت دختری
> 
> خدا یکی ..یار یکی...زن هم یکی! 
> 
> ر.ا: من به رشته ی مهندسی خیلی علاقه دارم..بچه بودم خام بودم نمیفهمیدم رفتم تجربی الان تو چاهی افتادم 6تا عاقل نمیتونن درم بیارن


لاله خواهر مگه تو دندون دوس نداری و نداشتی؟؟؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> پشت پول هم حتما علاقه میاد .
> میگن با پول نمیتونی خوشحالی بخری .
> اما میشه باهاش جت اسکی خرید ! شما تا حالا کسی رو دیدی رو جت اسکی غمگین باشه؟ 
> اصلا رو جت اسکی میشه غمگین بود ؟ میشه به جت اسکی علاقه نداشت ؟


به شخصه میتونم بگم عاشق طرز تفکرتم.
خیلی قشنگ فکر میکنی و حرف میزنی.
حال کردم والا

----------


## laleh74

> لاله خواهر مگه تو دندون دوس نداری و نداشتی؟؟؟؟


عاره دوس داشتم...اما مهندسی هم خیلی دوس داشتم...میخاستم برم فنی نذاشتن...

الان هم از مهندسی موندم هم از دندون..شدم چوب دو سر سوخته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> عاره دوس داشتم...اما مهندسی هم خیلی دوس داشتم...میخاستم برم فنی نذاشتن...
> 
> الان هم از مهندسی موندم هم از دندون..شدم چوب دو سر سوخته


حالا ایشالا امسال دندون قبول میشی،شلاقی میری دانشگاه.

اگه هم خدایی نکرده زبونم لال نشد،دوباره از اول.
ولی اینبار باید به بهترین شکل ممکن درس بخونی.،یعنی باید خودتو بکشی

ولی ایشالا همین امسال قبولی

----------


## laleh74

> حالا ایشالا امسال دندون قبول میشی،شلاقی میری دانشگاه.
> 
> اگه هم خدایی نکرده زبونم لال نشد،دوباره از اول.
> ولی اینبار باید به بهترین شکل ممکن درس بخونی.،یعنی باید خودتو بکشی
> 
> ولی ایشالا همین امسال قبولی


خدا نکنه...شما چرا لال شین؟؟؟ 

من با قبول نشدن کنار اومدم...ایشالا قسمت شما و بقیه دوستان شه*_*

----------


## sajad564

> خدا نکنه...شما چرا لال شین؟؟؟ 
> 
> من با قبول نشدن کنار اومدم...ایشالا قسمت شما و بقیه دوستان شه*_*


عععععععععع ینی چی کنار اومدم؟؟؟هرگز نگو هرگز :Yahoo (13):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خدا نکنه...شما چرا لال شین؟؟؟ 
> 
> من با قبول نشدن کنار اومدم...ایشالا قسمت شما و بقیه دوستان شه*_*


چرا اینقد ناامیدی؟؟؟

خیلی ناامیدانه حرف میرنی.واقعا چرا؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> عععععععععع ینی چی کنار اومدم؟؟؟هرگز نگو هرگز





> چرا اینقد ناامیدی؟؟؟
> 
> خیلی ناامیدانه حرف میرنی.واقعا چرا؟؟؟



مرسی از شماها ^__^

الان میان تاپیکو میبندنا :Yahoo (4): 
راجبه مهندسی هست ما داریم راجبه تجربی حرف میزنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

نمیان نمیبندن
اونایی که میتونن ببندن هاف بک های تیم ما هستن تحت هیچ عنوان نمیبندن :Yahoo (20): 
ببین دوباره اماده شو واسه کنکور منم وضعم مشابه شماست

----------


## DR.MAM

> مرسی از شماها ^__^
> 
> الان میان تاپیکو میبندنا
> راجبه مهندسی هست ما داریم راجبه تجربی حرف میزنیم


بابا اینقد ناامید نباش.همیشه یه هدفو در نظر بگیر و برای رسیدن به اون تلاش کن.
من هدفم پزشکیه و تا قبول هم نشم دانشگاه نمیرم.حالا میخواد 1395 بشه یا 1495.
حالا لطفی که خدا بهم داشته اینه که سربازی معاف شدم وگرنه از مهر میباس برم سربازی.



ر.ا:ناظم و تیم مدیریت حرام است!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> پشت پول هم حتما علاقه میاد .
> میگن با پول نمیتونی خوشحالی بخری .
> اما میشه باهاش جت اسکی خرید ! شما تا حالا کسی رو دیدی رو جت اسکی غمگین باشه؟ 
> اصلا رو جت اسکی میشه غمگین بود ؟ میشه به جت اسکی علاقه نداشت ؟


 نمیدونم چه جوابی بهت بدم ولی طرز فکرت قبول ندارم..

----------


## DR.MAM

> نمیدونم چه جوابی بهت بدم ولی طرز فکرت قبول ندارم..


پول خوشبختی نمیاره اما دله خوش میاره.

پ.ن:خدا شاهده به این ماه عزیز به جان مادرم هدفم از پزشکی پول نیست.


من وقتی ده ساله بودم ینی همون سال 86،مادرم مجبور شد یه عمل قلبه خیلی سخت انجام بده.
من از همون روز عهد بستم تا پزشک نشدم،نمیرم

----------


## sajad564

> پول خوشبختی نمیاره اما دله خوش میاره.
> 
> پ.ن:خدا شاهده به این ماه عزیز به جان مادرم هدفم از پزشکی پول نیست.
> 
> 
> من وقتی ده ساله بودم ینی همون سال 86،مادرم مجبور شد یه عمل قلبه خیلی سخت انجام بده.
> من از همون روز عهد بستم تا پزشک نشدم،نمیرم


این الان دست نداشت؟؟ن این الان دست نداشت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بزن کف قشنگرو :Yahoo (37):

----------


## Amin-jh

سلام دوستان
به نظر من زیر رشته های ریاضی  هیچ مشکلی ندارن
مشکل ایران اسلامی هست بازار کار ثابت و به قول معروف کارمندی(دفترچه بیمه دار!!...) توش کساده ینی بودن هستا.... و طرز فکر بعضی از والدین گرامی که فکر میکنن پول در آوردن فقط از راه در آمد ثابت ماهیانه هست... 
مگه همین بنده حقیر  نبود که میخاس بره ریاضی؟! میخاس بره کامپیوتر بخونه؟ منتها تا اینو گفت همه با هم متفق القول:تو غلط کردی! :Yahoo (21):  
و چپوندنمون تو تجربی ...
در اخر بگم با شرایط فعلی پسرا تجربی دخترا هم انسانی یا ریاضی برن خوبه...

----------


## sajad564

> سلام دوستان
> به نظر من زیر رشته های ریاضی  هیچ مشکلی ندارن
> مشکل ایران اسلامی هست بازار کار ثابت و به قول معروف کارمندی(دفترچه بیمه دار!!...) توش کساده ینی بودن هستا.... و طرز فکر بعضی از والدین گرامی که فکر میکنن پول در آوردن فقط از راه در آمد ثابت ماهیانه هست... 
> مگه همین بنده حقیر  نبود که میخاس بره ریاضی؟! میخاس بره کامپیوتر بخونه؟ منتها تا اینو گفت همه با هم متفق القول:تو غلط کردی! 
> و چپوندنمون تو تجربی ...
> در اخر بگم با شرایط فعلی پسرا تجربی دخترا هم انسانی یا ریاضی برن خوبه...


ینی میگی ما یه گوشه وایسیم دخترا برن مهندس شن؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات رشته های فنی اینه که در ۹۰ درصد موارد شخص کارمند کس دیگه هست و این کارمند بودن بد چیزیه , مخصوصا وقتی بی دلیل از کار اخراجت کنن که جا باز بشه واسه رفیق رئیس شرکت ... به این میگن امنیت شغلی , در رشته های ریاضی اگه برای خودت شرکت داشته باشی و رئیس خودت باشی که هیچ در غیر این صورت اصلا امنیت شغلی نداری و هر لحظه ممکنه بیکار بشی ...

اما در رشته های تجربی خصوصا پزشکی و دندون و دارو در نهایت شخص رئیس و کارفرمای خودش میشه و شغل و آینده اش به تصمیم دیگران وابسته نمیمونه . 

*

----------


## minag

> ینی میگی ما یه گوشه وایسیم دخترا برن مهندس شن؟؟


مگه دخترا چشونه؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## DR.MAM

ولی بنظر من علت گرایش به سمت رشته های تجربی مثل پزشکی دو چیزه:
1-یه عده یی هستن واقعا پزشکی هدفشون بوده که خب بنا به دلایلی بهش نرسیدن و الآن میخوان بدستش بیارن و بهش برسن.
2-یه عده یی هستن که هدفشون پول و درامده که تو رشته های مهندسی ظاهرا بهش نرسیدن و میخوان ازین طریق پولی بدست بیارن.

----------


## DR.MAM

> *یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات رشته های فنی اینه که در ۹۰ درصد موارد شخص کارمند کس دیگه هست و این کارمند بودن بد چیزیه , مخصوصا وقتی بی دلیل از کار اخراجت کنن که جا باز بشه واسه رفیق رئیس شرکت ... به این میگن امنیت شغلی , در رشته های ریاضی اگه برای خودت شرکت داشته باشی و رئیس خودت باشی که هیچ در غیر این صورت اصلا امنیت شغلی نداری و هر لحظه ممکنه بیکار بشی ...
> 
> اما در رشته های تجربی خصوصا پزشکی و دندون و دارو در نهایت شخص رئیس و کارفرمای خودش میشه و شغل و آینده اش به تصمیم دیگران وابسته نمیمونه . 
> 
> *


امیر جان دلایل خودت ازینکه میخوایی ایشالا بیایی پزشکی بخونی چیه؟

----------


## Amin-jh

> ولی بنظر من علت گرایش به سمت رشته های تجربی مثل پزشکی دو چیزه:
> 1-یه عده یی هستن واقعا پزشکی هدفشون بوده که خب بنا به دلایلی بهش نرسیدن و الآن میخوان بدستش بیارن و بهش برسن.
> 2-یه عده یی هستن که هدفشون پول و درامده که تو رشته های مهندسی ظاهرا بهش نرسیدن و میخوان ازین طریق پولی بدست بیارن.


ینی هر چیزی رو نسبت به خودت شخصی سازی میکنی ها  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

> ینی هر چیزی رو نسبت به خودت شخصی سازی میکنی ها


ینی چی؟
متوجه منظورت حقیقت نشدم

----------


## Amin-jh

> ینی چی؟
> متوجه منظورت حقیقت نشدم


خب الان با پست قبلیت تجربی هارو به دو دسته (نامساوی !!) تقسیم کردی که دسته اول خودت توشی  :Yahoo (20): ینی عشق پزشکی و خدمت به مردم و این حرفا...
دسته دوم هم عشق پول و خلاصه آدم بده ها و ... :Yahoo (20): 
ما هم که هیچجا نیستیم ینی اونایی که به زود اومدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> مگه دخترا چشونه؟؟؟؟؟؟


چشون نیست؟؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب الان با پست قبلیت تجربی هارو به دو دسته (نامساوی !!) تقسیم کردی که دسته اول خودت توشی ینی عشق پزشکی و خدمت به مردم و این حرفا...
> دسته دوم هم عشق پول و خلاصه آدم بده ها و ...
> ما هم که هیچجا نیستیم ینی اونایی که به زود اومدن


نه عزیزم.منظورمو اشتباه فهمیدی.من اون دوتا دلیلو برای
کسایی نوشتم که مهندسی خوندن و سن بالا هستنو الان میخوان تغییر رشته بدنو بیان تجربی که پزشکی بخونن نه خوده دانش آموزا و پشت کنکوریا.

----------


## sajad564

> خب الان با پست قبلیت تجربی هارو به دو دسته (نامساوی !!) تقسیم کردی که دسته اول خودت توشی ینی عشق پزشکی و خدمت به مردم و این حرفا...
> دسته دوم هم عشق پول و خلاصه آدم بده ها و ...
> ما هم که هیچجا نیستیم ینی اونایی که به زود اومدن


خوندن هر رشته ای سه تا دلیل میتون داشته باشه
1علاقه
2پول
3سایر موارد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin-jh

> ینی میگی ما یه گوشه وایسیم دخترا برن مهندس شن؟؟


ن شما برو ریاضی/انسانی بخون بعد زنت خرجت رو بده  :Yahoo (20): 
مرد دکتر/داروساز/دندون پزشک/هوشبر/... زن مهندس عمران/معماری/برق!/شهرسازی/... و البته خونِ دار،زوج خوبی نیست ؟
وای خدا چقد نظریه پردازی کردم امروز  :Yahoo (33):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## sajad564

> ن شما برو ریاضی/انسانی بخون بعد زنت خرجت رو بده 
> مرد دکتر/داروساز/دندون پزشک/هوشبر/... زن مهندس عمران/معماری/برق!/شهرسازی/... و البته خونِ دار،زوج خوبی نیست ؟
> وای خدا چقد نظریه پردازی کردم امروز


ینی هرکی بره ریاضی رسما بیکاره دیگه اره؟؟

----------


## Amin-jh

> نه عزیزم.منظورمو اشتباه فهمیدی.من اون دوتا دلیلو برای
> کسایی نوشتم که مهندسی خوندن و سن بالا هستنو الان میخوان تغییر رشته بدنو بیان تجربی که پزشکی بخونن نه خوده دانش آموزا و پشت کنکوریا.


چشم 
با تشکر از شما  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## minag

> چشون نیست؟؟


میشه یکی از معایب دخترا رو بگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
دخترا نکته سنج تر و دقیق ترن پس واسه ی رشته های مهندسی کاملا مناسبن :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Amin-jh

> ینی هرکی بره ریاضی رسما بیکاره دیگه اره؟؟


رسما و قطعا که نه. 
ولی خب در اکثر موارد
اون قسمت دیگ قابل صرف نظر کرن هستن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> رسما و قطعا که نه. 
> ولی خب در اکثر موارد
> اون قسمت دیگ قابل صرف نظر کرن هستن


اهااااااااا بعد شما هر پونصد هزار نفرتون دکتر میشین دیگه؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Amin-jh

> میشه یکی از معایب دخترا رو بگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دخترا نکته سنج تر و دقیق ترن پس واسه ی رشته های مهندسی کاملا مناسبن


میخوای از پیشامد متمم استفاده کنیم شما یکی از محاسنشون رو بگو!  :Yahoo (20): 
شوخی کردم آبجی... مرد و زن مکمل همن...
بله برای هر رشته ای مناسبن

----------


## Amin-jh

> اهااااااااا بعد شما هر پونصد هزار نفرتون دکتر میشین دیگه؟؟


الان به این میگن ضد حمله ؟!

----------


## sajad564

> میشه یکی از معایب دخترا رو بگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دخترا نکته سنج تر و دقیق ترن پس واسه ی رشته های مهندسی کاملا مناسبن


یکیشون؟؟معایب زیاد دارن ولی شا رو از داشتن این معایب معاف میکنیم ختم جلسه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> الان به این میگن ضد حمله ؟!


نه اسمش ضربه فنیه ناک اوت شدی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin-jh

> نه اسمش ضربه فنیه ناک اوت شدی


نه عزیزم 
شما اگه ظرفیت رشته های زیر گروه 1 تجربی سراسری روزانه رو جم بزنی ناک اوت میشی  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## sajad564

> نه عزیزم 
> شما اگه ظرفیت رشته های زیر گروه 1 تجربی سراسری روزانه رو جم بزنی ناک اوت میشی


پس هر پونصد هزار نفرتون دکتر میشین دیگه؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه اسمش ضربه فنیه ناک اوت شدی


بابا تو رو خدا بلند شو برو دعایی نذری یه چیزی بکن.
فردا معافیتت حل بشه وگرنه باس بری سربازی

----------


## sajad564

> بابا تو رو خدا بلند شو برو دعایی نذری یه چیزی بکن.
> فردا معافیتت حل بشه وگرنه باس بری سربازی


واااااااای چرا فاز منفی میفرستی؟؟تو که گفتی اون پسره چی چی سولجر بود؟؟گفتی حرف اون سنده :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> واااااااای چرا فاز منفی میفرستی؟؟تو که گفتی اون پسره چی چی سولجر بود؟؟گفتی حرف اون سنده


فاز منفی نمیدم بابا.

من میگم تا کامل مشخص نشه و جوابو از مسئول اونجا نگیری،هیچی مشخص نیست.


باورت میشه منم از دیروز بخاطرت نگرانم؟!

----------


## zista

اقا بحث سر چیه؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> فاز منفی نمیدم بابا.
> 
> من میگم تا کامل مشخص نشه و جوابو از مسئول اونجا نگیری،هیچی مشخص نیست.
> 
> 
> باورت میشه منم از دیروز بخاطرت نگرانم؟!


فاز مثبت بده ترو خدا من همین الان دارم دق میکنم اگه بگه باس بری سربازی خودمو حلق اویز میکنم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> اقا بحث سر چیه؟


سربازی :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## zista

اقا تبریک به خودم تبریک به تو تبریک به همه ما شدیم کاربر فعال!!!در عرض یک ماه!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DR.MAM

> فاز مثبت بده ترو خدا من همین الان دارم دق میکنم اگه بگه باس بری سربازی خودمو حلق اویز میکنم


نه بابا.ایشالا معافیتت اوکی میشه.
کرمون همین الان دارن اذان میگن.منم دارم برات دعا میکنم ایشالا کارت اوکی بشه

----------


## zista

> نه بابا.ایشالا معافیتت اوکی میشه.
> کرمون همین الان دارن اذان میگن.منم دارم برات دعا میکنم ایشالا کارت اوکی بشه



کرمونو عشقه!

----------


## sajad564

> نه بابا.ایشالا معافیتت اوکی میشه.
> کرمون همین الان دارن اذان میگن.منم دارم برات دعا میکنم ایشالا کارت اوکی بشه


همه یه این داستانا از وقتی شروع شد که نمازو روزه رو ول کردم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> همه یه این داستانا از وقتی شروع شد که نمازو روزه رو ول کردم


پس الان فهمیدی فردا باید چیکار کنی؟
میشه یبار برام کامل برنامه فرداتو توضیح بدی؟

----------


## sajad564

> پس الان فهمیدی فردا باید چیکار کنی؟
> میشه یبار برام کامل برنامه فرداتو توضیح بدی؟


میرم مدرسه میگم اومدم این فرمو برام پر کنین پر میکنن بعد میپرسه واسه چی میخوای میگم سربازی میگه خاااااااااااااااک ما فک میکردیم اسمال دیگه تهران قبول میشی من سرمو میندازم پایین برای چند ثانیه اینجوری میشم :Yahoo (19): بعد میگه خب اشکال نداره ولی سعی کن امسال قبول شی بعد من میام بیرون درو پشت سرم میبندم قیژژژژژژژژژژژژ بعد میرم بعلاوه تن میگم بیا بابا جان من خرداد فارغ شدم میزاری پشت کنکور بمونم یا نه اوشونم با قاطعیت میگه نه اونجا دوباره اینجوری میشم :Yahoo (19): بعد میگم باشه و میام بیرون میرم یه مغازه یه دو متر تناب میخرم بعدش میام خونه خودمو حلق اویز میکنم
پایان :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> میرم مدرسه میگم اومدم این فرمو برام پر کنین پر میکنن بعد میپرسه واسه چی میخوای میگم سربازی میگه خاااااااااااااااک ما فک میکردیم اسمال دیگه تهران قبول میشی من سرمو میندازم پایین برای چند ثانیه اینجوری میشمبعد میگه خب اشکال نداره ولی سعی کن امسال قبول شی بعد من میام بیرون درو پشت سرم میبندم قیژژژژژژژژژژژژ بعد میرم بعلاوه تن میگم بیا بابا جان من خرداد فارغ شدم میزاری پشت کنکور بمونم یا نه اوشونم با قاطعیت میگه نه اونجا دوباره اینجوری میشمبعد میگم باشه و میام بیرون میرم یه مغازه یه دو متر تناب میخرم بعدش میام خونه خودمو حلق اویز میکنم
> پایان


نه ته ظاهرا کامل متوجه نشدی.

فردا صب میری مدرسه.میگی اومدم گواهی پایان تحصیلات دوره پیش دانشگاهیمو بگیرم.وقتی گرفتیش میبریش تو دفتر پلیس +10.اونجا
نشونشون میدی و میگی که میخوام معافیت کفالت بگیرم.هیچی دیگه بعدش کامل راهنماییت میکنن.


این گواهیو به هیچ وجه نباید گمش کنی چون یبار بیشتر صادر نمیشه.

----------


## sajad564

> نه ته ظاهرا کامل متوجه نشدی.
> 
> فردا صب میری مدرسه.میگی اومدم گواهی پایان تحصیلات دوره پیش دانشگاهیمو بگیرم.وقتی گرفتیش میبریش تو دفتر پلیس +10.اونجا
> نشونشون میدی و میگی که میخوام معافیت کفالت بگیرم.هیچی دیگه بعدش کامل راهنماییت میکنن.
> 
> 
> این گواهیو به هیچ وجه نباید گمش کنی چون یبار بیشتر صادر نمیشه.


بقیه جاهاشو درست گفتم؟؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> بقیه جاهاشو درست گفتم؟؟


فقطو فقط کارایی که گفتمو انجام میدی دیگه هیچی

----------


## sajad564

> فقطو فقط کارایی که گفتمو انجام میدی دیگه هیچی


اخه تو کارایی که گفتی خود کشی رو جا انداخته بودی :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اخه تو کارایی که گفتی خود کشی رو جا انداخته بودی


خجالت بکش بچه


ر.ا:در کل مهندسیا هم بد نیستن.

----------


## sajad564

> خجالت بکش بچه
> 
> 
> ر.ا:در کل مهندسیا هم بد نیستن.


حالا چرا میزنی؟؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ali555

اون کسی که بااید کار پیدا کنه حتما کارش رو پیدا میکنه ولی معلومه بازار برای مهندسای تقلبی کساده
بعد بچه های ریاضی هدفشون چیه تو این تاپیک؟بذارین همشون برن وایسن پشت کنکور

----------


## DR.MAM

> حالا چرا میزنی؟؟


همون کارایی رو که گفتمو دقیق انجام بده.

ایشالا معافی بابا

----------


## sajad564

> همون کارایی رو که گفتمو دقیق انجام بده.
> 
> ایشالا معافی بابا


این جمله یه همون کارایی که...تیکه کلامته؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> این جمله یه همون کارایی که...تیکه کلامته؟؟؟


نه بابا


ر.ا:هرکسی یه نظری داره.یه نفر میخواد بره برق یه نفر میخواد بره دندون

----------


## minag

> یکیشون؟؟معایب زیاد دارن ولی شا رو از داشتن این معایب معاف میکنیم ختم جلسه


آآآآآررره شما که  راس میگی :Y (548): حقیقت تلخه :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## minag

> میخوای از پیشامد متمم استفاده کنیم شما یکی از محاسنشون رو بگو! 
> شوخی کردم آبجی... مرد و زن مکمل همن...
> بله برای هر رشته ای مناسبن


 :Y (389):

----------


## sajad564

> آآآآآررره شما که  راس میگیحقیقت تلخه


دروغ گو دشمن خداس :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## minag

> دروغ گو دشمن خداس


100%

----------


## sajad564

> 100%


120% :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## minag

> 120%


10000 به توان n% :Yahoo (10):

----------


## sajad564

> 10000 به توان n%


N میل میکنه به صفر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

گناه دارین بیخیال اون99%شدم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> امیر جان دلایل خودت ازینکه میخوایی ایشالا بیایی پزشکی بخونی چیه؟


*چالش جدید , کامپیوتر دیگه روحم رو ارضا نمیکنه*

----------


## alireza378

> *چالش جدید , کامپیوتر دیگه روحم رو ارضا نمیکنه*


چرا ارضا نمیکنه؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> چرا ارضا نمیکنه؟


*چون ۱۵ ساله که شغلم همینه , خیلی تکراری شده برام ...*

----------


## minag

> N میل میکنه به صفر


نچ نچ نچ .اشتباه همین جاس n به سمت بی نهایت میل میکنه :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (21): دوستان باحث 32 صفحه چت کردین
نتیجه آخر چی شد!؟

----------


## sajad564

> نچ نچ نچ .اشتباه همین جاس n به سمت بی نهایت میل میکنه


خوبه که خودت حرفامو انقد قبول داری :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> دوستان باحث 32 صفحه چت کردین
> نتیجه آخر چی شد!؟


با وجود اینکه خیلی از بچه ها به ما پشت پا زدن ولی ما دو هیچ برنده شدیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دوستان باحث 32 صفحه چت کردین
> نتیجه آخر چی شد!؟


نتیجه:
1.احترام گذاشتن به علایق هر فرد

2.به ما چه اخه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 5konkur95

اسم تاپیکو عوض کن بزار اسپم 

از صفحه 13 ب بعد کلا دیالوگه

----------


## minag

> خوبه که خودت حرفامو انقد قبول داری


اه اه اه وضع خرابه ها!!!!!!اگر n به منفی بی نهایت میل کنه صفر میشه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sadman

مشکلی نداره فقط باید خیلی خوب درس بخونی تا یه دانشگاه خوب تو یه رشته ای که هم این ور بتونی باهاش کار کنی هم اونور مث برق یا کامپیوتر یا............. قبول شی

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## fatemeh77

ی چیزی میگم و میرم
! تجربی سیاهی لشکر خیلی زیاد داره، همه تو رویای پزشکین و خیلیاشونم اصلن با واقعیت کنار نمیان ک نمیشه! 
!  بخاطر همین کم نیستن کسایی ک 4 یا پنج سال پشت کنکور موندن
ولی چیزی ک ب عینه دیدم حداقل توی شهر خودمون،  اکثر ریاضیا واقعا برا خودشون غولین! 
مثلن مدرسه ما ک سطحش متوسطه از 21 نفر ریاضی 18 نفر سفت و سخت تلاش میکنن، ولی تجربی اصلن از این خبرا نیست. .. 
ریاضیا بی سرو صدا تلاششونو میکنن ولی تجربیا از همون سال دوم خودشونو خانم / آقای دکتر میدونن! 
اصلنم قبول نمیکنن ک شاید تو ی رشته ی دیگه موفق تر باشن!!!!!  فقط پزشکی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## persian_sphinx

سلام دوستان 
در رابطه با رشته های مهندسی مشکل اصلی بالا بردن ظرفیت ها و پذیرش دانشجو بدون کنکور در ظرفیت های خیلی بالا  آن هم بی حساب کتاب بدون ایجاد بازار کار هست  این مساله کمابیش برای رشته های مختلف فنی مهندسی هست  و در کمتر شهر و  روستایی از ایران دانشگاه ساخته نشده ! خیلیاش هم محدودیتی برای ظرفیت پذیرش ندارن و حتی بعضی استاد هم ندارن تا چند ترم بعد از پذیرش دانشجو !
دانشجو وارد این رشته ها میشه بعد از ۴ سال میبینه هیچی تو دانشگاه یاد نگرفته و توانایی های لازم برای بازار کار رو نداره و حداقل طرحی برای تمرین بیشتر آموخته ها و کسب تجربه نیست
حالا چه کار کنه؟ نه تواناییداره و نه ظرفیت بازار کار مناسب هست ؟ همین سیکل معیوب رو ادامه بده کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا و آخرش هم هیچی ظرفیت ها هنوز ادامه داره و هر سال چند برابر 
مثلا یکی از این رشته های پر طرفدار معماری پارسال اعلام کردن که بیشتر از ۶۰ درصد فارغ التحصیلان رشته بیکار هستن و اگر الان پذیرش قطع بشه مملکت تا  حداقل تا ۲۰ سال دیگه نیاز به معمار نداره حالا این رتبه ۳ و ۴ بیکارترین فارغ تحصیلان هست رشته های برق کامپیوتر و ... وضعیت مشابه هست 


مشکل :ظرفیت بالا پذیرش و سطح پایین آموزش و عدم ایجاد ظرفیت لازم در بازار کار 

*سطح پایین آموزش هم فقط برای دانشگاه های درجه ۲ و ۳ نیست اگر گوگل کنید همین چند هفته پیش دانشگاه تهران اعلام کرد که ظرفیت خیلی از رشته هاش رو در مقطع کارشنارسی و کارشناسی ارشد به خاطر سطح پایین آموزش و نبودن امکانات برداشته

----------


## sadman

> سلام دوستان 
> در رابطه با رشته های مهندسی مشکل اصلی بالا بردن ظرفیت ها و پذیرش دانشجو بدون کنکور در ظرفیت های خیلی بالا  آن هم بی حساب کتاب بدون ایجاد بازار کار هست  این مساله کمابیش برای رشته های مختلف فنی مهندسی هست  و در کمتر شهر و  روستایی از ایران دانشگاه ساخته نشده ! خیلیاش هم محدودیتی برای ظرفیت پذیرش ندارن و حتی بعضی استاد هم ندارن تا چند ترم بعد از پذیرش دانشجو !
> دانشجو وارد این رشته ها میشه بعد از ۴ سال میبینه هیچی تو دانشگاه یاد نگرفته و توانایی های لازم برای بازار کار رو نداره و حداقل طرحی برای تمرین بیشتر آموخته ها و کسب تجربه نیست
> حالا چه کار کنه؟ نه تواناییداره و نه ظرفیت بازار کار مناسب هست ؟ همین سیکل معیوب رو ادامه بده کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا و آخرش هم هیچی ظرفیت ها هنوز ادامه داره و هر سال چند برابر 
> مثلا یکی از این رشته های پر طرفدار معماری پارسال اعلام کردن که بیشتر از ۶۰ درصد فارغ التحصیلان رشته بیکار هستن و اگر الان پذیرش قطع بشه مملکت تا  حداقل تا ۲۰ سال دیگه نیاز به معمار نداره حالا این رتبه ۳ و ۴ بیکارترین فارغ تحصیلان هست رشته های برق کامپیوتر و ... وضعیت مشابه هست 
> 
> 
> مشکل :ظرفیت بالا پذیرش و سطح پایین آموزش و عدم ایجاد ظرفیت لازم در بازار کار 
> 
> *سطح پایین آموزش هم فقط برای دانشگاه های درجه ۲ و ۳ نیست اگر گوگل کنید همین چند هفته پیش دانشگاه تهران اعلام کرد که ظرفیت خیلی از رشته هاش رو در مقطع کارشنارسی و کارشناسی ارشد به خاطر سطح پایین آموزش و نبودن امکانات برداشته


دوست عزیز حرفات از یه جهاتی درسته و از یه جهاتی نادرست اینکه اوضاع اموزشی کشور نابسامانه و تو هر شهر و روستایی دانشگاه ازاد مازاد و....  پیدا میشه کاملا صحیحه ولی کسی که رتبه خوبی میاره می ره یه دانشگاهی مث شریف یا تهران هیچ وقت بیکار نمی مونه مگر اینکه خودش بخواد 
ثانیا شما میگی دانشگاه تهران این دانشگاه فقط رشته تخصصیش رشته های فنی نیس مث (شریف و امیر کبیر)  و رشته های دیگه ای نظیر رشته های علوم انسانی و پزشکی هم داره پس درست نیس که نارسایی یه قسمت هایی رو به پا رشته های مهندسی این دانشگاه بزاریم 
با تشکر از شما

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## m.a_935267

> دوست عزیز حرفات از یه جهاتی درسته و از یه جهاتی نادرست اینکه اوضاع اموزشی کشور نابسامانه و تو هر شهر و روستایی دانشگاه ازاد مازاد و....  پیدا میشه کاملا صحیحه ولی کسی که رتبه خوبی میاره می ره یه دانشگاهی مث شریف یا تهران هیچ وقت بیکار نمی مونه مگر اینکه خودش بخواد 
> ثانیا شما میگی دانشگاه تهران این دانشگاه فقط رشته تخصصیش رشته های فنی نیس مث (شریف و امیر کبیر)  و رشته های دیگه ای نظیر رشته های علوم انسانی و پزشکی هم داره پس درست نیس که نارسایی یه قسمت هایی رو به پا رشته های مهندسی این دانشگاه بزاریم 
> با تشکر از شما
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


بخدا دوست من ارشد کامپیوتر شریف داشت میخوند الان امسال انصراف داد میخواد تجربی شرکت کنه!
تازه استادشون تو دانشگاه شریف بهش گفته بود به من ماهی 3 تومن بیشتر حقوق نمیدن! خود استاده بهش گفته بود رشته های مهندسی دکتریش هم عاقبت نداره
حالا بگیر تا تهش

----------


## imaginedragon

> دوست عزیز حرفات از یه جهاتی درسته و از یه جهاتی نادرست اینکه اوضاع اموزشی کشور نابسامانه و تو هر شهر و روستایی دانشگاه ازاد مازاد و....  پیدا میشه کاملا صحیحه ولی کسی که رتبه خوبی میاره می ره یه دانشگاهی مث شریف یا تهران هیچ وقت بیکار نمی مونه مگر اینکه خودش بخواد 
> ثانیا شما میگی دانشگاه تهران این دانشگاه فقط رشته تخصصیش رشته های فنی نیس مث (شریف و امیر کبیر)  و رشته های دیگه ای نظیر رشته های علوم انسانی و پزشکی هم داره پس درست نیس که نارسایی یه قسمت هایی رو به پا رشته های مهندسی این دانشگاه بزاریم 
> با تشکر از شما
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


اتفاقا من خیلیارو می شناسم تو همین دانشگاه های مطرح ک اصلا آخرش کار مرتبط با رشتشون پیدا نکردن ... برخلاف پزشکی تو مهندسی صرفا دانشگاه خوب رفتن کافی نیست متاسفانه

----------


## sadman

> اتفاقا من خیلیارو می شناسم تو همین دانشگاه های مطرح ک اصلا آخرش کار مرتبط با رشتشون پیدا نکردن ... برخلاف پزشکی تو مهندسی صرفا دانشگاه خوب رفتن کافی نیست متاسفانه



فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## imaginedragon

> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


جان ???  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## sadman

هیچی رفیق

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sadman

فقط می خواستم بگم برای همهمون بهتره که به جای تعصبات الکی  به درسامون برسیم که هممون به اونچه که می خوایم برسیم شما به پزشکی دانشگاه تهران برسین (البته اگه می خاین پزشکی تو دانشگاه تهران بخونید) و من به برق شریف

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## imaginedragon

> فقط می خواستم بگم برای همهمون بهتره که به جای تعصبات الکی  به درسامون برسیم که هممون به اونچه که می خوایم برسیم شما به پزشکی دانشگاه تهران برسین (البته اگه می خاین پزشکی تو دانشگاه تهران بخونید) و من به برق شریف
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


نه عزیزم من خودم ریاضی هستم و ميخام ترم افزار بخونم ولی این دیگه واقعياتي هست ک همه ميدونن

----------


## sadman

[emoji5]

----------


## sadman

> نه عزیزم من خودم ریاضی هستم و ميخام ترم افزار بخونم ولی این دیگه واقعياتي هست ک همه ميدونن


نرم افزار  الویت بعدیم بعد برقه

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sadman

> اتفاقا من خیلیارو می شناسم تو همین دانشگاه های مطرح ک اصلا آخرش کار مرتبط با رشتشون پیدا نکردن ... برخلاف پزشکی تو مهندسی صرفا دانشگاه خوب رفتن کافی نیست متاسفانه


اگه اجازه بدی یه نصیحتی بکنم. اگه توی رشتت تو ایران کار گیر نیاوردی بهتره بری خارج

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## imaginedragon

ش



> اگه اجازه بدی یه نصیحتی بکنم. اگه توی رشتت تو ایران کار گیر نیاوردی بهتره بری خارج
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


بله میدونم البته خودم خیلی اینو دوست ندارم

----------


## sadman

> ش
> 
> بله میدونم البته خودم خیلی اینو دوست ندارم


 مجبوریم

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## persian_sphinx

> دوست عزیز حرفات از یه جهاتی درسته و از یه جهاتی نادرست اینکه اوضاع اموزشی کشور نابسامانه و تو هر شهر و روستایی دانشگاه ازاد مازاد و....  پیدا میشه کاملا صحیحه ولی کسی که رتبه خوبی میاره می ره یه دانشگاهی مث شریف یا تهران هیچ وقت بیکار نمی مونه مگر اینکه خودش بخواد 
> ثانیا شما میگی دانشگاه تهران این دانشگاه فقط رشته تخصصیش رشته های فنی نیس مث (شریف و امیر کبیر)  و رشته های دیگه ای نظیر رشته های علوم انسانی و پزشکی هم داره پس درست نیس که نارسایی یه قسمت هایی رو به پا رشته های مهندسی این دانشگاه بزاریم 
> با تشکر از شما
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


سلام دوست گرامی 
در پست قبلی هم اشاره کردم که برای قسمتهایی از عرائضم که به آمار یا خبری استناد و اشاره کردم میتونین مطلب را گوگل بفرمائید 
به عنوان مثال رشته معماری که در پست قبلی هم مثال زدم به عنوان یکی از چند رشته پر طرفدار مهندسی 
ریاست دانشگاه بعد از حذف بعضی از گرایشهای این رشته آن هم بدون اعلام قبلی دلیل رو نداشتن امکانات و استاد کافی ذکر میکنه 
مثلا گفته میشه کلاسهای بعضی گرایشهای این رشته در مقطع ارشد که کیفیت بالایی باید داشته باشه به خاطر نداشتن امکانات و استاد با بیشتر از ۲۵ نعر برگزار میشده

در مقطع کارشناسی هم چند وقت پیش اعلام شد ظرفیت خیلی از رشته از دفترچه امسال حذف میشه چون کار به تعداد فارغ التحصیلانش نیست 


این خبر رو ببینید
توضیحات دانشگاه تهران درباره عدم پذیرش دانشجو در برخی رشته‌ها - ایسنا

*********به اون کامنت زیر خبر که در مورد نظر دانشجوها در مورد امکانات سطح کیفی دانشگاه هست هم دقت بفرمائید



> مريم اسدي ۱۳۹۵-۰۳-۰۳ ۱۵:۳۸
> اي بابا.. کااااش واقعن بحث کيفي سازي بود.. دانشگاه تهران حتي اگه ظرفيتشم کم کنه اوضاعش درست نميشه..اينو همه دانشجوهاش ميگن... سياست هاي غلطه که به اينجا رسيده.


................
ولی به هر شکل نمیخوام کاملا ناامیدانه به این موضوع نگاه کنم تنها اینکه به هدف و علاقه تون و توانایی هایی که برای رشته تون لازم دارین تمرکز کنین انشالله که حتما با تلاش در دانشگاه و کار موفق خواهید شد

----------


## sadman

> سلام دوست گرامی 
> در پست قبلی هم اشاره کردم که برای قسمتهایی از عرائضم که به آمار یا خبری استناد و اشاره کردم میتونین مطلب را گوگل بفرمائید 
> به عنوان مثال رشته معماری که در پست قبلی هم مثال زدم به عنوان یکی از چند رشته پر طرفدار مهندسی 
> ریاست دانشگاه بعد از حذف بعضی از گرایشهای این رشته آن هم بدون اعلام قبلی دلیل رو نداشتن امکانات و استاد کافی ذکر میکنه 
> مثلا گفته میشه کلاسهای بعضی گرایشهای این رشته در مقطع ارشد که کیفیت بالایی باید داشته باشه به خاطر نداشتن امکانات و استاد با بیشتر از ۲۵ نعر برگزار میشده
> 
> در مقطع کارشناسی هم چند وقت پیش اعلام شد ظرفیت خیلی از رشته از دفترچه امسال حذف میشه چون کار به تعداد فارغ التحصیلانش نیست 
> 
> 
> ...


دوست خوبم تو صورت خبر اومده معماری نه عمران! 
برای اینکه با تفاوت این دو رشته اشنا بشی یه سرچی بزن 
منظورم اینه که عمران پر طرفداره 

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Hossein.A

این تاپیک شده تقابل بین آتئیست ها و خداپرستان !
هرکسی حرف خودشو میزنه و دلایل خودشو داره ، 
طرف مقابل هم هیچوقت قانع نمیشه ، 
بیخیال بحث و مذاکره شیم ( همگی ) بهتره

----------

